# USC Fall 2009



## LA Filmmaker (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey Everyone - 

I've been checking out this site for a long time, and thought I would finally make a profile so I could post. This is my first post. I wanted to start a subject for USC Fall 2009 applicants.

Only about 2 months until notification comes out. Hopefully we can use this area to keep informed about letters sent out.

Good Luck to everyone.

By the way.. the GRE SUCKS!


----------



## SimAlex (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey there LA. I totally agree with your assessment of the GRE. I never want to take another standardized test again, lol.


----------



## Jbomb11 (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh, good. We can all lose sleep over waiting...together!


----------



## Carebear (Feb 2, 2009)

Great idea to get this thread started, LA. Good luck to everyone who applied.

@Jbomb11: I see you're from Indianapolis, I grew up there. Go Hoosiers


----------



## SimAlex (Feb 2, 2009)

> Oh, good. We can all lose sleep over waiting...together!



LOL, indeed.


----------



## LA Filmmaker (Feb 3, 2009)

I know how you all feel. I'm thinking about the reason why I may not get in rather than the reason why I would.

I even thought about how an acceptance letter usually comes in a larger envelope and rejection in a smaller one... so although we are still about a month away, I get nervous about finding a "small" envelope from USC...

What program did you all apply to? I applied to the Stark program.


----------



## Carebear (Feb 3, 2009)

I applied to Screenwriting.


----------



## SimAlex (Feb 3, 2009)

> I applied to Screenwriting.



Same here.


----------



## ganz (Feb 3, 2009)

hey guys,

good luck to all of you prospective students.  i'm just writing to let you know two things.  1.  the acceptance letter is in a small envelope.  2.  some of you will get phone interviews in the next few weeks and some of you won't.  that doesn't mean anything about your chances necessarily.  so don't freak out.

best of luck,

ganz


----------



## Carebear (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks ganz, that's good to know.


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 4, 2009)

Another thing:

You may get a huge envelope before you get the small one, requesting additional financial aid stuff.  This does not mean you are in.  

Ganz, my SCA letter was in a small one, but the USC Graduate School one was in a shiny biggun. 

And I think I saw you today, with tomsundies.

Waitlists come in small envelopes too, and are not a rejection.  In my semester alone, I know a dozen waitlisters, production and screenwriting.  (I'm proud to say I'm one of the bumped ones.)

Keep calm folks...and best of luck.


----------



## ganz (Feb 4, 2009)

you're right jayimess.  big University letter, small SCA letter. 

how have we gone this long at school and not seen each other yet?  there is a conspiracy afoot.

ganz

ps - any feelings on the new building you'd like to share?  facebook all vents, so as not to disillusion the kids. =)


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 4, 2009)

well, I quit hanging out with character actors, so that explains this semester...


----------



## Jbomb11 (Feb 4, 2009)

I applied for screenwriting.

i was under the impression that USC didn't do phone interviews. i thought i saw that on another thread. 

comfirm?


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 4, 2009)

they do them occasionally in production and I believe they are mandatory (?) for Stark.

Not for screenwriting that I've ever heard.


----------



## Jbomb11 (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks Jayimess! Appreciate it...


----------



## LA Filmmaker (Feb 4, 2009)

WOW - 

Thanks to Jayimess and Ganz. It's nice to know not to dread the small envelope. 

I applied to Stark and the interviews are not required, but I've heard they do call many of the Stark applicants during this time. I have not gotten any call yet. 

From what I've read on this forum and others, the letters usually come out around March 10-20. Is that about right?


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 4, 2009)

OK, I went and looked.

I got waitlisted on April 07 2007 to USC.  Got the bump on May 10 2007.


----------



## ganz (Feb 5, 2009)

don't know if stark has a seperate timeline.  i got my phone interview in early april, and my letter on april 23rd.  but i'm a production major.

ganz


----------



## LA Filmmaker (Feb 7, 2009)

Ok, so I have been digging DEEP in these forums for about 2 hours, and here is what I found... just to help out with the waiting, which is still sooo long...

From looking at last year's posts, it looks like the Screenwriting and Production people find out around April 10 (give or take a few days), which fits with Ganz and Jayimess's comments...

I have not found anyone on these boards that was accepted to Stark, so I have no idea when that program sends it's letters out. Some people talk about that program, but most do not post whether or not they got in or when they got their letters. So, if you are reading this and you got into Stark last year, let me know...

Overall, it looks like it will be a little longer wait than I originally thought. 

Keep up the spirits!

Oh and since this will probably come up at some point, I also researched the "phone interview" issue, and it sounds like most of the time they only call a few people, and it is professional, but not like a test. IF you don't get a call it DOES NOT mean you were rejected, and if you do get a call IT DOES NOT mean you were accepted, so the calls seem pretty arbitrary.

Hey Ganz - shouldn't you change your location to say "at USC", instead of "soon to be"?


----------



## psufilmgirl (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey all!  I applied to Stark as well, LA, and I am dying to know if I got in!!!  If not I will apply until I do, as I know and feel it is the only path for me.  

And taking/preparing for the GRE was absolutely mind-numbing.  It took everything out of me, as I had not had some of that math in almost 10 years!


----------



## LA Filmmaker (Feb 8, 2009)

PSU -

Yeah. I hear you on the math section. I hadn't done those problems in close to 8 years.

Good Luck, I plan on keeping an eye on this thread for when letters start coming out. It's nice to have someone else on here that applied to Stark as well. Keep us informed of your application progress. Same to everyone else too... we are all in the waiting game together.


----------



## SimAlex (Feb 8, 2009)

> And taking/preparing for the GRE was absolutely mind-numbing. It took everything out of me, as I had not had some of that math in almost 10 years!



LOL. yea, i tried studying on my own, but then i quickly realized i would need a tutor to  help me w/ the math bit. i was like, "triangles? that's one of those pointy thingies, right?" XD


----------



## xavier039 (Feb 8, 2009)

Well I got a phone call from USC today.  I spoke to one of the professors for about 20 minutes.  We just chatted for about 5-10 minutes and then he asked me a few interview type questions about where my influences came from.  I am pretty pumped to hear something from them.  I don't want to build anxiety for everyone else but I hope you will be getting a phone call too!

Also, I applied for Production.


----------



## LA Filmmaker (Feb 8, 2009)

Xavier -

Thanks for posting... good to hear that they are starting the process. 

Did the professor give any indication as to why you were called? "Wanted to get more info on you... just random, etc?"

Some people don't get called at all, but still get in, so I'm just wondering what criteria they are using for selecting those that get calls.


----------



## xavier039 (Feb 9, 2009)

He told me that he was calling because he wanted more information about me apart from what I submitted.  Sounded to me they just wanted to get a better idea of the candidates.  He also said that the letters might be sent early March.  I don't want anybody to start holding their breath though.  I am just repeating what I was told yesterday.

Best of luck.


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 9, 2009)

@LA Filmmaker:

"Some people don't get called at all, but still get in, so I'm just wondering what criteria they are using for selecting those that get calls."

If it helps, from what I've seen, it's MOST that don't get called at all and still get in, not SOME.


----------



## ganz (Feb 10, 2009)

I know they were in the middle of revising their interview process last year, based on what a few of the professors have told me.  So my experience may not be exactly accurate, but take it for what it's worth.

Last year the majority of admitted students were not called ahead of time.  The purpose of the call is unclear, but getting one is not a bad thing because it means you're in contention.  Not getting one is not necessarily bad because most admitees don't get one.  

As far as when letters are released, I'd say add three weeks to whatever the web site is telling you, (at least if last year is any guide).  Maybe they've got their act together this year, but don't count on what the professors tell you.

ganz

PS - changed my location LA Filmmaker.  Who says you can't change the world? =)


----------



## barbsteele (Feb 10, 2009)

I think they might be calling more people now. Half of my class are people who applied for Fall and were deferred to Spring, and the other half are people like me who applied for Spring... none of the Fall applicants I've talked to got called, while most of the Spring applicants did.

Barb


----------



## xavier039 (Feb 10, 2009)

Seems like the phone call is sounding a little better now!  I'm sure USC, like other programs, is continually making improvements to their selection process.  Maybe they feel making contact with the applicants can help in their decision making.

Barb when are you heading out to LA to start school?  Thanks for your help earlier too!


----------



## barbsteele (Feb 10, 2009)

Tom,

I'm in L.A. now! Started school a month ago (and it feels like even longer... they keep us busy!)  I'm loving every minute of it.

And btw, one of my friends told her photo essay story using painted eggs... kind of reminded me of yours =)

Barb


----------



## psufilmgirl (Feb 10, 2009)

LA-

I will check this too and keep you posted on if I get anything.  Only 5 weeks until the 17th!!!  I think about it every day!  I'm trying to half prepare, as I live very far away and if I get in, I'm going to need to do so much in so little time!  

Good luck to all and I hope to be your classmate this August!


----------



## xavier039 (Feb 10, 2009)

Ohio State is on quarters so our "Spring" quarter does not begin until March hence why I asked if you were there yet.  I am glad to hear you love it.  I am very excited for all of this.  I hope I will be out there this summer.  *Fingers crossed*

The professor who called me was laughing when he talked about my photo essay.  He said he really enjoyed it and it was unique.  Or something like that.  It lit me up that is for sure.

You'll have to update me sometime on some of the things you are doing out there.  Take care!


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 11, 2009)

Xavier!  I can't wait for another Ohio Trojan!


----------



## xavier039 (Feb 11, 2009)

I know I am so excited!  I am feeling more and more confident each day.  USC is definitely my first choice so if that letter says I'm accepted you better bet there will be another Ohio Trojan!


----------



## LA Filmmaker (Feb 14, 2009)

Has anyone on here checked the online update system to see if the "status" has changed yet?

Mine just says something like "we are reviewing your materials..."

just wondering...


----------



## redic (Feb 15, 2009)

wassup?! Just saying hi to all the fellow applicants. Good luck! I checked my online application status just now and I noticed something particular. It says my status is: 

"-You will receive notification of your admission decision soon via postal mail." 

This is different from the times I applied before. It used to say something like "you're application has been forwarded to your department and you will be notified when they've come to a decision." 

I don't know if they just changed the generic submitted status message or if this is an actual real-time update of my application progress. 

I remember when I applied last fall 2008 I got my decision letter on April 17th.


----------



## LA Filmmaker (Feb 15, 2009)

redic -

hey, thanks for posting... that's good to hear yours has changed... mine still says "we are reviewing your application", which is what it said when I first applied back in December... so no change yet.

Good luck on getting in... did you apply for production, or screenwriting, or ???


----------



## steelyd (Feb 16, 2009)

hey gang, 

i just received a call from USC this morning. a woman on the admissions committee chatted with me for a bit about my ambitions and whatnot. i was clearly nervous but she was very nice and easy to talk to. so yeah, i'm pretty excited. 

oh for the record, i applied to production/directing. also my application status online still hasn't changed from the 'reviewing application' statement. 

good luck everyone!


----------



## redic (Feb 16, 2009)

...production

thanks for reporting back your status info from your online application. Seems like an interesting development but I don't want to put too much stock into it. I'll let you know if it means anything. Hopefully....soon.


----------



## timkido (Feb 17, 2009)

Hello!! also a fellow applicant of usc production 2009. 

Getting nervous as the date is coming up. A little bit scared for 3 reasons: 
1st I put all my eggs in one basket and only applied to one school USC production.

2nd I did wicked bad on my verbal section. 

3rd I broke a few rules doing the art project (i created it to be viewed with 3D glasses...which means the image was "altered"). hopefully out-of-the-box-thinking will keep me in the game? please? 


ahh so nervous, but nice to know i'm not alone. 
gl everyone, hopefully we'll all be working in the film industry someday.


----------



## Zumbi (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey all.

I'm very anxious as well. But don't know why, think they won't call me.
This because of my Score on the GRE that was below 1000.

Well.. I will appeal anyway, I know I could do the GRE better than I did.

I'm just not sure if I send my letter NOW or I wait for the end of the process.

What do you guys reckon?

Thanks everyone that helped me. Especially Jayimess. 
Keep on moving, girl!


----------



## LA Filmmaker (Feb 17, 2009)

Don't count yourself out just because of your GRE score... from what I've seen on these boards, many people get in with low scores and then are just put on academic probation for a while to show that they can keep grades up...

I think it's probably happened more times than most would expect.

Each week gets harder and harder to wait. 2-3 weeks from now should be REALLY stressful.


----------



## redic (Feb 17, 2009)

I hope to see everyone this Fall! Wish us all luck! From what I've seen on these boards a significant percentage of the people that participate on these forums get accepted. Not saying just because you're on these boards you get in. But I think it says something about the kind of person that seeks and participates in an outlet like this.   

Called the office today and they said letters should be sent out sometime in March. 

note: in my earlier post I had said that my status was "-You will receive notification of your admission decision soon via postal mail."  woops, I was looking at my previous online application. My current status is "under review" like everyone elses.


----------



## Astantax (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm not trying to heighten anyone's anxiety on these boards (if that's even possible), but I just received notification from USC this past Friday (through email) of a phone interview...and it's tomorrow.  I am elated, albeit more than slightly nervous (even though I know I shouldn't be).

Wish me luck!


----------



## jmarie6287 (Feb 18, 2009)

hey what program did you apply for?


----------



## LA Filmmaker (Feb 18, 2009)

yeah, I want to know that too...

Astantax - what program did you apply to?

and...

some other people said they got phone calls, so I'm curious to know, did they get a prior e-mail notification of a phone interview? Anyone that has received a call, please let us know if you got this "interview notification" e-mail ahead of time telling you someone would call you...


----------



## solojones (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm very glad I found this site as it's helping clear up the burning questions I have about how this process is going.

I applied to the production program at USC and haven't heard anything back yet. I can get really antsy so it's been frustrating just waiting this long. I don't know how I'm going to make it another month or so... however, USC isn't even my first choice exactly, so I don't know why I'm nervous.

By the way, I hear a lot of people wondering about how low-ish GRE scores might hurt you. On the flipside, does having a high GRE score help at all? I got a 1400 and a 6 in writing so I'm just curious if that ever gives you a bump or if they don't really care.


----------



## Astantax (Feb 19, 2009)

@ Lafilmmaker and jmarie:

I applied to (surprise) the production program.  I think the reason the guy contacted me first via email was to verify my phone number, perhaps?  Maybe because I live several time zones away?  I'm not sure.

T-minus five hours and counting.


----------



## LA Filmmaker (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks for the info Astantax...

solojones - that questions has come up MANY times on this board. A lot of people will say that USC doesn't care what your score is as long as it's above 1000. BUT, you really have to think logically about that... 

They probably care MORE about some of the other things, like resume, recommendations, GPA, etc, than they do the GRE scores, BUT if you have 2 people that are the same in mostly every category, the higher GRE score is good to have to set yourself apart from the others...

The GRE is only 1 of the things they use to evaluate applicants. So, what I'm saying is that people with lower GRE scores will get in, but it seems obvious that a higher GRE score is great because it strengthens your application.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 19, 2009)

Hey, y'all, I'll chime in and say that negative impact from high GRE scores seems downright impossible.

However, it's the entire package that gets you in.  I got into USC off of the waitlist, and the folks I've mentioned that bombed the GRE and were on probation for the first semester, well, two of them got in straight up, no waitlist.

If SCA wants you, they'll get you.

Good luck, y'all!  It's coming it's coming, and then we'll all be here, Cinematic Trojans and stuff!

Woo hoo!


----------



## Astantax (Feb 20, 2009)

Well, I had my phone interview yesterday.  For the first minute or so of conversation, you could have probably heard my heart beating from across the room.  After I finally chilled out, though, it was smooth sailing.  The man from USC was personable and very easygoing; his demeanor helped quite a bit to relax.  

All in all I'd say it was a largely positive experience.  Of course, thus begins the waiting game.


----------



## Sonia (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm glad it went well! The idea of a phone interview is so nerve-wracking to me. So much potential for awkwardness.


----------



## xavier039 (Feb 20, 2009)

I did not get an email before my phone call.  I got a call about a week ago.  The professor just contacted me and asked if I had a few minutes to speak.  He just started a conversation for about 10 minutes and then when into a few interview questions for another 10 or 15 minutes.  To be honest I did not even feel like I was being interviewed at all.  It seemed more like he just wanted to know if I was who I said I was.  Do not put too much pressure on yourself.

I am very excited to see the letters come!


----------



## Astantax (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm on tenterhooks myself.

I wish I knew the true nature of the call.  I didn't want to sound too much like a cad, so I didn't ask the lecturer who contacted me, but the curiosity is almost too much to bear.  Researching the forums on the subject has yielded almost every single possibility.


----------



## xavier039 (Feb 21, 2009)

I would not place that much pressure on the phone call.  Rely more on your submitted materials and just be happy you received a phone call.  It is not too much longer before we find out!


----------



## LA Filmmaker (Feb 21, 2009)

It's getting close, only 1 week until March...


----------



## timkido (Feb 22, 2009)

i just had my phone interview 20 mins ago. i think i ended up asking her more questions than she asked me. 

she asked what my fav film is and why ... what kind of films I want to do..and what role.. 

that's about it, overall a very casual pleasant convo, don't stress too much about it like xavier039 said.


----------



## xavier039 (Feb 22, 2009)

Mine was very similar to timkido.  I wouldn't even consider it an interview.  It was more of a conversation with a couple film questions tossed in it.  I enjoyed hearing from them.  Stress free is the way to be.  

Enjoy the Oscars everyone!


----------



## kevinaced (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi guys! I had my interview yesterday and I've been majorly stressing about it, which I know I shouldn't be doing. It started out well, the guy was very enthusiastic about my writing sample.I hadn't received the e-mail beforehand and I had no idea it would be coming. Haha I feel I came across so disjointed, like I found it difficult to simply answer why I love film. I felt like it was that scene in Billy Elliot when Billy is being asked by the Royal Ballet School why he loves ballet, and Billy says "the dancing." I felt like I had a great banter with the guy, like we were joking left and right. He even said at one point that I am going to love the new facilities which gives me hope. But I think at at one point when asked what USC could teach me I actually said "I'm a student and so I want to continue to learn." Anyway I never could have imagined in a million years I could get into USC, I've been applying to law schools and quite depressed about it. I just hope I didn't blow the whole thing with the interview. He made me feel like I was so close, does anyone know exactly how good it is when they grant an interview? I want to feel like I'm on the cusp, but with the interview and such I'm trying to par my expectations down. We also had a good chat at the end about filming digitally vs. using stock. But ughhh, I just feel like I was redundant, and didn't tell the guy anything about what kind of filmmaker I would be, but rather how big a fan of the movies I am. Should I be stressing?


----------



## cracker (Feb 22, 2009)

what program did you apply for? glad your inerview went well!


----------



## kevinaced (Feb 22, 2009)

Hopefully it did! Not so sure. Production/Directing


----------



## xavier039 (Feb 22, 2009)

Try to think of it more as a recruiting tool rather than an interview.  These schools want the best of the best and they know they have to keep our attention in order to get that.  Therefore they are probably making calls to select students more for saying "Hey look how great our school is and we are really interested in you!"

I hope this allows you to sleep at night.  Don't sweat it.  We will all find out in a few weeks most likely.


----------



## kevinaced (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks Xavier!!! That does really help actually!


----------



## Astantax (Feb 22, 2009)

You know, this seems like an easy way to go insane.


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Feb 24, 2009)

Yep, officially going crazy.

I called the writing department last week and they said they were in the process of sending out decisions. But apparently that was incorrect. I called today and they said they're not going out for a few weeks: "Sometime in march, I think, probably." 

Oh, awesome. I'm going to have a great two hour drive home tonight stewing about the fact that I have to wait...more.

Though from what I understand, writing is the last department to send out their decisions. Anyone know if that's true?

Anyone heard back yet?

-K


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 24, 2009)

USC was the first program I heard from, before UCLA and AFI, in April...so they're already working faster than they were in previous years...embrace that instead of stewing.  It's only February!!

Best of luck.


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Feb 24, 2009)

Alright, alright. Thanks Jayimess.


----------



## solojones (Feb 24, 2009)

Well, I just got a voicemail from a prof at USC saying she wanted to talk to me. So I guess if I call her back that's probably the phone interview, huh? Should I read my application materials before I call her back..?


----------



## xavier039 (Feb 24, 2009)

I wouldn't hurt.  But honestly the questions that they ask are so broad there is no way to prepare for it.  As long as you know who you are, what you like and how it got you to where you are today, you'll be set.


----------



## ganz (Feb 25, 2009)

hey guys,

the interview is a get to know you kind of deal.  it's not a test in any way, so the best thing you can do to prepare is to be honest and have you application materials ready.  sometimes they like to discuss your essays.  other than that, relax.  the faculty here are super cool and trying to get a sense of who you are.

ganz


----------



## Sonia (Feb 25, 2009)

Did you guys get an email from the Financial Aid Office? It says: "additional information is required in order to process your 2009-2010 financial aid or loan application" and tells me to go to USC's Fin Aid website and fill out some forms.

I assume they sent this to everyone who applied, and that it's not related to my application status, but it's nice to hear _something_ from USC.


----------



## xavier039 (Feb 25, 2009)

I got the same email this morning too.  I'll wait to see if I got an acceptance letter and then send the papers in.  I think they are due in May.  I'm not 100% on that, but I checked it about a month ago.


----------



## Suzako (Feb 25, 2009)

Yeah, I started to rush to fill it out and then I realized that it wasn't due until May.  So I can chill a little.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Feb 25, 2009)

Well I didn't even get that email so I'm now freaking out!!!  I applied to Stark though, so maybe it's different???  I hope so....

Any present Starkies on this thread that can provide insight into when and how we might hear something??? I'm dying here!!


----------



## Sonia (Feb 25, 2009)

PSU, did you indicate on your application that you wanted to be considered for financial aid?

It's probably nothing to worry about. I applied to the writing division, so maybe the timeline is different for Stark.


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 25, 2009)

Ha, I got the supplemental forms email myself this yesterday.

I highly suggest you fill out FAFSAs and list every school you've applied to, regardless of acceptance...I didn't know you could do that (you can), and then everything was running really late.

Okay, so the financial aid thing, I got a HUGE packet in 2007 because they weren't all green yet, I guess.  So I thought I got in, and my doorman held my hand as I opened it...but it was financial aid.

I immediately came to studentfilms.com and posted about it, OMG OMG, what does it mean, what does it mean, etc.

A few days later, I got waitlisted.

I don't know what it means, but it was the first word I heard from SC, so it made my day.


----------



## LA Filmmaker (Feb 25, 2009)

PSU -

I applied to STARK and did not get the e-mail either. AND, I DID fill out that I wanted to apply for financial aid. So, I wouldn't worry too much about it yet. Like I said, I didn't get anything yet either.

As for the waiting, it's getting REALLY close for Stark, from what I've seen, it looks like their timeline is ahead of the other depts., so we should be getting letters within about 2 weeks or so...

It's getting harder to sleep...


----------



## Sonia (Feb 25, 2009)

The doorman held your hand? Adorable. (A-"door"-able if you're into that.)


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 25, 2009)

Ugh, that sounds ritzy, the doorman was not ritzy.  My big ole condo was mine and only mine for less than a third of my apartment in Hollywood that I share.

The doorman thing was ridiculous, but it was nice to share the moment.  

The first notification I got from any school was that I had been waitlisted to USC, and I tried to act brave to my doorman when I got the letter, but I got teary-eyed.

So, in the waitlist letter, they promised a phone call would serve as notification of a bump to acceptance...after the deadline they listed and no call, I committed to UCLA.

One evening, on the way out the door to go console my brother after he'd had a poo day, the night doorman gives me my mail, and it's a huge envelope from USC, like the financial aid one...only it's acceptance from the USC Graduate School.

I was so confused...I had been told I'd get a phone call, remember.

I proceeded to tell the doorman all about it.  The staff of my building was ALL up in my business when it came to film school.  Actually, everyone in my life was...It's amazing how we share moments with those around us.


Anyway...Thurs was the Grad school packet, Saturday was the Cinema school packet, and then finally, on Monday, a very confused me got the phone call at last, and had a tough decision to make.

Sonia, I hope that rambling story was amusing to you as well!  I've got my fingers crossed for you all...I love USC and want everyone to come here if it's the right place for them.


----------



## xavier039 (Feb 25, 2009)

I just received word from NYU today that I was not accepted.  I was actually relieved.  I would have preferred to have turned them down rather than the other way.  However, over the past 2 months I have been spending about half my time in NYC visiting the girlfriend and the one thing I can say is that NYU would have been an awful choice for me.  I am saying for me only.

I am now ecstatic over USC.  I am so pumped.  I am feeling really good that I will be getting a positive letter form them.  So Jayimess you will be having another Ohio Trojan.  The girlfriend even said she would break up with me if I got accepted to USC and turned it down (jokingly I think   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ).

I already broke the news to the parents that I probably won't be moving to NYC where they wanted me to go.

All that is left to do is wait on that letter to solidify my decisions.  I am not trying to count the chickens before they hatch but it does feel good to get on a single mind track rather than traveling on 5 highways.


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 25, 2009)

If this was Facebook I would totally use that little thumbs up "like" thing on that post!

Xavier, I'm rootin' for you!  Ohio's taking over.  We have our own little mafia...you'll also befriend your classmates on this site, too...

O-H, fight on, I-O.

Bummer about NYU, I know what you mean about on your terms, but if you already knew that's not where you were gonna go, then so be it.

It's interesting, when applying to these top schools.  There aren't any bad results, yet there's really only the school that's best for you!  So, yeah, going to a school that isn't a first choice, I can understand how that's a disappointment.

When I applied, I started out with five schools I didn't want to go to, so I cut them.  I decided I wasn't going to apply anywhere I didn't REALLY wanna go.

Best of luck, y'all.


----------



## xavier039 (Feb 25, 2009)

USC was and still is my first choice.  For a while I thought NYU might also be the right school for me.  But spending all that time there I got really discouraged about attending it.  So when I read the letter today I couldn't help but laugh since I knew there was no way I would go.

I wish I knew what I know now when I was applying because I would have only applied to UCLA and USC.

There must be something in the water then in Ohio to make us all desire USC.  That is comforting news.

The only down side about finding out about NYU today was that it makes me really want to know USC even more.  It was consoling to know I made it really close with one of the top schools though.  I am just not right for them, nor them for me.


----------



## Sonia (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks, J. That was comforting to read in the midst of this uncertainty and queasiness. It made me feel really glad for you even though you've already graduated.


----------



## Starbuck7 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi Jayimess,

I was re-reading some of the posts (as I have been doing compulsively for the past few days since I discovered this forum  and I noticed your story about the doorman giving you your acceptance packet.  

I was curious, was the SCA acceptance letter in a big packet? Cause I thought I read somewhere that the SCA was in a small envelope but the general university was in a big packet...I could be totally mistaken though. I think I've been going a little crazy lately thinking about this stuff all the time. I just don't want to have my hopes up if the small letter comes in the mail. 

Thanks so much for your input!


----------



## Zumbi (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi Jayimess.

Sorry, maybe this there is nothing to do withthe Producing/Directing I've applied to...
BUT, what is FAFSA?
OMG OMG I know what it is. It's what my mind repeats every time I think about USC or UCLA.

Thanks


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 25, 2009)

X/Tom...we got another Ohioan (we went to undergrad) with USC as first choice this year...he's interviewing at FSU next month, but I think SC is his first choice...at least I'm selfish and want it to be.

Starbuck...the USC Graduate School sends a big shiny packet.  The SCA letter I got was a standard envelope, but it was thick, eight or nine  pages tri-folded.  The waitlist letter was a single page, standard envelope.

Sonia...I'm still at USC!  I graduate May 2010.

Zumbi...FAFSA is the Free Application For Student Aid.  I don't know about international students, but all Americans have to fill it out for grants and loans.


----------



## Sonia (Feb 25, 2009)

Oops! I misunderstood the "Graduate" tag above your avatar. And miscounted the years since you'd applied. Yikes. Well, that makes the prospect of going to USC even more exciting.


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 25, 2009)

Yeah, Graduate means I post a lot.


----------



## Sonia (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh, duh, Sonia.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm not sure whether I put the financial aid thing, but I'm sure I did because I'm definitely planning on going into debt to go to USC and I'm darn proud of it!!!

Jayimess, 2 things:  

First, boo Ohio, GO Penn State, hahaha, I had to throw that in and show some Nittany Lion love!

Secondly, any advice on how to pay for bills, apartment, etc while in grad school?  Sadly I have a car payment and another bill to pay in addition to rent and I won't be able to save up enough!!  Any advice would be greatly appreciated!!

I know it might be a little early, but I'd rather be prepared then fumbling around trying  to sort everything out and prepare to move 3000 miles away from home....

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE, I'm right there with you not sleeping and constantly checking my phone and my mail for ANYTHING from USC!!


----------



## LA Filmmaker (Feb 25, 2009)

PSU -

You should check out the "Producer's thread" on this board too. I just found it. It's specifically for Producer applicants.


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 25, 2009)

Loans, with more loans on the side.  I have a car payment, too.

And for the record, I rooted for USC when they played OSU...


----------



## psufilmgirl (Feb 25, 2009)

LA~

I'm on it!!

Jay~

I thought so!!  I met a friend of a friend who is in the grad program for psych and he went to Ketchup with us for dinner, and all I'm thinking, is wow, there's no way anyone can afford this without loans!!!

I rooted for PSU for the Rose Bowl for 2 reasons, 1 because I'm not in to USC and I spent 4 years of my life at PSU and secondly, I knew USC was the better team and would most likely win anyway!  It's a good thing they played this year, because next year I would be torn if they play again and I'm at USC.


----------



## xavier039 (Feb 25, 2009)

I cheered for the Buckeyes this year against the Trojans.  Even if I go to USC next year I will still cheer for OSU.

Jayimess you made me sad your comment.   

USC will be my second team, but 22 years of supporting them plus 4 years at the school has me a die hard for life.

I am not even worrying about costs when making my choice.  This is a life and career choice and money has never been a factor when looking at that.  With that being said I know that I won't have anywhere close to the amount required to pay it so loans will be my friend for sure.

I am not expecting to hear from USC until the letter comes but I sure hope it comes before mid March.  I read while doing my financial aid work for USC that letters should arrive before April 1 and if you haven't gotten one by April 11 you may call and they will tell you over the phone.  This makes me think, plus what the professor said, that letters may be sent in the next couple weeks.


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 25, 2009)

I don't know, everything changes every year...I found out April 7th, I believe.

I didn't go to OSU.  It would be different it I had.  I get a ton of crap from my Ohio peeps...it doesn't help that the head coach went to my high school...his dad coached the college our hometown's built around...his mom was city council president...there's an actual street in our town named for his dad...his brother taught me sixth grade English, and I had Spanish (and many drinks this holiday break) with his nephew.

But...I go to USC.  OSU will never be my alma mater.  If I had gone there, I'd be a Buckeye before all others...I am from Ohio, I know the rules, lol.


----------



## xavier039 (Feb 25, 2009)

Best line you ever wrote:



> I am from Ohio, I know the rules, lol.



Well I am glad we got that settled.  I would LOVE to cheer for the Trojans and also call that my Alma Mater.  In time we will know.


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh man, now I'm all worried because they didn't ask for financial aid info...

Jeez.


----------



## Astantax (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm not, because I think I forgot to indicate a need for financial aid.  I think.  Oh boy.

- Brian


----------



## Zumbi (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi all.

I still haven't received no email or call from both USC or UCLA.
I've read in a post that people are starting to receive negative answers from the schools and those who haven't received any news could still have a hope... Is it true?


----------



## xavier039 (Feb 26, 2009)

No news is better than negative news.  I would not say just because you have not got a call or an email you are out.  It just makes the wait a little harder when you don't hear anything.


----------



## Astantax (Feb 26, 2009)

@zumbi:  What Xavier said.  I got DENIED from UCLA relatively early, so if you haven't been rejected from UCLA yet that's obviously a good thing.  

Just gotta keep on keepin' on.

- Brian


----------



## Sonia (Feb 26, 2009)

In  the UCLA 2009 thread, someone mentioned that they received rejections from Tisch and UCLA in April””with no interview offers, I believe.

So much for keeping my hopes up even though I haven't been invited to interview simply because I haven't seen a rejection yet.

I wonder why some people get rejected so early (without an interview offer) and some so late (still without an interview offer).


----------



## Zumbi (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks, Astantax!

I still have a hope.

Besides, someone said here that have received the rejection on 15th April...
So, still frightened. OMG...

But have you applied for Directing?


----------



## xavier039 (Feb 26, 2009)

> I wonder why some people get rejected so early (without an interview offer) and some so late (still without an interview offer).



I bet is because they are on the bubble.  These people are probably very close to one way or the other and just require more time and reviewing.  When their decision is made on them it is around the time the acceptance letters are going out as well.


----------



## Astantax (Feb 26, 2009)

@zumbi:

Yes, I did apply for directing everywhere, but I really wish there was a way to indicate on the application(s) that, although directing is definitely my first choice, I would in no way have a problem with almost any of the other disciplines.  As a matter of fact, I think I might even be happier as cine student in a lot of ways.  

Hindsight is 20/20.


----------



## KayS (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I'm a little confused about the interview for USC. I applied to screenwriting. Is there one other than the random phone interview some people get? I haven't heard anything from USC yet.


----------



## LA Filmmaker (Feb 26, 2009)

KayS -

From what I've heard and read, the only interview USC "may" do is the random phone call... Other than that, interviews are not required.

However, I applied to Stark, and the interviews are not "required" but they did encourage us to schedule one just to go down to the school and speak with them so they could get to know us better...

They don't do interviews like the other schools (USC, NYU, etc) where they send an e-mail telling you that you got an interview with them. USC is more informal...


----------



## KayS (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks LA Filmmaker!


----------



## psufilmgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

In the continuing saga of USC on the brain, I has a dream last night that I didn't get in, usually I dream that I do get in, but this time I didn't but Zac Effron and Vanessa Hudgens did and Will Ferrell was there to cheer me up!!!  

Thought you guys might get a kick out of that.  It was more a nightmare than a dream, haha!!


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Feb 27, 2009)

KayS -

There are no interviews for screenwriting at USC.


----------



## SimAlex (Feb 27, 2009)

> In the continuing saga of USC on the brain, I has a dream last night that I didn't get in, usually I dream that I do get in, but this time I didn't but Zac Effron and Vanessa Hudgens did and Will Ferrell was there to cheer me up!!!



Grad School Musical!


----------



## Astantax (Feb 27, 2009)

> Grad School Musical!



"This...is cool?"
- Cartman


----------



## psufilmgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

I'd watch it if hugh jackman was in it but not anyone else!!!  I had the unfortunate experience of seeing the first one and I almost went deaf, dumb, and blind from it!!!


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Feb 27, 2009)

If you were really good a pinball...that would make a great musical too...


----------



## Astantax (Feb 27, 2009)

Don't worry about applications, everyone.  I have a feeling '09 is gonna be a good year...especially if you/we see it in together...

Ok, I'll stop now.


----------



## d.a.l.f. (Feb 27, 2009)

Waitlist.
MA Film Studies.
Got it in the mail  today. It felt like going up to a really attractive girl, asking her out, and having her answer, "maybe," three months later.


----------



## LA Filmmaker (Feb 27, 2009)

Wait...

So, you already got your letter from USC?

If so, that is pretty early...

Good Job. Lots of people get in on waitlist. Just ask Jayimess.


----------



## timkido (Feb 27, 2009)

hey i got rejected for animation at USC ( i applied for both production and animation) 

so i guess we'll all hear about production soon.


----------



## Sonia (Feb 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear that, guys.


----------



## LA Filmmaker (Feb 28, 2009)

Did you get an e-mail or an actual letter in the mail?


----------



## redic (Feb 28, 2009)

USC SCA's policy usually states no decisions will be made over telephone or email. Strictly through post only. 

I believe Film Studies and Animation go through different application procedures and time lines. But it is good to see the notifications starting to roll out! Production is not far behind!


----------



## smell_the_glove (Feb 28, 2009)

I was wondering...does anyone like Dead or Alive (the band?).  I do!!!
But I applied to USC for Screenwriting.  I hope I don't get an interview.  That's some scary ****.  I already have to worry about the UCLA interview.  I don't need two interviews.  For God's sake.  Eh, I won't be getting an interview.  This is all very stream of consciousness.
But does anybody like cheesy 80s new wave music?


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Feb 28, 2009)

Sorry about the rejections guys! And good luck with the wait-list.

Smell: SC doesn't do interviews for screenwriting.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Feb 28, 2009)

I know they don't do interviews.  I'm just crazy.


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Feb 28, 2009)

Craziness is allowable...


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi all.

Really sorry to hear some of you got rejected.
I'm still waiting for SOMETHING. No calls, no emails til now.

Smell: I DO like cheesy 80's songs, not only the new wave ones.
Maybe because I was a teenager on the 80's...

Guys! Keep the faith! (Yeah, but I HATE Bon Jovi)...


----------



## xavier039 (Mar 2, 2009)

I wonder if we can expect letters then for the production program in the next couple weeks?


----------



## redic (Mar 2, 2009)

I think they try to get it out around march 15. It could take longer if they have a lot of applications to go through and fall behind. Las fall they sent out letters around April 17.


----------



## ganz (Mar 2, 2009)

last year i got my letter on 4/23.  this year they seem to be slightly more organized, but they are also dealing with entirely new facilities so i'd say bet on late april.

ganz


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 2, 2009)

Ugh.


----------



## xavier039 (Mar 2, 2009)

I remember reading while working on my financial aid papers last week that we should hear by April 1 and if we don't by April 11 we can call and be told over the phone.  I unfortunately can not find that body of text at the moment.


----------



## redic (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey ganz I read you went to biola. My wife is applying for grad school to talbot.


----------



## LA Filmmaker (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey Everyone -

Got my USC letter today from Stark Program:

REJECTED...

letter was dated Feb. 27

Good Luck to everyone...


----------



## xavier039 (Mar 2, 2009)

Sorry to hear that.  Where else did you apply and hear from?


----------



## Sonia (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## LA Filmmaker (Mar 2, 2009)

Didn't apply anywhere else... USC was my only choice...

The letter was basically just a form letter, but it did say that if I wanted reapply, I should check the website out after MArch, because "THEY ARE CHANGING SOME OF THE REQUIREMENTS"... probably making it harder...


----------



## Sonia (Mar 2, 2009)

Do you think you'll reapply?


----------



## LA Filmmaker (Mar 2, 2009)

Stark only takes applicants 1 time a year... and only takes 25 people... so I'm not sure... A lot can change in a year...

If it's still the right decision at that time, then Yeah I'll reapply...


----------



## psufilmgirl (Mar 2, 2009)

Got my rejection letter today too.  I WILL reapply.  USC is gonna have to work VERY hard to get rid of me without giving me a spot at Stark eventually, hahaha.


----------



## kevinaced (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi guys! I am so sorry to hear that some of you guys got rejected, keep applying though, you'll get in eventually!! Just think now you have the time to make your application bigger and better 

This process has been seriously killing me, and even though I don't feel I nailed the interview in the way I would have liked, I feel oddly really confident, which at this point I don't think is a good thing. Does anyone know exactly how close you are if you get a phone interview, because I am almost feeling like it ment it is close to a done deal or at a minimum a guaranteed deferral to the spring if not accepted in the fall, ugh.


----------



## LA Filmmaker (Mar 2, 2009)

Sorry to hear that PSU...

We were some of the "few" that applied to that program on this board.

Was yours that standard letter, where it said they were changing the requirements, and that we could call in May to see why we didn't get in?


----------



## Mags8934 (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey Everyone, 

I wanted to let you know that I received my notification for the MFA screenwriting program. I was waitlisted. 

To anyone in the know: Any idea on what the odds are of making the program if you were placed on the waitlist?

Good luck to everyone and if you got into the writing program and don't want to go, please tell them


----------



## psufilmgirl (Mar 2, 2009)

Yep, standard letter.  And I will call in May to see what I can do.  I know I can get my GRE score up, for starters.  Maybe the "new requirements" will work in my favor?  

I don't see this as a bad thing, this way I can save more money, pay off more bills, and be even more prepared for when I do get in, and mark my words, I will fight to get one of those 25 spots!!!


----------



## Sonia (Mar 2, 2009)

Congrats, Mags! I think you have a good chance””just ask Jayimess.


----------



## Mags8934 (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks, Sonia. 

When I wasn't contacted about financial aid information like some people were, I'd already counted myself out. Now, I'm just still trying to catch my breath.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 2, 2009)

HOLY MOLY!  March 2nd??  I got an INTERVIEW notification later than that in my year...I heard from USC...first school, April 7th, 2007.

Looks like I'm growing obsolete, lol.

Condolences, Stark applicants.  I am excited for the new requirements though...I'd imagine they're all for good reasons, they know their stuff over at Stark...so hopefully they'll afford you more and a better variety of opportunity to show them your talents (should you apply again)!!

Yeah, Mags, I got in off waitlist, know three others in my class, and several Waitlist/Spring production students as well!

Congratulations.


----------



## redic (Mar 2, 2009)

You have a great attitude PSUFilmGirl! You can go anywhere and do anything with that kind of outlook. Even though it's painful, resilience and perseverance are forged by overcoming the most difficult obstacles.


----------



## Ivym07 (Mar 2, 2009)

I was accepted by postal mail to USC's screenwriting MFA program today. 

I'm so deeply thrilled!


----------



## lf47 (Mar 2, 2009)

> Originally posted by Ivym07:
> I was accepted by postal mail to USC's screenwriting MFA program today.
> 
> I'm so deeply thrilled!


Congratulations. This is pretty amazing


----------



## sophiedog (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow Ivy that is so great and so early!! Congrats to Mags too, I don't think they put too many people on the waitlist so I'd think you have a really good shot. I hope I'll hear either way, yes/no soon so I can accept/decline the schools (non-film) that I've been accepted to...mailbox watch on!


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 2, 2009)

Holy crap! That's awesome guys! 

Um, hey...Where do you guys live, out of curiosity.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Mar 2, 2009)

Congrats to everyone who go in or still has a shot!!  Make sure to update us when you get out there and let us know how everything goes.  I'll be looking forward to eventually joining you out there!!


----------



## Ivym07 (Mar 2, 2009)

Thank you!! I'm in absolute shock. I'm definitely enrolling! My status on the application website changed on Friday to say a decision was made and a letter was in the mail. I truly believed it was going to be a rejection.

Also, I live in Las Vegas, and mail from LA usually gets here really fast.


----------



## Suzako (Mar 2, 2009)

Congratulations, Ivy!  That's so exciting!

And now begins the rush to check on-line statuses.


----------



## Sonia (Mar 2, 2009)

That's awesome, Ivy!

I haven't gotten a letter yet, and until now I hadn't checked the application website in awhile, but the status is different from last time:

"Your file has been forwarded to the academic department for review and an admission decision."

Last time it said something more general about how they were reviewing my materials.

I'm so anxious! Good luck, everyone!


----------



## Manalive (Mar 2, 2009)

> Originally posted by Ivym07:
> I was accepted by postal mail to USC's screenwriting MFA program today.
> 
> I'm so deeply thrilled!



Daaang! That's awesome! Good job. I'm jealous, screenwriting is what I have applied for as well.


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 2, 2009)

Okay, one more question for you Ivy, do you happen to remember the date that you submitted all of your application materials?

(Anyone who's gotten a letter back can answer this question as well, ie, the date that your application status was "complete," mine was January 6th...

Jayimess, if you happen to remember from last year that would be great too, as it seems like your response came on the late side.

Anxiety anxiety anxiety! Yaaaay!


----------



## Mags8934 (Mar 2, 2009)

I checked the USC website, but nothing has changed on there for me. 

kiernanbyrne: I live in Iowa so, they've made it as far as the midwest.


----------



## Ivym07 (Mar 2, 2009)

I submitted my materials the day of the deadline (I think December 10th?). They called me a few days before Christmas to say my application was incomplete due to missing letters of recommendation and asked me to rush them a new set (I used a credentials file to mail them and they didn't get them until mid-January). The woman in the admissions office apologetically said she couldn't guarantee my application would even be reviewed because they were late. SO, I was almost positive I would be getting a rejection. Anyway, this is my second year applying to graduate school and the only one I've been admitted to. I feel very lucky!


----------



## cracker (Mar 2, 2009)

i just check the site too..nothing has changed since I day I submitted... which was right on the 10th...it still says application, 'submitted'. Does it change if you're accepted?


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 2, 2009)

Oh man, I'm about to cry, Ivy.  My application status hasn't changed from the "forwarded to the department" blah blah blah.  I would love to feel the way you feel right now!  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!


----------



## ilikealliteration (Mar 2, 2009)

I just got my acceptance letter for the Writing for the Screen and Television MFA today!

I'm beyond excited.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 2, 2009)

Just kill me already.  I DON'T WANT TO LIVE!  aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah...


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 2, 2009)

just kidding.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 2, 2009)

> Originally posted by ilikealliteration:
> I just got my acceptance letter for the Writing for the Screen and Television MFA today!
> 
> I'm beyond excited.



Was your status the same as Ivy's?  Please let me know.  I'm chewing my fingers off.


----------



## ilikealliteration (Mar 2, 2009)

My status said I'd be notified by mail soon. I didn't notice it had changed to that until I saw this topic like two nights ago, though.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks so much for the reply.  And Congratulations!


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 2, 2009)

Congrats, everyone!  

I also sent my materials at the last possible moment, December 11.  I was notified April 7th.  They're on a far different schedule this year, so I strongly recommend you guys no longer follow any panic schedules you may have constructed following previous years' timelines.  They are proving obsolete in multiple programs.

Hang in there!  It's almost over, one way or the way you don't want.


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 2, 2009)

Did anyone get rejected that had that status? Or is it only those of you who've been accepted so far?

Plus, congrats! Yaaaay!


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 2, 2009)

Yeah, I'm wondering the same thing.  I hope I don't get a rejection in the mail tomorrow.  I rather hold on to my delusions until I'm done writing my senior thesis.


----------



## Starbuck7 (Mar 2, 2009)

Congrats to everyone who got in so far!

I'm curious, did y'all receive a large packet
or small normal size letter in the mail? I
happen to be out of town visiting family,
and I want to ask my roomie 

Good luck all, and if unfortunately we get bad news we can always apply next year!


----------



## Mags8934 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey Starbuck, 

I received a small, standard-sized envelope. Imagine my suprise when it wasn't an outright rejection. However, it did have two pieces of paper so it felt a bit thicker (gee... overanalyze much?).

That said, for those of you who were accepted, did your letters/packages say anything about funding of any sort (financial aid, scholarships) or living arrangements??

Thanks


----------



## timkido (Mar 3, 2009)

i should really stop refreshing this discussion in my browser at work.

It seems like production has not come through yet.. 

too nervous


----------



## Suzako (Mar 3, 2009)

timkido,

I know I need to block this website from my work computer.  I keep trying to calculate how long it takes for mail to reach NY or trying to decide if I should call and make sure they have my permanent address (I've moved from the "current" address I had listed).  I just really want to know one way or another.

I can't help but assume that if they are waitlisting people for screenwriting than they have finished making decisions for first round acceptances.  

Sigh.  Okay, I will try not to check this site again for the day.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 3, 2009)

Okay...I just got an email about financial aid from USC.  That I have to fax them some documents and stuff.  Does that mean anything?  I got the email at midnight last night.  Someone help me understand what this means, if anything!


----------



## Sonia (Mar 3, 2009)

Congratulations, i.l.a. 

I (and a handful of others) got the email about submitting some supplemental financial aid info last week. I don't know what it means; I have a feeling they send it to everyone who applied and indicated they wanted to be considered for aid.

And I'm with you guys who are on the forum at work. I just got out of a meeting and can't concentrate. All I'm seeing is black and blue (forum colors). I even _dreamt_ about the forum last night.

Eeek!


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 3, 2009)

Well, USC is playing a cruel joke on us by sending out rejections and acceptance letters but emailing all of us about financial aid.  Or maybe I'm just bitter.  And why did I get my email so late?  I hate it.  HATE IT!


----------



## lf47 (Mar 3, 2009)

Glad to see I'm not the only one hitting the refresh button every time I get a chance.

When I saw that some people had already received their acceptance/rejection letters yesterday, I pretty much ran to my mailbox on campus at 10pm. Of course, there was nothing there. And then I realized that they might send the letter to my address overseas since I'm an international student, which means that it'll take even longer. Sigh.

Anyways, I hope today brings excellent news to everybody here.


----------



## redic (Mar 3, 2009)

From what I remember screenwriting notifications are sent out before production letters. It could be as soon as a week or could be little bit longer. And it does appear the status update on the online app is real-time. If it says you will be notified shortly you can expect something in your mailbox soon. So hang in there and get a jamba juice.


----------



## Sonia (Mar 3, 2009)

I've been craving Jamba Juice since the stress started. Wonder what that means.


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 3, 2009)

I think I've worn out my refresh button, it's kind of faded and hanging sideways on my browser...

In all seriousness, I'm going insane, and if there were a jamba juice nearby, I would totally go get one of those Peanut Butter Moo'ds right now, those things are amazing.


----------



## Starbuck7 (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks so much Mags, and congrats! It seems that more than a few people were admitted from the waitlist so it's definately encouraging.

I'd like to ask everyone the same question: Those who were accepted, was there financial aid info/ a large packet in the mail?

Sorry to be redundant, but I'm SUPER nervous! Good luck all!


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 3, 2009)

*cough*

I just called USC:

ME
(nervous, voice cracking)
So, I was just calling to see, if, um, you, uh have you sent out all decision letters yet?

WRITING DIVISION OPERATOR
(overconfident)
No, no we definitely have not.

ME
Ah. Um, now, I just wanted to know if you had my correct address...

LATER

ADMISSIONS OPERATOR
Yes, that's the address you currently have. And you should expect--(is drowned out by noise on the phone)

ME
(nervous)
I'm sorry what?

ADMISSIONS OPERATOR
(shouting)
YOU SHOULD EXPECT A DECISION WITHIN THE MONTH!

ME
(nervously laughing)
Oh! Okay! Thanks!

ADMISSIONS OPERATOR
Yeah no problem!

She laughs

ME
Bye!

ADMISSIONS OPERATOR
Bye now!


...........


----------



## Sonia (Mar 3, 2009)

oh gosh.


----------



## xavier039 (Mar 3, 2009)

Well this is all so exciting!  Congratulations to all those who were accepted.  This thread sure filled up this past day.  I bet early next week it will fill up again with the MFA Production people.  We have a solid group of people here all freaking out together.  This shall remain fun!


----------



## forgold (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi, Everyone.

This is my first post. I felt terribly guilty reading and reading and refreshing and reading again without offering anything of myself. So I'll answer Starbuck's question - Yes, the USC acceptance letter is large. Like, 8x10 envelope sized. I, too, received it in the mail yesterday. I'm extremely happy, as I got my rejection email from UT Austin on Friday and had pretty much given up hope on all the other schools. Yay for USC. Now for the paying for it...


----------



## lf47 (Mar 3, 2009)

Does anyone know if they send out the letter to current or permanent addresses?

Oh, and congrats *forgold*. What program did you apply to?


----------



## Starbuck7 (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks forgold and congrats!

I'll cross my fingers for the rest of us
who haven't heard...

I think this whole process has shaved a few years
off my life


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 3, 2009)

Have they started sending out rejections too, or just acceptances?  And if they're sending out both, why do they do it in turns?  Like the lady said on the phone, they have "definitely" not sent out all of the acceptances.  Man, I'm way too skittish right now.  It's like I just quit smoking.


----------



## forgold (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks! 

SCA for Screenwriting.

And I agree about the years off your life thing. I had big hopes for UT and UCLA, actually. UT let me down quickly (not painlessly). UCLA is enjoying the torture. What can you do.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 3, 2009)

Oh, I re-read what Kiernan said...they just haven't sent out all the decision letters.


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 3, 2009)

Which could also mean they haven't made all the decisions yet. *shrug*


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 3, 2009)

Yeah who knows.  I'm a mess.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 3, 2009)

This might cheer people up:
Worst Music Video Ever


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 3, 2009)

So people who got in, want to share your secrets? Haha. What were your GRE scores? Who wrote your letters of rec? What did you submit for your writing samples?

Thanks!


----------



## forgold (Mar 3, 2009)

Boy, can I ever NOT tell you what the secret is. This is the problem with deciding to buck up and reapply next year - HOW DO YOU KNOW HOW TO MAKE YOUR APPLICATION BETTER? I was accepted to SCA, which is awesome, and the nearly identical application I sent to UT, UCLA, and Columbia seems not to have passed muster. What it means, I fear I'll never know. That said, my GRE score was 1330, I got 1 letter of rec from a college professor, the other 2 were from industry professionals I've worked with, and..what was your last question? Writing sample? It was the same for every school, so, again, I can't detect a secret in it all.


----------



## forgold (Mar 3, 2009)

But I'd love to hear from someone who can...


----------



## Suzako (Mar 3, 2009)

Its weirdly reassuring that there is no formula.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 3, 2009)

Based on this forum and two years at USC,

There is no secret.  There is no formula to getting in.

That we can discern.

But they seem to have it figured out.  I only know of three students that didn't come back after first semester, Stark and Production...and I only know two that didn't come back after first year, both production.

Just keep doing what you're pretty sure is right, and don't sell yourself out in an attempt to fit some idea you have of who they want you to be.

Though one thing is for sure...they want storytellers...not folks who graduated magna cum laude or got a perfect GRE score.

I know people that got in with horrible stats that are stellar writers, and people with average or good ones, too.

I did okay on the GRE, sad in a way that I did better on my math than verbal.

The writing matters here, no matter what your discipline.

Best of luck y'all, and hang in there.

Hang in there.


----------



## lf47 (Mar 3, 2009)

> Originally posted by Jayimess:
> Based on this forum and two years at USC,
> 
> There is no secret.  There is no formula to getting in.
> ...


Thank you so much for hanging out and here and talking to us. It is pretty reassuring and gives me hope in these hard times (haha).


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks Jay.

*puts down the pencil and paper he was calculating with*

Differential Equations aren't my thing anyhow.


----------



## Gregory D. Goyins (Mar 3, 2009)

> Originally posted by smell_the_glove:
> This might cheer people up:
> Worst Music Video Ever



That's the best. I so needed that! LOL
I have been walking around the house like that... doing that little Eastern European kick step thing....

Thanks for that...

Will all you MFA's get accepted already so they can get to us UG transfers?... You're holding up the show!!!


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey, I'm ready and willing to get this show on the road if USC would only get its ass in gear and accept me already.  

And that music video cheers me up whenever I watch it.  It's simply di_vine_!


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 3, 2009)

I love that phrase by the way...microwave enlightenment...it makes me think of popcorn.  Have you ever heard someone pronounce popcorn, popCARN?  It's very annoying.

P.S.  If anyone receives a decision of any kind, please say what your application status was.  I haven't received anything yet, and my status has remained the same, so I'm worried.


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 3, 2009)

This thread has been eerily silent for almost *gasp* 2 hours!!!!


----------



## Carebear (Mar 3, 2009)

haha. This is so great. I'm glad to not be the only one in a state of utter panic this week. I applied to the screenwriting program and my status has yet to change on the web. 

What's worse is that my parents went on vacation, thus putting a hold on the mail, which may or may not contain my USC notification  Looks like I'll just have to wait it out...whew.


----------



## lf47 (Mar 3, 2009)

> Originally posted by Carebear:
> haha. This is so great. I'm glad to not be the only one in a state of utter panic this week. I applied to the screenwriting program and my status has yet to change on the web.


I don't know if this helps in any way, but I learned that I was accepted to the Peter Stark Producing Program this afternoon and my status has *not* changed online. 

Good luck to everyone and hang in there


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks for saying that, lf47, I thought I was going to die of a heart attack about this whole online status BS.  You have revived my hopes!


----------



## lf47 (Mar 3, 2009)

> Originally posted by smell_the_glove:
> Thanks for saying that, lf47, I thought I was going to die of a heart attack about this whole online status BS.  You have revived my hopes!


You're welcome. This whole thing is so nerve-wracking, I feel like I just got off a roller-coaster ride that lasted 3 months. It's good to be on solid ground again


----------



## Astantax (Mar 3, 2009)

Well, you've got to admit...at least it ain't boring.


----------



## ilikealliteration (Mar 3, 2009)

My acceptance letter came in a small envelope, but arrived the same day as a larger acceptance packet that the smaller letter said I'd be getting soon. And it was sent to my current, not permanent address.

And Jay, I'm like you. Somehow I scored higher on the math than verbal on the GRE, but the verbal is seriously difficult.

And yeah, definitely no secret that I know of to getting accepted. I'm on the waitlist at UT right now, and accepted at USC. Still waiting to hear back from a few other schools...


----------



## SimAlex (Mar 3, 2009)

i've been waitlisted @ USC.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 3, 2009)

SimAlex, you apply to the MFA in Screenwriting to USC? When did you find out you've been waitlisted? And did you get a waitlist number?


----------



## SimAlex (Mar 4, 2009)

> SimAlex, you apply to the MFA in Screenwriting to USC? When did you find out you've been waitlisted? And did you get a waitlist number?



found out yesterday night (was out of town.) yes, screenwriting. as far as a waitlist number, i'm not entirely sure what you mean, but if you're asking whether they told me i was ranked this way or that way, then no, i didn't get any indication of what that was.


----------



## Suzako (Mar 4, 2009)

They mail to the "current address" not the permanent one?  Arg.  I don't live there anymore.  Guess I'm going to have to make an awkward call to correct my address . . . blah.


----------



## Sonia (Mar 4, 2009)

Congratulations & good luck, SimAlex!

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think there was a place on the application to say when your 'current address' is no longer valid. I put March 15, since my lease ends in April, so I'm guessing anything they mail in mid-March or later will go to my permanent address.


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 4, 2009)

Congrats SimAlex!

What does your status say on the online application?


----------



## Suzako (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah, my move was last minute, so I couldn't put that on the application.  $600 rent hike.  I am not Really thinking that a magical acceptance letter is floating around in the mail for me, but it can't hurt to make sure they know it.


----------



## Sonia (Mar 4, 2009)

Look, Kiernan, we're all awake/at our jobs and this thread is buzzing again.


----------



## xavier039 (Mar 4, 2009)

I read this thread more at work then anything else I do.  Oh all the hard work I do at it.  Congratulations to those still receiving their letters.  Bring on the MFA Production ones!


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah...
Bring on the MFA production.

I heard about one or two that were accepted and not accepted.

Do they left the MFA Production for last?

Looks like ALMOST everybody is more excited about USC... I know all that stuff about " there is no better one", "one is like this, the other is like that". 
But seriously... Which one would you choose in case were accepted on both?


----------



## xavier039 (Mar 4, 2009)

People were accepted to the Stark Program but nobody has heard back from the MFA Production program.  If I get accepted I am taking it hands down.  This is my first choice and really the only one I care to go to.


----------



## redic (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey Sonia. Did you get your Jamba juice? That is funny. I don't know why I said Jamba juice. I guess you really have to be in a relaxed state of mind to slurp some tasty fruit slush from a styrofoam cup.

So where do you guys work? Do your bosses know you're leaving in a couple months. Wink. Wink. Nod. Nod.


----------



## Sonia (Mar 4, 2009)

Haha, thanks for checking up on me.  No Jamba Juice yet. I think it'll be a good consolation prize once the rejection letters roll in... I mean if they roll in. _If._

I'm the junior designer at a 6-person web design studio. My boss wrote a very thoughtful recommendation letter for me, and it'll sort of break my heart to tell him if I don't get in. He knows I'm leaving my job in the summer (whether it's for school or just for a change). But I don't think he and my co-workers have any idea how distracted I've been the last 3 weeks. That's between me and you lovely people.


----------



## redic (Mar 4, 2009)

That is so cool you get to share your experience with your co-workers and boss. I haven't been able to tell my bossess yet. They're really cool but they have a lot of expectations for me. I'm living a lie!! It's all a lie!!! Hey! I design websites too! Hey so once we get in we should all get a Jamba juice at the same time. Or even if we don't get in. Haha


----------



## Mags8934 (Mar 4, 2009)

Ahh... so what is this Jamba Juice you speak of??   I checked the website and they haven't "juiced" anywhere in my state - yet. 

You are really lucky to be able to have the people you work with be there to support you. I'm a technical writer for an agriculture company and none of my co-workers have any idea I'm hopefully leaving in a few months. I think they'd support me, but I don't want to shoot myself in the foot, just in case this waitlist thing doesn't work out.


----------



## xavier039 (Mar 4, 2009)

I design websites too!  I do them for some of the grad programs at Ohio State.  My boss knows I am going to grad school but for some reason he believes it is here.  It'll be funny when I tell him I'm leaving.


----------



## xavier039 (Mar 4, 2009)

Also there is no Jamba Juice in Ohio so I can't get one either.


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 4, 2009)

Haha. 

...

We seem to be a very web design heavy group of applicants.

Because I do that too.


----------



## redic (Mar 4, 2009)

Sorry to hear you do not have jamba juice. Very very sad. It's ok though. Once we get our letters, we'll set a day, If you don't have a jamba juice just grab a bunch of fruits, mash them up and throw in some pop rocks and call it a "boost". That we can celebrate and mourn together. 

Oh and when we're at USC well start a web design company to earn some extra spending money. Wu-wut?!


----------



## Sonia (Mar 4, 2009)

Eek. You guys are right””I am lucky to work where I do.

It's nice to know I'm not the only one here who's supposed to think in pixels all day. The website I'm working on right now is making me sick of the color purple.

I'm totally on board for synchronized Jamba Juice/generic smoothie time when this is all over. Smoothies are appropriate no matter how things turn out for us, because any outcome will be 'smooth' sailing compared to this, right? Ha... ha.


----------



## Sonia (Mar 4, 2009)

Pop Rock boost? I love it!


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks SimAlex.  (To MFA in Screenwriting applicants)....As for other people...did your online USC status change once you received the information via mail?  For the past 10-15 days or so my application has forwarded to committee and awaiting admissions decision.  Does anyone know how long their status stayed like this? I'm just wondering if I should be more checking online or my mailbox. 

And glad to know everyone else is uber-obsessed about hearing back, too.  And you're right it is more nerve-racking than the applications.  I kind of wish it was December 1 again (can't believe i just said that).


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 4, 2009)

Hello everybody!  Another day of hell for most of us, I presume?


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yes, smell_the_glove..lol.  Bring on the hell.  Have you heard back anything for your MFA in Screenwriting app?


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 4, 2009)

Here's a more elaborate idea:

An internet smoothie cafe! HA!

We could call it...uh...

The Film Smoothies Alliance!


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 4, 2009)

There's actually a Jamba Juice in one of our food courts, the closest one to the SCA building, actually.

Today, though, I'm angry that I packed breakfast and lunch because the new Coffee Bean opens today.

I like beverages and pastries, what can I say?

Looking forward to meeting all of you guys in less than six months!


----------



## SimAlex (Mar 4, 2009)

> The Film Smoothies Alliance!



What about Smooth-e? I was trying to do e-Smooth, but that doesn't work.


----------



## ganz (Mar 4, 2009)

hey friends,

so there seems to be a couple of unanswered questions floating around this thread.  i'll weigh in and give my input on them.  bear in mind things are a little different this year than in previous years, so take it for what it's worth.

1.  online status - not the best way to find out about your admission/rejection.  they are intentionally vague, and not to be trusted for accurate information.  at least that was my experience with them last year.  i got so tired of checking the status, noting a slight change in wording, and then shivering for hours while pondering its meaning.  i think mine said "forwarded for review" up to the point where i got my acceptance letter.

2.  notification timelines.  screenwriting and stark seem to always let their applicants know way earlier than production does.  i think last year there was a month difference between the production and the other SCA departments.  jayimess can verify.  all i know is that production means applying first and finding out last.

enjoy your jamba juices all.  best of luck to all of you,

ganz

ps - redic, i caught that talbot comment you made a few days ago.  so you are interested in filmmaking and your wife in vocational ministry?  you're going to have a very interesting family.  =)


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 4, 2009)

Who has received a YES acceptance letter to the MFA in Screenwriting degree program for USC?  And what was your undergrad major in?  Since that seems to be a predominate factor.   They want to build a unique group of writers....so if you've majored in what I did, than I'll feel less hope about me getting a "yes, you're accepted" letter.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 4, 2009)

I haven't heard anything yet and my online status hasn't changed from the forwarded to the department thing.  Believe me, I keep checking.  I would like to know though, as someone else wrote, whether everyone's online statuses changed when or right before they received a decision of any kind.  I just want to know so I don't burn off too many calories checking my mailbox every hour.  Someone said that it didn't change when they received their acceptance letter but I believe they were a production applicant.  I dunno.  I really need to do something productive today.  Lor' help me!


----------



## ganz (Mar 4, 2009)

jayimess,

that coffee bean is finally opening?!?  my life just significantly improved.  i'm going to be smuggling illegal coffees everywhere now.  

ganz


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah smell_the_glove, I'd like to know that, too.  How old are you?  And what did you get your undergraduate degree in?


----------



## Filipe (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi guys,

I was limiting myself to check this forum at home, but I'm each day more obsessed so my refresh button at work is the one a use the most right now.

It's funny you were talking about your situation at work. I also told my boss I'm leaving (even if I'm not accepted) and my colleagues are always asking about the results.

I'm sure (or am I?) they'll be disapointed if I do not get in, especially the one who wrote my rec. letter.

Best of luck to everyone!
Filipe


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm 22 and am about to receive my BA in Literature with a minor in Writing.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 4, 2009)

Filipe, are you a girl or a boy? LOL  (wink wink)

Just kidding...glad to see you on here.  Still haven't heard anything have you buddy? 

AND smell_the_glove....I'm 26, got a BA in Journalism and about to get my MA in Theology and the Arts.  Hopefully it's more of a strange, weird angle and that will get points with them.  But who knows.  They could be like, "What the hell is this guy thinking????" LOL


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh my.  You must be in a whole lotta debt.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 4, 2009)

About $33,000 in debt. lol.  Not terrible.  And I don't come from a rich family, either....I've just been lucky.  Someone from my church came to me and said they would pay for my grad school (my MA) and for film school because he believed in me.  Sometimes what you never expect happens.  At least, that's what I've learned.  And that's not normal.  So yeah, the debt would be piling it up if it weren't for that.


----------



## barbsteele (Mar 4, 2009)

You guys are making me feel popular, filling up my inbox with your worries 

Just wanted to say congrats to the Starkies and Screenwriters who have heard, and good luck production peeps. That letter will come, one way or another! And enjoy making friends on here in the meanwhile. When you get in, you'll have all of your new classmates agog when you tell them you met online months before!

-Barb


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 4, 2009)

Everyone's so damn nice on these boards, it's crazy.  Usually everyone's all pissy and hateful.  I usually get kicked off by the moderators.  But not here!  Hip hip Hooray!


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 4, 2009)

I just got an email from loyola marymount asking me to apply.  They have a screenwriting program.  Is it any good?  I just wanna know.  I never heard of them before, at least their screenwriting program, anyway.

Oh, and the spell check on these boards say that "screenwriting" is spelled wrong.  How ironic.


----------



## Sonia (Mar 4, 2009)

I haven't heard anything yet (don't want to throw off your 'accepted people' stats), but I'm 23 and majored in English, with a focus on creative writing. How unexpected, then, that I'd apply for screenwriting.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 4, 2009)

Damn it, you took my shtick!  It's a battle to the death!


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 4, 2009)

OH, and I'm not accepted.  Not rejected yet either!  Hopefully...


----------



## Sonia (Mar 4, 2009)

We get to share the predictability prize!


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 4, 2009)

Is it just me or am I writing way too often?


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 4, 2009)

Haha.  I know.  And here I thought that getting a degree having to do with writing would help me get into screenwriting.  Wonders never cease.  I would have been better off majoring in environmental engineering.


----------



## timkido (Mar 4, 2009)

"hey. hey. get back to work."
- <enter boss name>

I limited myself to two* refreshes a day.  
wow. alot of people net jobs. i produce at interactive ad agency in ny.

ahhhh...this wait is killing me. for the production people...if you get in are you going to buy a camera? 


*Deviation by +/- 4.


----------



## xavier039 (Mar 4, 2009)

I currently have a Canon HV20 and my girlfriend just bought the Canon XH-A1.  So I think I am set if I need to use my own equipment.  However, if I didn't have either choice I doubt I would buy anything too high-tech.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 4, 2009)

SmellTheGlove, I applied to Loyola also.  I thought the application deadline was Feb. 15th though?  Isn't it?  It's actually (depending on who you talk to) rated number 3 or 4 in MFA in Screenwriting programs.  I visited there a month ago, met with the Screenwriting chair and was impressed with the school/program and the practical nature of it.  It's actually up and coming to be one of the better MFA in Screenwriting schools, seeing how lots of their students are receiving all these festival awards.  I heard about it (ironically) from a USC film grad.  Apparently, his year, all the awards went to LOYOLA students and not USC students.   So yeah, if you can still apply and maybe go in Fall of 2009, do it.  It's not a difficult application process.  Out of USC, UCLA it is more like UCLA.  

Hope that helps.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 4, 2009)

Also, the Loyola campus is very nice and big, and it's about 2-3 miles from the Los Angeles Airport (LAX).  So the location (for my money) has a leg up on other schools not in this area.  Because let's face it, even if you go to Boston U or Texas or Florida for your MFA in Screenwriting, you're going to end up working here in LA and need to get contacts here.  This is why for me it's important I go to a school in LA for my MFA in Screenwriting, but that's me. 

And the reason everyone is so nice here, is b/c we're creative, torn, anxious, artists...constantly affirming the other 'tortured artists' we see b/c in truth, this is us.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 4, 2009)

Hmmm...maybe I will.  Thanks for the info.  And may we always be this painfully tortured.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 4, 2009)

"woe is me, nobody understands me".

long live the torture from within.  this is not acceptance letters to grad school; this is acceptance / affirmation / approval of our creative selves. lol


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 4, 2009)

Just for the hell of it, what is everyone's favorite film?  I'm bored.  Mine is Harold and Maude.


----------



## solojones (Mar 4, 2009)

I had a phone interview last week... when do you guys think production people will start hearing back?


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 4, 2009)

Magnolia.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh, I love Magnolia too.


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 4, 2009)

For the earlier age/major stat:

I'm 24 (25 in May), and went to school for...uh...everything.

I have a degree in Advertising Art Direction, but studied performance, architecture, fine art, writing, and, drum roll please, I started out in college as a star biology student. Booya.


----------



## Sonia (Mar 4, 2009)

Lost in Translation. Uh-oh, is that predictable, too?


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 4, 2009)

Favorite film:

Royal Tennenbaums


or Fight Club...


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 4, 2009)

Ugh, so predictable. Lost In Translation???? lol 

I'm kidding.  I loved that movie.  I don't care what snobby film school friends of mine say, it's a great movie.  But I like Sophia Coppola.


----------



## Astantax (Mar 4, 2009)

The person from the SCA I spoke to said "a few weeks"...that was back on the 19th of February.

I am trying extremely hard not to think about my phone interview, because the instant I do, I begin to second-guess myself.  Should I have said this?  Should I have asked that?  How exactly did I come across?  etc.

Way to keep us all on the edge of our seats, USC!


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 4, 2009)

Someone should pick something really stupid like Kindergarten Cop.  In fact, that's what I'm going with.  I'm going to tell them that.  Give 'em a call and say, "I just wanted to add that my favorite movie is no longer Harold and Maude, it is Kindergarten Cop.  Am I accepted now?"


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 4, 2009)

The Royal Tennenbaums is number 6 on my all time favorite movie list.  I hope you all get in.  You have great movie taste. lol (according to me, which isn't saying much sorry)


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 4, 2009)

LOL, yes smell the glove, on that you're accepted. Go you and Arnold!


----------



## Mags8934 (Mar 4, 2009)

Ok, I know you asked for stats from the people with a "yes" response, but since I'm trying to stay positively convinced my waitlist stat will become a yes, I thought I'd give you a bit of my background. I'm 28 and my bachelor's is in animal ecology. However, I have a master of arts in English with an emphsis in creative writing so... not too big of a stretch for me. Oh, and I'm up to my eyeballs in debt, so... I figure that'll be another bridge to cross if/when I get in. 

Stay positive!!


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 4, 2009)

Hahah...you have a numbered list?  And you can refer to it casually, like when you're talking about Kindergarten Cop, you can say, "Yes, number 14, a fine film..."


----------



## solojones (Mar 4, 2009)

My favourite film is Psycho.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 4, 2009)

So Mags, you're waitlisted?  When did you find that out?

Also, Smell_the_glove.....yes, i have a numbered list. I am applying for a graduate school degree in film.  How much geekier can I get?  

I can't wait til' you get to USC and you don't have a top 20 of all time list.  Prepare to be laughed at.

And yes, "Kindergarten Cop" was a fine film, indeed. lol


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh, I have a list, I just can't remember it off the top of my head like you can.  Maybe it's the drugs.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 4, 2009)

Also, Mags.....I'm in your boat a little bit (although I've yet to hear back from USC at all).  I will have my MA in a few months, but it is in Theology (so different than yours).  But I'm wondering if already having an MA is hurting my chances.  What do you think?


----------



## Filipe (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey Neville,

nothing yet either. I heard from AFI, though, got an interview! =) BTW, why didn't you apply there? Any specific reasons?

About Loyola, I had a teacher from UCLA Extension who went there and he said nothing but good things about it. And he was an incredible teacher too. I'd have applied there if I'd learned about it in time.

Oh, and I also love The Royal Tennenbaums!

Cheers,
Filipe

(btw, I thought Jayimess was a boy when I first read this forum... go figure! hahaha sorry, jayimess!)


----------



## Mags8934 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey Neville, 

I got a letter in the mail on Monday. Standard-sized envelope, two sheets of paper. But, they aren't forthcoming about where one's placement is on the waitlist or even how many people they waitlisted, so... I feel like I'm kinda back at square one. Time to just sit and wait, again.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 4, 2009)

Cheesyyy


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 4, 2009)

Got it, Mags.  So they don't tell you when you'll find out for sure?  You just have to wait for other people to say "no?"  Strange. 

I have a friend at my grad school now who sits on committee and he told me they should make all the decisions at once.  When I told him that wasn't the case, he was confused: "So they're just toying with you?" 

"Yeah, probably that's the case," I replied. lol


----------



## Mags8934 (Mar 4, 2009)

I can't imagine how already having an M.A. could hurt your chances, especally in something like Theology. It could really bring an interesting angle to your stories. My only concern with having an advanced degree is when I'm applying for scholarships and such. I don't know if it's a factor or not though.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 4, 2009)

USC hurts everyone's feelings!


----------



## Mags8934 (Mar 4, 2009)

The letter said that everyone offered admission had until April 15th to decide. So, I'm assuming that some people will immediately accept/decline while others will wait until the last minute to commit. I figure the waitlisters probably won't find out until after that.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Mar 4, 2009)

Okay, even though I'm rejected, my fav film is Garden State though Tennenbaums and Lost in Translation are up there!!

I'm sad I won't get to meet you guys!!!  Hopefully next year!

And I'm from PA but I LOVE Jamba Juice.  I get one whenever I'm in New York or LA!!


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 4, 2009)

Jay or Ganz, any idea the average number of applicants for screenwriting (and how many spots)? I'm having a space out moment


----------



## Filipe (Mar 4, 2009)

The site says 35 are accepted. I believe the applicants are around 350. So 10% acceptance rate.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 4, 2009)

That's more than I thought--I thought it was 32.


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 4, 2009)

Can someone post the URL of where it says that on SC's website? Pleeeeeeeeease?


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 4, 2009)

http://cinema.usc.edu/programs...ate-requirements.htm


----------



## Filipe (Mar 4, 2009)

Here:
http://cinema.usc.edu/programs...ate-requirements.htm

And you're right, smell, it's 32, not 35!


----------



## Filipe (Mar 4, 2009)

Ops! Didn't refresh fast enough! =)


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 4, 2009)

Filipe, I don't know why I didn't apply to AFI, but for whatever reason I didn't.  Should've done so.  Oh well.  Maybe next year if this year fails. 

Also, PSUFILMGIRL, i'm sorry to hear you were rejected.  When did you find out from USC?  Also, how old are you?  Still in college?  Or been out for awhile?  And what was your undergrad major in? 

Sorry for the overload of questions.  32 out of 350 is not pretty, either.  That worries me.


----------



## redic (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Ganz. Yea definitely an interesting journey our family is on. It's been difficult, rewarding, exciting and hard work. Best thing, still more to come. 

Neville, that is amazing someone would do that for you. Dude, I believe in you too!! I've had some incredible things like that happen to us too. Someone we just met a month ago is giving us 20k to help us out, among other crazy things. What school will you get your MA from? IEEE you're in Pasadena. I can't wait to check out Mosaic when I get out there.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 4, 2009)

redic,  wow....small world.  Went to MOSAIC for a year a few years back and was involved in small groups there.  Interesting place.  I am getting my MA in Theology and the Arts from Fuller in Pasadena.  I'm thinking my Pasadena permanent resident is gonna hurt me now.  I should've said my permanent home was Michigan.  Oh well. 

Where you from Redic?  And did you get accepted yet? Or hear anything?


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow, that was like four pages of new posts since this morning, let's see if I get it all.

Ganz!  They are definitely open.  They were training when I got here at 830, all staff folk running through ordering stuff.  Ops told me they would be open this afternoon, but I don't get out of my 108 prison until 1.

My year, 2007, we all seemed to find out around the same time, I thought, but it's apparently blurring with time?  All the same, I didn't get a letter until April 7th for waitlist, so my experience is now obsolete.

All the same:  My USC timeline in 2007, not the exact dates:

Waitlist letter from Writing Division:  April 7th.  Standard envelope, thin.  No mention of where I was ranked.  Said that waitlist offers would be by phone on May 1st, with 24 hours to decide.

Acceptance from USC:  May 10.  Big shiny envelope with glossy card stock brochure.

Acceptance from Writing Division:  May 12.  Standard envelope, thick.

Neither acceptances made mention of the waitlist, i.e. "Congrats, you're no longer plan B because plan A has failed, doesn't that make you want to come here now, fight on, etc."  Nope, it's just normal acceptance packets.  I could show them to anyone and lie and said I never was waitlisted.  (I would never!)

The promised phone call from the Writing Division came two or three days after the second acceptance, and they gave me no deadline to accept.  I took about a week to retract my original commitment, then I've been seeing red and gold ever since.

It's so funny that you guys assign gender to ambiguous handles.  I don't think I did that! 

FYI, for the stat hounds, I am definitely a female.  From Ohio.  27 at admission, 28 at start of program.  Journalism and marketing majors, art and film on the side.  I pretty much applied on a whim, when I reflect on it...I was prepping for the GMAT when a mentor said, "Hey, this first act could get you into film school."  "Duh, okay, if you say so."   And then I spent the year prepping for the GRE and rewriting my app stuff again and again and again, and made a few films.  This was always a dream out of reach for me, until one day, it wasn't.

I am almost out of Stafford loan money, and I don't really do church anymore, but let me tell you, no Catholic would've put me through school anyway.

I have no "favorite" films.  I have never been ostracized for saying so.  Though, if pressed, I'd say my genre are non-traditional formats...Irreversible, One Day in Europe, Oldboy, Go, Magnolia.  Parallel narratives and play with time are my favorites!

uhhh, what else, what else.


Oh, I don't remember the number, I think they get 400 apps, the acceptance rate is less than 10%, fancy schmancy whatever makes you happy.

 I know they shoot for classes of 32, but we only had 31 and last year had 36.  They adapt based on the applicant pool.


----------



## Filipe (Mar 4, 2009)

Don't worry Neville, I'm sure you won't need to reaply next year. =)

And if you have to be among the 32, you'll be there. Try not to think about the 350. No use in doing that now...

(Easier said than done, right?)


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yes, easier said than done.  Especially when I could be one of the other 320 that don't get in. lol  Negative thinking will get me nowhere I know.  What's done is done now. 

Jayimess, what was your GRE scores?  I'm worried cause mine were just under 1100 but my writing was 6.0.  Hopefully that will be good for them.


----------



## Filipe (Mar 4, 2009)

Jayimess,

please don't hold my inability to determine genders from nicknames against me! =) But now I know you're "definitely a woman". lol

I envy you for having one year for the whole stress of preparing for the applications. I knew I was going to apply on Nov 10th, the deadline being Dec 1st (or 10th) in which interval I had to take the GRE, the TOEFL and make all the essays and stuff.

On the positive side, the craziness lasted only 20 days. The suffering from the wait, however, seems endless!!!


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 4, 2009)

Amen, brotha (or sista)!


----------



## redic (Mar 4, 2009)

Craziness Neville! I'm originally from San Francisco. But moved to ARizona 6 months ago. This is my third time applying and a year long process. For those of you that get in the first time. You guys got some skeelz! I figure if you just stop after the first try you don't want it bad enough. Besides my friend applied twice before getting in. Wound up winning the hieny contest. And his friend applied 4 times! The whole process has been tremendous. I've learned about facing fears and rejection. Learned about reevaluating yourself and digging deep and going further than you thought you could before.

Haven't heard back yet. I applied for production so I'll have to wait a little longer.       

Oldboi is awesome!


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 4, 2009)

I got almost 1300, 1290 or 1280, don't recall exactly, and a 5 or 5.5, can't remember.

I do recall that I got higher on my math than verbal.

Also, I spent all that time on my stuff just to throw it out on December 9th, write all new stuff, and convince a postal worker to commit postmark fraud when my printer ran out of ink and I had to drive over an hour round trip to the 24 hour FedEx Kinkos.

So, basically I spent 12 months stressed out only to chuck it all in a frantic 48 hour writing fest!!

Being waitlisted, I always wonder if my last minute materials made the difference...as in, would I have gotten in straight up with my original submissions, or would I have been rejected completely?

I'll never know.  And there's no use lamentiing it...

It doesn't bother me that anyone thinks I'm male or female, it doesn't matter at all!


----------



## Filipe (Mar 4, 2009)

That would be brotha. lol. You?


----------



## Filipe (Mar 4, 2009)

"_"Also, I spent all that time on my stuff just to throw it out on December 9th, write all new stuff, and convince a postal worker to commit postmark fraud when my printer ran out of ink and I had to drive over an hour round trip to the 24 hour FedEx Kinkos."_

This could be in your "most emotional moment" essay. LOL!


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm all woman.  Grrrr...haha


----------



## Filipe (Mar 4, 2009)

Really? I was going for male...

Oh, I'm hopeless... =)


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah, I figured.  Maybe cause I don't have a name like PetuniaButtercupFairyLollipop.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 4, 2009)

As long as you're pretty good in person, I think you'll be fine, Filipe!

I can't wait to meet all you new Trojans...


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 4, 2009)

> Originally posted by smell_the_glove:
> Yeah, I figured.  Maybe cause I don't have a name like PetuniaButtercupFairyLollipop.



lol.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 4, 2009)

that was funny, smelltheglove.


----------



## Filipe (Mar 4, 2009)

I had two terms of online classes with a guy named Rami. All the way thinking he was a girl...

I really need to start meeting people in person now!

Hope to meet you soon, Jayimess. =) And everyone of the forum, obviously.


----------



## SimAlex (Mar 4, 2009)

> I can't wait to meet all you new Trojans...



i had a chance to see the new George Lucas building whilst i was in town. (yes, i used the word whilst. so shoot me, i'm feeling shakespearean.)

it's ridiculously, over-the-toppily amazing. i felt like an Ancient Greek walking into the Oracle at Delphi or something.


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 4, 2009)

It's good to know that someone else did it last minute, and got in!


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 4, 2009)

We should have a big forum party


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 4, 2009)

Does anybody else keep going back to your application, re-reading it and thinking:

"This could've been better!"  : /


----------



## Filipe (Mar 4, 2009)

No, I guess it's just you... LOL.

Don't even get me started on typos!


----------



## Sonia (Mar 4, 2009)

I think about it all day, Neville.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 4, 2009)

As you typed that, Neville, I was reading my most emotional moment essay and thinking, God, this is way too depressing.


----------



## Filipe (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey Petuniabuttercup,

I'm sure this essay is much more about they way you're able to convey emotions rather than what's really on it.

I believe they're looking mostly for your ability to tell stories. Of course, this is just my view from the very limited knowledge I have on application processes.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 4, 2009)

I know, but I'd be surprised if they didn't shoot themselves immediately after reading it.  Well, maybe I'm overdramatizing.  Just a smidge.


----------



## Filipe (Mar 4, 2009)

If they go as far as to killing themselves from something you wrote, I'm definitely sure you'd be accepted! =)


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 4, 2009)

Haha...well, then let's hope there will be one faculty member dead for each prospective screenwriting applicant at USC!


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 4, 2009)

At least the prospective students on this board!


----------



## veru (Mar 4, 2009)

> Originally posted by smell_the_glove:
> Haha...well, then let's hope there will be one faculty member dead for each prospective screenwriting applicant at USC!



hahaha


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm guessing everyone went with more acidic / sad / unhappy / downtrodden emotions their essays?


----------



## Filipe (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah Kiernan, I was think the same thing.

I'd guess those essays tend to drive to the negative side.

My first attempt was to write about an incredibly happy moment, but, honetly, it was to hard! So I went with a good old traumatic experience. =)


----------



## SimAlex (Mar 4, 2009)

> My first attempt was to write about an incredibly happy moment, but, honetly, it was to hard! So I went with a good old traumatic experience. =)



this reminds me of an old journalism cliche ... news is good, usually it's bad.


----------



## Sonia (Mar 4, 2009)

I probably chose the worst topic ever””a relationship. Not a relationship 'event' like a breakup or anything, but still.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 4, 2009)

Remember, people, we're tortured artists!  We don't remember happier days, cause we ain't never had 'em!


----------



## Carebear (Mar 4, 2009)

nice, smell! I actually wrote about a moment that was meant to be traumatic, and it was, but then I went in the direction that it was actually one of the best things that had happened to me, blah blah blah...


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 4, 2009)

I really enjoyed the emo challenge.  I did several passes at it, and everything I didn't use became another project.

I thought it was really interesting to go deeper and deeper.  My mentor read every one, and kept pushing me to re-create the experience grow more visceral.

I think I finally got there, and it really hurt.  Mine revolved around several emotions at once (most emotion(s), lol).  Without too much info, basically annoyance, confusion, anger, pain, and terror.

And it all ended with vomiting.  Can't go wrong with vomiting.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 4, 2009)

Mine ended with crying in a bathroom.  But that's how everything always ends for me.


----------



## SimAlex (Mar 4, 2009)

i wrote about lonliness, isolation, depression. it was definitely rough.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 4, 2009)

Did you guys know that John Carpenter went to USC?


----------



## Filipe (Mar 4, 2009)

Mine had Russian Roulette and lots of crying. But it all ended in laughter somehow...


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 4, 2009)

I did a fight before a breakup...I haven't reread it yet. It left me feeling dark.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 4, 2009)

This topic is on fire. 300+ replies? Crazy. 

I'm glad everyone is enjoying the site.


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks Chris. It's a hit!


----------



## forgold (Mar 4, 2009)

And may I just add...I LOVE the activity on this thread today! 

How kind to give an Obsessive Refresher something to refresh for. I've gotten a lovely gift of new posts EVERY TIME I've succumbed to that temptress of a green arrow. It's made my day. Made it go by faster, that's for sure. 

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 4, 2009)

I thought that question might provoke a discussion.  Now, I'm a little worried.  I thought everyone would do a depressing, cry-fest for an emotional moment essay so I went for a different angle: ecstasy/near-death experience emotional.  Because what's more than almost dying, right?  It turned out to be the most comical piece of my entire application.  AFter having a friend read it, he laughed and said, "When I think of emotional moment essay i think of tears....so I don't know if they'll like this." 

Then I went and cried.  Maybe I can write next year, an emotional moment essay about how someone said my emotional moment essay, sucked.  That would be oh-so-interesting, wouldn't it?  lol


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey, I have a great idea!!!!  Will one of the three people who already got their YES, YOU'RE ACCEPTED letters, kindly post their emotional moment essay?  LOL That way we'll know one angle they may be looking for. 

Thank you.  Look forward to getting all intimate and private with you wonderful accepted people, even though you don't know us.  So come on, shaarrrree.  Cross that intimacy boundary.  There are a pack of anxious wolves ready to critique their own after reading yours.  haha.


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 4, 2009)

(chanting)
Do it, do it, do it, do it!
---
I pledge to do it too if I get in.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 4, 2009)

As do I.   

I'm with kiernanbyrne on the chanting!  Two voices strong! lol


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 4, 2009)

P.S. If you feel like your nerves are so erratic right now, they're actually operating outside of your body, listen to Elizabeth Gilbert talk for 20 minutes.  Relax, you're in good company as a creative / tormented person.  Enjoy! 

http://www.ted.com/index.php/t...lbert_on_genius.html

(This is from the TED conference this year, about a month ago)


----------



## Mags8934 (Mar 4, 2009)

I know this is going to seem a bit off-topic, but I could really use some advice. As previously mentioned, I was waitlisted at USC for screenwriting. Well, I just got off the phone with the graduate director of the MFA screenwriting program at UNLV (University of Nevada - Las Vegas). I was accepted and they're trying to find funding for me. Has anyone heard anything about this program or any suggestions? Do I give up a sure thing for the possibility of a USC acceptance (most likely without any funding?) Help?!?


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 4, 2009)

I can't speak to the quality of UNLV's program. I guess the questions I always ask myself are:

Is it the right fit for me?
Will I regret it?
Will I like where I live?

and most importantly:

Is the program going to get me where I want to go both personally and professionally?

Hope that helps.

-K


----------



## ilikealliteration (Mar 4, 2009)

I can't remember who asked, but I was accepted to the Screenwriting MFA, and my undergrad was an English degree at Ohio State.


----------



## Filipe (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey Neville,

in your defense, I really don't think the emotional moment has to be a negative thing. On the contrary, I think yours might stand out precisely for your ability to make it funny.

That said, I'd love to read those essays, so I second your request! =)


----------



## redic (Mar 4, 2009)

goodness gracious my iphone battery died. 

First, Chris, thank you for this site. This is the only place where you can get any kind of inside information on the application process at USC at least. And you don't feel like you're all alone in the dark. Does this qualify as group therapy?


----------



## Filipe (Mar 4, 2009)

Definitely.

It also qualifies as a masoquist group.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 4, 2009)

I held out for USC as long as I could, then accepted to another school.

But.

A big but.

When I got bumped, I took them up on it.

I was surprised that I did so...I felt genuinely excited and happy and honored to be attending the first program, UCLA, and I was really mad at USC for not taking me outright.

Here's the thing, Mags.  If you're not absolutely certain this is where you belong, (meaning UNLV), then don't commit.  It's important that you not feel like you're missing out on anything or just going to the only place you can.

When I was applying, I started out with over a doen programs, but when it came down to it, I decided that if I was gonna go to film school, I was gonna f**kin go to film school...so I didn't apply anywhere I wouldn't be ecstatic about.

Don't go anywhere you're not ecstatic about...but you must be at least a little bit excited by UNLV, right?  Otherwise you wouldn't have applied...

But USC was always first to me...for various reasons I don't need to go into here...so I had to take em up on it.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 4, 2009)

the above was for Mags...sorry, you all are typing mighty fast.


----------



## Filipe (Mar 4, 2009)

Guys,

what's the link you've been going to check your app. status? I had one here that seems to have disappeared!

Help?


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 4, 2009)

https://app.applyyourself.com/?id=usc-grad


----------



## Filipe (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks smell.

Now I have one more website to use my refresh button.


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 4, 2009)

Uhg. Still nothing in the mail! 

I wish we knew whether all the acceptance and waitlist letters had all gone out.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 4, 2009)

I know.  I didn't get anything either today.


----------



## forgold (Mar 4, 2009)

Do you really wanna know my emotional moment essay, Neville? 'Cause I'll tell you, if you still want to know:

A time I was really mean to my mom. 

Really. That was it. It was heartrending, though, I swear. I mean,  _I_ felt it...


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 4, 2009)

Post it forgold! Post it!


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 4, 2009)

Here here!


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 4, 2009)

Okay, apparently I'm really bored, because I just copy edited someone's website...Someone who I don't know and have no business relationship with and not as part of my job.

Seriously, no one is going to post their most emotional moment?

Oh, I have an idea:
Let's try writing a group scene! Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## Filipe (Mar 4, 2009)

I could post mine, however I don't know how it would help, since I haven't been rejected, accepeted or waitlisted yet.

BTW, can someone give me a reasonable explanation as to why aren't all letters mailed at the same time?

Make us going crazy is the most plausible alternative so far.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 4, 2009)

ForGold, so interesting that was yours.  That was my backup emotional moment essay (not the same as you, obviously, but....) and I went for the comic one instead.  Maybe I was too afraid to go there.  Only with me and my mom it was a moment where I've seen her get truly angry, truly (injustice-type) angry, and was brought to tears by it.  I should've written about it, but thought it was more of her moment.  But that's interesting.  

And I'll post mine if I get accepted all you other people out there, but then again, mine is not so vulnerable and transparent.  That transparency came out in other areas of my writing though.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 4, 2009)

I have no idea why they mail letters out at different times.  I think someone got a rejection letter for screenwriting already, so the idea that they're just sending out acceptances and waitlists   doesn't seem true.  But why would they send out the waitlists before they sent out all of the acceptance letters?


----------



## redic (Mar 4, 2009)

that is interesting the letters/responses have gone silent for today. The writing people should start stalking the mail man. It should be any day now and we'll get a swell of more letters.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 4, 2009)

But I'm in California, damn it!  I should have gotten mine already if they sent them all out at once.  It just doesn't make any sense why they would send them out at different times.  I'm so bitter!


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 4, 2009)

Are these 'acceptance letters' for the USC school or the USC film school?  Someone told me you get two acceptance letters.  One first, for the school in general...then a second one to the grad school you applied to (the film school).  The reason I ask is b/c a friend said he thought he got accepted to USC undergrad film school, and he was all happy.  But then 2-3 weeks letter he got the official acceptance letter from the film school.  He told me, "Everyone gets accepted (almost everyone) to the school in general unless you don't meet their requirements.  But only few get the second acceptance letter."  So could this be the case?  Forgold and others who've been accepted, was this acceptance letter from the School of Cinema, specifically welcoming you to the MFA in Screenwriting program?  If yes, did you get another acceptance letter from the school in general?  Or is this just an undergrad USC thing? 

P.S. My online status of my application is still in committee, awaiting an admission decision.  No mail today too.  I hate when there's no mail.  Hate it. (At least, for the past 2 weeks I've hated this) lol


----------



## SimAlex (Mar 4, 2009)

> Let's try writing a group scene! Anyone? Anyone?



Apologies in advance for the lack of formatting. 

INT. OFFICE - DAY

JOHN Q. STUDENT, 23, is sitting in front of a beautiful Apple 30" cinema display ... typing up TPS reprorts. The mouse cursor difts over to the Firefox icon ... and up to the refresh button ...

John closes his eyes. Takes a deep breath.

V.O.
OK, it's not the end of the world if USC thinks I'm too stupid to ever be a professional scribe. I'll live. I will! I can live through this.

John's index finger floats around the right-click button on the mouse.

V.O.
You know what? I'll wait. I'm going to get up. Get a drink of water. Stretch out.

John depresses the right-click button, triggering the refresh ... as the page loads, slowly, tortuously, one icon at a time ...

V.O.
Seriously, if I don't get in, my life is so over.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh John.  I am you.  You are me.  Let's get together and live our 'over' lifes, together, k?  lol


----------



## SimAlex (Mar 4, 2009)

> Oh John. I am you. You are me. Let's get together and live our 'over' lifes, together, k? Smile lol



as you can tell, i really believe in "personal" filmmaking.


----------



## ilikealliteration (Mar 4, 2009)

Neville,

I think the undergrad program is structured differently, in that some students who don't get accepted outright into the BFA, but get accepted into the school, take GECs until they get accepted into the film BFA. 

For the MFA in Screenwriting, your admission has to be into both the Graduate School (who sees your test scores and grades and whatnot) and the MFA (in the SCA who read your writing).

My acceptance letter and larger acceptance packet came together, but the smaller letter said, "If you've not received the admission packet, you will by such and such date blah blah."


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 4, 2009)

ilikealliteration,

That helps a lot, then.  Thanks for clarifying.  You just got your letter this week right?  And did you apply early at all, or right before the deadline?  I wonder if they're looking at this chronologically.  I applied on Dec. 6th, so a few days before the deadline.  Do you remember when you applied?


----------



## ilikealliteration (Mar 4, 2009)

I think it was just a couple days before the deadline for me, I'm not sure when they got everything. I did have to fax a copy of my GRE scores though because they hadn't received them yet. But yeah it was just this week, the letters came on Monday.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 4, 2009)

Well, I'm so happy for you really.  That's fantastic.  You should be out celebrating now (or did you already do that)? Great work.  And maybe we'll meet again this Fall in person.  

Blessings to you. 
Neville


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 4, 2009)

P.S. Being from Columbus, OH (have some friends who live there) are you at all a fan of the band, OVER THE RHINE?  They are one of my favorite bands/musicians.  If you're not familiar with them, you should get familiar.  They're natives of Ohio and even had a double album a few years back entitled OHIO.  The title song "Ohio" is beautiful.


----------



## xavier039 (Mar 4, 2009)

Go Columbus!!

ilikealliteration, are you currently still at Ohio State?  Did you accepted to USC then?  I am waiting to hear back from them for the production program.  Small world.


----------



## timkido (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm from OSU too. 

Over the Rhine is a good band. they came from cincinnati (over-the-rhine is a ghetto area in cinci) i think. 

Speaking of TED, this one is about jj abrams...really good 

http://www.ted.com/index.php/t...ams_mystery_box.html


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 4, 2009)

I need some distance from the forum, here.  So I'm gonna get some rest.  You all should, too.  Tomorrow come mail time, there'll be plenty of time to obsess again. lol

Night all. Sleep well, rest well. 
Neville


----------



## jouster (Mar 4, 2009)

I've been following this forum for quite a while and can't help but keep refreshing.  I'm currently waiting on USC production and Stark. Got rejected from UCLA production. I keep looking at my application and thinking I could have done it better. I hope the thing about the accepting a diverse class is true because my background is unconventional

Me: A college senior.
Dual degree in Biomedical Engineering and Economics.
Internships in venture capital and US government(overseas)
GRE: 1400, 4.0 writing (that's gonna hurt)


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 4, 2009)

I got a 4.5 on my writing.  I haven't been accepted, so I don't know how that's supposed to make you feel better.  But I'm a screenwriting applicant so it sucks.  The GRE is stupid, and so is every other standardized test that makes me look dumb.


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 4, 2009)

I have my doubts they look at the analytical writing score at all. It's not mentioned on the site anywhere, and it's not really relevant to screenwriting. Production and Producing definitely, but not really screenwriting...


----------



## jouster (Mar 4, 2009)

yeah, i hated the analytical writing, i had to debate about a scientific statement and i used a lot of arguments that if the person grading it didn't know science too well they would have been lost... just more money for the monopoly that is the ETS


----------



## psufilmgirl (Mar 5, 2009)

I agree, the GRE is completely useless and made me feel like a friggin idiot and so stupid even though I know it was harder because I'm 27 and haven't had the math in like almost 10 years!!!!

Even though I didn't get in, here are my stats:

27, BA in film and video from Penn State, was an intern and a PA for Banyan Productions in Phila, shot a commercial with the guy who was the DP on Quincerana, and that was on TV.  I don't think I put that on my app though!!!

To make a long story short, I was in the hospital in October, so the whole application process felt rushed.  I'm going to take my time and apply to a few more places and make the best of this opportunity.....


----------



## Sonia (Mar 5, 2009)

My online status changed last night or this morning. Now:

"You will receive notification of your admission decision soon via postal mail. Please note that the Office of Admissions provides final decision notifications by letter only. We do not disclose admission decisions via e-mail, telephone, or any other means."

 

Last night I dreamt that the website (changed that to "website" from "online thing"””sheesh) told me I'd been waitlisted.

I hope we all get some good news!


----------



## Filipe (Mar 5, 2009)

Good for you, Sonia. =) 

Now it's time to camp next to your mailbox.

Mine is still the same...


----------



## Sonia (Mar 5, 2009)

You know, that status change is the first sign of life from any of the schools I applied to. If not for this forum, I'd have no idea whatsoever what was going on with the application process. Not to  mention zero sanity.

Thanks, guys.


----------



## xavier039 (Mar 5, 2009)

Good luck.


----------



## Sonia (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks, Tom. You too.

I applied for screenwriting, by the way. A few screenwriters on this thread received acceptances/waitlist notifications already, so who knows what this means. 

Even if it's a rejection letter, at least it'll give everyone else a clue about the timeline.


----------



## xavier039 (Mar 5, 2009)

That is true.  I'm just waiting on the production ones.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 5, 2009)

Damn it, my online status hasn't changed.  Oi!


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 5, 2009)

My haven't changed as well.
Just said that MY APPLICATION WAS SENT FOR THE COMMITTEE. But nothing else.

Bollocks!
Man, can we really believe on people that answer on the phone from USC?
I mean, you know how things are. SOMETIMES they want to stop people calling them. MAYBE...

I actually think that we will receive an answer soon. Even though it's negative, DO THEY SAY NORMALLY WHY WE WERE REFUSED?

This would be my main concern...


----------



## Sonia (Mar 5, 2009)

Zumbi, I remember reading that Stark applicants who are denied admission can call USC in May to find out more. I don't know about the other programs.


----------



## redic (Mar 5, 2009)

Good luck Sonia! Great news for you! Get ready!

Hey production people let's start a pool for what date your letter will be stamped. I put 5 bucks on march 17th.


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks, Sonia.

I'm not sleeping well since this thread have began.

I'm afraid to get rejected because my GRE went below 1000. Even though people said some get in USC and UCLA with rubbish scores, and WHEN THEY WANT YOU, THE GET YOU... I'm still concerned.

I want to apply to another one soon to get a better score, as you may noticed, I'm an international student. MAYBE I can have time to do it well. And MAYBE appeal if the result went bad. And maybe...

(so, he sobs, looks at the sides...)


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 5, 2009)

Sonia, 

I told myself I would not go onto USC's web site 13 times today to check if my status changed.  I said, "No, Neville, you have to wait until tonight."  But then i read your post and said, "Screw it, I'm checking."  Still no change.  Hopefully it will soon, though.

Zumbi,

Don't get too frustrated.  If they want you, they'll get you.  You're right.

Also, to everyone...someone said the writing part of the GRE doesn't matter so much.  I was banking on that part of the GRE mattering the most!!!??  My score wasn't hot at all (a mere 1100) but my writing was 6.0, so I was kind of thrilled about that.  Because I thought maybe that would impress the committee. But I also talked to some people that said it's merely a way of weening out applicants who aren't "serious" about graduate study.  

ALSO, some news from a USC SCA office worker.  Here is why we're finding out so sporadically about whether we got in or not:

Imagine one person, sitting at a desk, coming in, working 6 hours a day and all their job is to do, is to log in and change applicant's status and then send out letters to them.  They are working from a stack---no rhyme or reason as to how the stack came to them (not chronological or anything) and this is what they do.  Let's say they go through 5 MFA in Screenwriting apps in a couple hours (doing the whole process, from changing online status to letter in the mail to you).  So that means everyday about 15-20 are done daily.  If there are 350 applicants and he/she does at most, 20 applicants a day, then that is still a three week window (17 working days) until all of the MFA in Screenwriting apps are out and in the mail.  So, to put us all a little at ease: since we know that people have started to receive their letters as of March 3, then we can expect that by March 20, we will hear what we need to hear.  

I hope this helps.  Had a long talk with a USC film grad who's best friend worked in the SCA office.  This put my mind at ease (a little) and stopped the thought that everyone in the SCA office are intentionally keeping apps longer just to mess with our minds. lol  

Make sense?


----------



## Sonia (Mar 5, 2009)

Sorry I made you break your rule, Neville. And thank you for the inside information. I feel even more clueless about the process now, but I also feel less of an urge to analyze it. That's a good thing.


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 5, 2009)

Good investigating Neville!


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks Neville.  You have put my mind at ease.  For now...


----------



## Filipe (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks A LOT for this information, Neville. 
Even though I think there would be more efficent (or uniform) ways to send out decisions, it DOES make sense.

I think you deserve a spot there just for unraveling the mystery. =)


----------



## cracker (Mar 5, 2009)

mine still says 'submitted'  but im also an international student


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm just loving it whenever I heard some life from anyone (i.e., Sonia's status changing).  That makes me think things are moving forward...it's just taking some time.  And I try to keep reminding myself, "You may hear tomorrow, but you might hear in 2 weeks.  Either way, it shouldn't affect the outcome."  

Look at it this way: if you find out you're wait listed in two weeks, you have a lot less time to wait before you know for sure whether or not you'll be admitted or not.


----------



## Filipe (Mar 5, 2009)

Where are you from, cracker?

Just curious.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 5, 2009)

Filipe, I saw your question and thought it was to me and immediately thought, "Well, that's a little offensive."  Then I saw who you were talking to.

That is a first in my life.  Someone saying, "Where are you from, cracker?" and it not being belittling at all. lol


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 5, 2009)

Do you think maybe they do the applications in alphabetical order?


----------



## Sonia (Mar 5, 2009)

Neville's explanation seems to say "no," STG, but anyway, my last name starts with K.


----------



## Filipe (Mar 5, 2009)

See? I'm always in trouble because of nicknames... one way or the other. =)


----------



## Mags8934 (Mar 5, 2009)

I hate to throw a wrench in everyone's plotting about how this all goes down, but I received a waitlist letter on Monday, my status hasn't changed on the website (it still says submitted) and my last name starts with a "W"...  I'm leaning towards the totally random idea.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 5, 2009)

I know I'm probably reaching, but my last name starts with a W.  Who knows?


----------



## Mags8934 (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh, and I submitted my application packet at 1:30 am on the due date. . .


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 5, 2009)

Man, I shoulda waited before I posted.  Bleh.  I wanted to attribute some kind of order to their system!


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 5, 2009)

It seems to be the later you submitted the sooner you were reviewed, hah.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 5, 2009)

That doesn't make any sense how your online status didn't change but everyone else's did.  I thought Neville said that the process included sending out the mail AND changing the status.


----------



## Sonia (Mar 5, 2009)

I submitted mine at the last minute, too.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 5, 2009)

I submitted mine Dec 10 at 7:10 pm.


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah, mine was in on the 6th, and I haven't heard a peep.

Theoretically, it also might be that the first reviewed would be the last responded to, owing to the fact that they may have been transferred from the top of the review pile to the bottom of the notification pile...

*draws a diagram*

Yeah, that makes logical sense.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 5, 2009)

Okay, another idea...everybody seems to be getting their decisions on the east coast...maybe they're doing it by location?  Hmm?  Anyone?


----------



## Sonia (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm in Minnesota.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 5, 2009)

That poor office SCA person just forgets to change the online USC status sometimes, STG.  He/she feels overwhelmed. 

And my last name begins with K, too, so if the alphabetical hypothesis is true, then I should be hearding now since Sonia has. 

Don't think it is, though.  I'm more for the backwards thing.  You submit early?  You hear last!!  As the Good Book says, "the first shall be last and the last shall be first."  

Dang it.  I submitted mine on Dec. 6th.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm from Michigan, but Pasadena, California is where I live now, so I'll be last for sure if that's the case!!!


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 5, 2009)

Has anyone heard on the west coast?  My theory seems to be somewhat working...maybe they tell people in California last just to be *******s.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 5, 2009)

OH, I didn't know we couldn't cuss on here.  Whoops.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 5, 2009)

You might be right, where you from cursing-STG?  lol


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm in Merced.  That's in the San Joaquin Valley.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh, that sucks.  You will be the last to hear if your hypothesis is true.  You are even west of me down here in Southern California!!!!  

If you hear before me, your theory is crap. lol


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 5, 2009)

I hope I'm right, even I get told last, just so that I can say I'm right.  I love that...


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 5, 2009)

Spoken like a true, stubborn, my-way-or-the-highway individual. lol  Did you also apply to Law School when you applied to Film School STG?


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 5, 2009)

You bet!  I applied to My Law or No Law School.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 5, 2009)

Screenwriting Applicants...Your applications aren't in big piles, they're in boxes, but vertically, like books in a bookshelf.  (Before you think I"m on the committee or something...I've seen them around in offices, nothing more!)

I have class til eleven on Wednesdays, and I get there at 830 for work.

Your writing division staff is always there before I get here, and they're leaving around the same time as me.

But not just on Wednesdays.

They are gettin' it done, people, and they seem just as anxious as you all...though on the the other side of the pickin,

Oh, it sucks that you're not hearing together.  My year it was easy for one of our theories to stick...the LA people got things a day or two before the rest of us.

I gotta say, getting the letter from USC was a thrill...other schools did a phone call and an email...there's just something about opening a letter.

Best of luck you guys!!!  It's almost over...


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah, I want to open a letter.  One that says I'm accepted, not one that says I'm not. 

Simple as that.

And STG, (as my Grandma used to say) you are one quick-wit-cookie.  Loved that My Law or No Law response.  Nice.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 5, 2009)

Jayimess, I still haven't decided whether you're our Obe Wan Kenobi or our Yoda.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 5, 2009)

As my grandma used to say, "Eat your grits, you spoiled brat!  I'm gonna take a bat to your face!"


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 5, 2009)

Did I go too far?  haha


----------



## Filipe (Mar 5, 2009)

I have no idea where my notification will be coming from. 

I'm in Brazil, but my application was sent via Inst. of International Education, in NY. So I guess they're the ones who'll receive the envelope.

No idea what happens from there. Will IEE resend it to me without opening? Will they call? Will they e-mail? Will they laugh and say "let's hold it for another week"? Oh God.


----------



## Suzako (Mar 5, 2009)

grumble grumble.  Yesterday, a writer I know was like "so did you get into USC? I hear all that people heard on Monday."  I had to be all, "Well . . . no . . .  I haven't heard anything".  Tres awkward!  This is why I shouldn't have mentioned to anyone I was applying to schools.


----------



## Sonia (Mar 5, 2009)

Jayimess, thanks for reminding us that many people are working hard to send us our decisions as soon as they can.

Suzako””Did your friend think that _all_ those accepted/waitlisted were notified on Monday? I don't want to assume anything, but based on forum posts, last year's applicants didn't all find out they were accepted on the same day. I want to be optimistic for our sake.


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 5, 2009)

God, I hope that's not true... Someone tell me that that's not true.


----------



## Suzako (Mar 5, 2009)

My friend just must have heard from someone who got accepted.  We're not really close or anything, we've just worked on a writing project together last year.  

I am definitely trying to be optimistic!!  I keep reminding myself that there's not a magic Admissions results machine that sends out letters.  Haha, and that admissions doesn't work like Gossip Girl where everyone got a text message from Yale on the same day!


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 5, 2009)

Wait, that actually happened on Gossip Girl? That show is highly ridiculous.


----------



## Suzako (Mar 5, 2009)

Yes, well, that's why its an amazing show.  No relation with reality is okay by me.


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 5, 2009)

EXGIRLFRIEND
Why do you listen to such sad music all the time?

ME
Because all the TV and movies I watch have little to no connection with reality. Why? Don't you like sad music?


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 5, 2009)

Guys.... looks like most part of you REALLY wants to go to USC. It's 441 post for USC FALL 2009 against 147 of UCLA FALL 2009. It's a difference of 3 times!

People. I'm sad. Seriously.
My Status at USC is SENT TO COMMITTEE. Means they're analising it now. But I did a RUBBISH GRE (Damn!) and this can;t go out of my mind... 



MY QUESTION NOW. AND AGAIN, because I didn;t see answer yet:
ARE THE APPLICATIONS BEING NOTIFIED SCREENWRITING OR ALSO MFA PRODUCTION?

PLEEEEEEEEEEASE somebody?
Glove, if I get in, I will smell yours (glove, of course).


----------



## Sonia (Mar 5, 2009)

I think it's just screenwriting applicants right now, Zumbi.

Everything I read on this forum tells me not to worry too much about the GRE. Anyway, it's out of our hands now.


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 5, 2009)

Soooooooooooooooooooooooooonia!!!

THAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANKS!
It's the second time you saved my life. I thought to kill myself several times this week (;D)

'HOPE'! 'HOPE'! HURRAY!!!!
YEAH!
I WILL HAVE A BEER IN A PUB RIGHT NOW !!!!
(JUST WONDERING WHAT WILL HAPPEN WHEN I GET IN!)


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 5, 2009)

If USC sends me a text to say I'm not accepted, I'm going to the local news.  The number one film school in the world shouldn't be doing stuff like that.

Come to think of it, if I got a text message saying, "You're in!" I think I wouldn't want to go to USC anymore. LOL 

(I know we're all talking in joke about "Gossip Girl," but I thought that Yale text joke was hilarious)


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 5, 2009)

And STG, no that wasn't too far.  Now I understand why you're worried your emotional moment essay was too dark.  And now, also, I guess I don't need to read it.  You've given me ample ideas to imagine what that moment was (i.e., grits, brat, bat...).  

There goes my imagination. lol


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 5, 2009)

"Your file has been forwarded to the academic department for review and an admission decision. You may check this system periodically for updates..."

I've seen this message 7 times today and here in California (where the applications are being processed) it's only 12:30 p.m.  ;/  Is it bad that I was checking it at 11:00 p.m. last night too?


----------



## Filipe (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm glad I don't have my pin number and password at work. I have to wait till I get home.


----------



## Sonia (Mar 5, 2009)

Neville, I stopped checking the website more than once a day because it's so boring””unlike the forum, where there's always something new to read, even if it's irrelevant to my own applications.

Mags said her status _never_ changed before her waitlist letter arrived, so I didn't put much stock in the website. That's why I'm not sure when exactly it changed in the last 24 hours. I don't even know why I checked it this morning. Sorry to have caused such a commotion on the thread!


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 5, 2009)

Nah, it was a good thing! It made me all excited!


----------



## Sonia (Mar 5, 2009)

Phew. Thanks, K. Our smoothie party is going to happen any day now.


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 5, 2009)

Visions of peanut butter moo'd fairies are dancing in my head.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 5, 2009)

Sonia,  I think the fact your status changed is hope for you getting a positive letter in the mail.  The fact that Mags didn't get a yes or no, only waitlisted makes sense.  That's why part of me just wants to know something is in the mail b/c that would be more of a hope for a yes (or no) which is what I'd prefer right now I think.  You know? 

I think you're gonna get in.  I just feel it.  Plus, you registered on this site on Feb. 14, 2009 so that just shows how much in love with writing you are. lol Right?


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 5, 2009)

Was there anyone here who said they got accepted without their online status changing from "Your application has been sent to review" to "Your decision is on its way." ? That would be helpful to know.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 5, 2009)

It sucks.  I just told people I applied to film school in this club I'm in, and now I'm nervous that they're going to be asking me whether I got accepted or not all the time.  God, I hope I'm not rejected.  USC is like the guy in elementary school who didn't circle yes, no, or maybe when I asked him if he liked me.  I'm gonna get all Fatal Attraction on USC if they leave me a woman scorned.  I already have the bathtub and kitchen knife ready.  Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!


----------



## Filipe (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey smell, 
I've JUST received an e-mail here at work with a reference to Fatal Attraction. How is that for a coincidence.
Does that mean something???
(Maybe - close the forum and go to work!)


----------



## Gregory D. Goyins (Mar 5, 2009)

{{{{Smell the  Glove}}}}
Yer the best...

LOL


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 5, 2009)

I LOVE YOU! SERIOUSLY!


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 5, 2009)

Having so many problems getting my work done...


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 5, 2009)

I know, seriously.  I can't believe it's Thursday already.  I haven't done hardly anything this week for work.  ;/


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 5, 2009)

I can't wait to get the hell out of this college and be surrounded by people I actually like.  Hopefully.


----------



## Filipe (Mar 5, 2009)

Would that be us? =)


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 5, 2009)

Of course.  I'm so sick of people talking about "Oh yeah, I'm definitely going to Davis.  We're gonna play a few shows there...yeah." or "Yeah, we were soooo HOSED last night!  Dude!"


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 5, 2009)

What's wrong with Davis?

Also, I work in advertising, so a solid 90% of people were always "so hosed last night, dude"


----------



## Gregory D. Goyins (Mar 5, 2009)

While we are in God's waiting room: 
Did I miss the "emotional moment" essay posting party?

I mean I'm just lurking...an undergraduate...waiting until this forum falls silent.

I'd post mine. I love incredibly harsh feedback. Hence the reason for  my application to USC!...

Or should I just turn around and get back in the box?

LOL


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 5, 2009)

I think we were trying to get someone who was admitted to post theirs, hasn't happened yet though.


----------



## Gregory D. Goyins (Mar 5, 2009)

|
|
|
[box]
|
|
|
Greg
|
|
|
[Greg]


----------



## Astantax (Mar 5, 2009)

@ Kiernan:  It's probably because of the risk of some unscrupulous person plagiarising posted essays in the future.

"The waiting game sucks.  Let's play hungry hungry hippos!" - Homer Simpson


----------



## Manalive (Mar 5, 2009)

> Originally posted by smell_the_glove:
> It sucks.  I just told people I applied to film school in this club I'm in, and now I'm nervous that they're going to be asking me whether I got accepted or not all the time.



I know what you mean, STG. Folks keep asking me if I'm going to get my history masters after college, and I have to explain to them that I'm applying to take a Screenwriting MFA. So now EVERYONE knows that I've applied to graduate school, and when (if) I'm still hanging around town next fall, they're going to ask me MORE questions. And I'm gonna look stupid.  Haha.


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 5, 2009)

Seriously? Who would plagiarize an essay from someone who was admitted? The admissions committee would immediately recognize it.

I'm choosing to believe no one is stupid enough to do that (plagiarize). Additionally, I'm also going to choose to believe no one has posted because they're just so personal.


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 5, 2009)

So...anyone a LOST fan?


----------



## Suzako (Mar 5, 2009)

kiernanbyrne,  I was totally considering asking that earlier! haha

ahem.  Yes, Lost is a fine and respectable program that I quite enjoy.


----------



## Ivym07 (Mar 5, 2009)

I considered posting my essay, but I just re-read it, and it contains way too many personal details about my family and my ex-boyfriend for me to be able to post it online. All I can say about the essay, though, is that I tried to write the most honest thing I could. Not something clever, or original, or something that would stand out. It's simply such an embarrassingly honest essay that I cringe every time I read it.


----------



## Astantax (Mar 5, 2009)

@Kiernan and Suzako: The fact that it was mentioned in another thread recently seemed to be a vague possibility as to why some folks might be disinclined to post essays, so I thought I'd mention it.  Would a person be stupid enough to commit such a grievous offense?  Dear lord, I hope not.


----------



## redic (Mar 5, 2009)

there are LOST fans and there are LOST FANS. I'm a lower case. 

Hey Ivy. My friend who got in for production a couple years ago said the same thing about his material. About it being very personal and honest. And through my applications. The hardest part for me was getting to that core, getting rid of the pretense and being vulnerable in my writing.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 5, 2009)

I have already said, and promise to email my EMOTIONAL MOMENT ESSAY to anyone who wants to read it if I am to be accepted.  As long as the school says it's good (and by accepting me I'm assuming they like it) then you can read it.  So yeah, you other people who get accepted, remember that.

Also, I'm in grad school now and you still have people who get "hosed"...it never ends.  Trust me.  I thought that it would.  But it doesn't.  I'm still amazing at how someone who has a Masters degree can still be that excited and giggly over drinking alcohol.  With as expanded as their mind is becoming, it just blows me away that they can be like this.  

You know?


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks Ivy, that's what I figured anyhow. It's certainly the way I feel about mine.

Hahaha. Is a LOST FAN someone who walks around wearing a Dharma Initiative jumpsuit?

It's certainly a well constructed show, and the blend between character driven drama and science fiction serial is...um...awesome. It's not like I've seen every episode 5 or 6 times or I know all the names and histories of the characters.....or anything.........


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 5, 2009)

It's because alcohol has the delightful effect of alleviating us of our inhibitions. Like, um, benedril for your conscious. I get it, I mean, especially when I was working 100+ hours a week, I developed a very bad margarhita habit. And I always keep a bottle of fine scotch around.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 5, 2009)

Since more people are here now let's do a little survey of our selves to see where we're all at.  Do something like this so we know who and where everyone is at:

Sex: Male

Age: 26

Degrees: B.A. in Journalism/Mass Comm., M.A. in Theology and the Arts

Hometown: Kalamazoo, Michigan

Current Residence: Pasadena, California

Applied on: Dec. 6, 4:47 p.m., 2008.  

Program: MFA Screenwriting

Decision status: Not heard anything, yet.  

Online status: "Your file has been forwarded to the academic department for review and an admission decision." 

Craziest/Most Unique thing about you from your application:  Was on Chinese Idol in spring of 2007, and I'm a white male. 
------
(Look forward to hearing stats from others)


----------



## Filipe (Mar 5, 2009)

LOST is amazing! For me, it's the best show ever.


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 5, 2009)

Sex: Male

Age: 24

Degrees: B.F.A. Communication Design / Advertising Art Direction

Hometown: Glendora, CA

Current Residence: Brooklyn, NY & Glendora, CA

Applied on: Dec. 6

Program: MFA Screenwriting

Decision status: Not heard anything, yet.

Online status: "Your file has been forwarded to the academic department for review and an admission decision."

Craziest/Most Unique thing about you from your application: My personal statement (or whatever that was) was placed 50 years in the future, and was a hypothetical retrospective of my life.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 5, 2009)

Your personal statement sounds fantastic!  What a great way to look at your self now.  Very creative Kiernanbyrne.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 5, 2009)

Haha...you were on Chinese Idol?

Oh, and by the way, I understand the desire to get drunk--I do it a lot myself these days.  But to talk about it like you're in high school and it makes you cool irritates me.  It's just that fake attitude I hate, like you're constantly trying to impress people by saying things like, Yeah, goin' up to 'Frisco for the weekend.  It's gonna be sick, dude."  Blegh.  I realize most of these idiots will never die, just like cockroaches, but I can assume that people in the screenwriting programs will at least be a little more intelligent or fun to talk to than these morons.  Sorry, I wrote all of the earlier stuff when I was sitting next to a bunch of frat boys.


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks Neville!


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 5, 2009)

True, we are more fun to talk to.  And yes, I was on Chinese Idol.  It was pretty hilarious.  Had to learn Chinese pop songs, sing them in Mandarin, the whole bit.  

And Kiernanbyrne...I meant that, really...your personal statement sounds fantastic.  Would've never thought to take that kind of approach, but that's definitely creative.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 5, 2009)

Sex: Female

Age: 22

Degrees: B.A. (working on it) in Literature and Cultures, minor in Writing

Hometown: Hanford, CA

Current Residence: Merced, CA (like an hour and a half away from Hanford...lame, I know)

Applied on: Dec. 10

Program: MFA Screenwriting

Decision status: Preparing the noose.

Online status: "Your file has been forwarded to the academic department for review and an admission decision."

Craziest/Most Unique thing about you from your application: I wrote a short script titled "Amazing Karate Boy Goes to Outer Space to Attack and Kill Aliens."  Jealous? haha


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 5, 2009)

Very, STG. lol


----------



## Astantax (Mar 5, 2009)

Sex: Male

Age: 25

Degrees: B.A. English

Hometown: Belle Mead, NJ

Current Residence: Orlando, FL / Belle Mead, NJ

Applied on: October 30

Program: MFA Production

Decision status: Undetermined.  Received a phone interview on February 18

Online status: "Your file has been forwarded to the academic department for review and an admission decision."

Craziest/Most Unique thing about you from your application:  The fact that I managed to piss off the nicest oldest English Professor in history, thanks to a combination of him waiting until the last minute to submit a letter of rec. and my neurosis.  This, of course, was before I found out through the school that they would accept letters after the submission deadline.


----------



## Astantax (Mar 5, 2009)

"preparing the noose" = hilarious


----------



## Filipe (Mar 5, 2009)

Sex: It's been awhile...

Age: 25

Degrees: B.A. in Film & TV

Hometown: SÃ£o Paulo, Brazil

Current Residence: ditto

Applied on: 12/8/2008 6:43:00 PM E.S.T.

Program: MFA Screenwriting

Online status: "Your file has been forwarded to the academic department for review and an admission decision."

Craziest/Most Unique thing about you from your application: The fact that I was absolutely terrified of going to the movies until I was 14.


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 5, 2009)

We are edging ever closer to 500 posts... Come on people! More biographical data!


----------



## jmarie6287 (Mar 5, 2009)

i guess i must be kind of bored...and tired of waiting!

Sex: F

Age: 21

Degrees: BA in English & Film Studies (as of May 09)

Hometown: Queens, NY

Current Residence: Nashville, TN

Applied on: 12/11/2008 11:07:00 AM E.S.T. (i thought it submitted after i paid, apparently not)

Program: MFA Screenwriting

Online status: "Your file has been forwarded to the academic department for review and an admission decision."

Craziest/Most Unique thing about you from your application: i wrote my most emotional moment essay about the time my boyfriend of 2 years and best friend of 4 years found out i cheated on him in a drunken haze...perhaps USC is judging me for being an awful person...


----------



## Filipe (Mar 5, 2009)

> ...perhaps USC is judging me for being an awful person...



I'm sure they aren't! =)


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey, guys, PM me if you have questions, I can't keep up with all of this, I'm so sorry!  Y'all seem like you know what's going on, though, so keep on bonding!  That's the best part of this site, you already "know" each other...keep in touch no matter what happens. 

BTW///I would not post more than a a few sentences about any of your work.  That much will only take a plagiarizing fool so far...a complete essay, however, is all they need.

The internet is wide open and far reaching, so it's not just film school applicants you have to fear.  Regular people are crazy, too, and like to take credit for other people's work.

You all sound wonderful from your bios.  I look forward to meeting you.

Keep cool, kids.


----------



## Manalive (Mar 5, 2009)

Sex: MAN!

Age: 21

Degree: BA in History, plus most of an English minor

Hometown: Newberg, OR

Current Residence: Wheaton, IL

Applied On: 12/6/08, 10:46 EST

Program: MFA Screenwriting

Online Status: Forwarded to department bla bla bla.

Craziest/Most Unique Thing etc: Lived in England for a year.


----------



## Carebear (Mar 5, 2009)

Sex: female

Age: 22

Degree: BA in Journalism, creative writing minor

Hometown: Raleigh, NC

Current Residence: Chapel Hill, NC

Applied On: 12/10/08

Program: MFA Screenwriting

Online Status: Forwarded to department...

Most Unique Thing: In my autobiographical statement I discussed my talent for putting on bracelets using my toes...


----------



## ilikealliteration (Mar 5, 2009)

Tom, I graduated from OSU in Spring 07, and just got accepted to the Screenwriting MFA at OSU. Good luck on the Production program, it'd be nice to have a fellow Cbusser in the class.


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 5, 2009)

Sex: Male

Age: 34

Degrees: B.A. in Product Design

Hometown: Campo Mourao, PR, Brazil

Current Residence: London, UK

Applied on: Nov. 1, 2008. 

Program: MFA Production

Decision status: Not heard anything, yet. 

Online status: "Your file has been forwarded to the academic department for review and an admission decision." 

Craziest/Most Unique thing about you from your application: Writing a screenplay about the greatest hero of my country, in the earliest Pre-Production. Will Co-Direct the film with the greatest African-Brazilian Actor/Director and got a recommendation letter from him. My Personal Statement was very "normal", but I have highlighted these "greatest" issues.


----------



## xavier039 (Mar 6, 2009)

ilikealliteration you were accepted fro Screenwriting MFA at OSU or USC?


----------



## xavier039 (Mar 6, 2009)

Also LOST is by far my favorite show ever!  I love it!


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 6, 2009)

LOST is ok. Was better on the first Season.
The Screenplays are awesome, though. What actually in my oppinion continue to mantain the sucess that it have achieved.

BUT, I got sick to follow as it happens loads of stuff that goes nowhere.

Well... It will have an end one day.

Still think the best series ever was TWIN PEAKS so far.


----------



## Suzako (Mar 6, 2009)

Okay, I guess I'll be social and do this too


Sex: female

Age: 26

Degrees: B.A. in History

Hometown: NYC

Current Residence: NYC

Applied on: Dec 10, 2008

Program: Applied to MFA Screenwriting

Decision status: Nothing yet

Online status: The ole "Your file has been forwarded to the academic department for review and an admission decision

Craziest/Most Unique thing about you from your application: My autobiography thingy revolved around the time I stapled my hand with a staple gun and then just casually pulled it out.  Maybe it was a little gross but I thought it was a good story and it has a happy ending!  My hand still works!


----------



## Suzako (Mar 6, 2009)

Zumbi, 

Ever since Lost has gotten an end date, it's been amazing.  Its a great example of how having a set end point can really open up creativity and storytelling.  I basically skipped seasons 2 and 3 (seeing a few here and there) and Season 4 and 5 has been really strong with the story moving forward.


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 6, 2009)

I know, Suzako. LOST It's nice. A revolution in TV Series.
I was just saying as a WHOLE, TWIN PEAKS (for me) is way to better. It's just an OLD format for most of you, maybe. LOST has an entire new approach to storytelling, what is nice, but is just TOOOOOOOOOOOO LONG as a story.

Anyway, I'm an international student, the USA SERIES are normally TOOOOO LONG for me.

Again, my opinion...


----------



## ilikealliteration (Mar 6, 2009)

Accepted into the Screenwriting MFA at USC. There is no Production program at OSU, and I don't think I'd even apply to it if there was, haha.


----------



## Bartleby Fink (Mar 6, 2009)

My application status doesn't even say that it's been forwarded to the department. It says:



> Thank you for applying to graduate study at USC. Your file is currently in the first stage of our evaluation process. We will notify you if additional information or materials are required. Please contact your intended academic department directly to make sure all supplemental application materials have been received.



Does no one else say that? What does that even mean?


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 6, 2009)

Zumbi, I'd say your chances are really good to get into USC.  My friend (professor now) was 36 when he was accepted into the USC MFA in Production program.  They love accepting people who have been out in the world for a few years after college, so you're in a good place I think. Good luck.

Ilikealliteration, congrats on your acceptance!  I get confused as to who has gotten in and who hasn't.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 6, 2009)

STG, you still here?  Haven't heard from you in awhile.  Making sure you didn't play with the noose you had made, last night.


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks Neville 26!

You just gave ve more hope.

I thought I had more changes becasue of my Rec Letter, especially from a very famous actor/director that worked also with big holywood stars. I didn't think on this perspecive.

Anway, still afraid because my rubbish GRE! Damn!


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm here now.  Last night, I went out and actually saw human faces everywhere I walked.  It was amazing!  But my status has yet to change and I will undoubtedly be refreshing every 2 minutes, as usual.  

And the noose broke.  Whoops.  Don't worry, I can make another one.  Just in case


----------



## Filipe (Mar 6, 2009)

Sonia has also been away for a few... pages!

I bet she's sitting by her mailbox.

Sonia, are you there? Any news?


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah, where'd that girl go?  She better not be having fun in the real world!


----------



## Filipe (Mar 6, 2009)

She wouldn't dare...


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 6, 2009)

Or she got accepted and feels bad to tell us. : )


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 6, 2009)

We know you're out there, Sonia.  Someone needs to send a telepathic message.


----------



## Sonia (Mar 6, 2009)

You guys are so cute. 

I _was_ in the real world, and guess what? It's colorful. So much more than black and blue and white. (Smell, you experienced it. You know.) I did all kinds of stuff: visited a friend in the hospital (how's that for perspective?), watched other people play Guitar Hero (I admit that's a few steps removed from the real world), proofread a bunch of poems for my job (thought about my typoriffic app), tried retail therapy, gave myself the "don't get your hopes up, but stay positive" pep talk, over and over again...

Still no letter in the mail. I guess I've only given it about a day. (We live in a forum time warp.) I would never keep the news from you guys. (We live on news and no-news.) Luckily, this weekend is full of distractions. Thank you for sending your good thoughts my way!

How are the rest of you holding up?

And oh:

I'm female, 23.
I have a BA in English from a small liberal arts college.
I'm from Shoreview, MN and live in Minneapolis, MN.
I applied at the last possible minute (maybe even later than that””I need to become a better person).
I applied for screenwriting.

Might as well: "You will receive notification of your admission decision soon via postal mail. Please note that the Office of Admissions provides final decision notifications by letter only. We do not disclose admission decisions via e-mail, telephone, or any other means."

Something that _might_ be _kinda_ unique about my application (or it might be typical) is that aside from the two scenes they assigned us, I didn't send any screenplay excerpts. I sent seven poems and a short story.

Enjoy your weekend, everyone. I'm sure I'll see you soon, in our little world.


----------



## Filipe (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey Sonia,

nice to know you're still among us =)

Too bad to hear you haven't had any news. Hope your friend at the hospital is OK. I'm visting a friend of my own in the hospital this weekend... Maybe it'll keep me away from the this board for a couple of hours!

I hate weekends. They don't send out letters on weekends. =P


----------



## KayS (Mar 6, 2009)

AHHHHH!! I just checked my status and it has changed! I don't know when it happened because I haven't checked in a few days...

Sex: Female

Age: 23

Degrees: B.A. in Plan II Liberal Arts Honors, B.S. in Radio-TV-Film from UT Austin

Hometown: Sugar Land, TX

Current Residence: Austin, TX

Applied on: 11/30/2008 12:37:00 AM E.S.T.. 

Program: MFA Screenwriting

Decision status: Nothing yet! 

Online status: "You will receive notification of your admission decision soon via postal mail..." 

Craziest/Most Unique thing about you from your application: Came to the United States as a refugee from the first Gulf War when I was five. Sadly, I haven't done anything remotely interesting since.


----------



## Sonia (Mar 6, 2009)

Sugar Land! That's lovely.


----------



## redic (Mar 6, 2009)

sex: male
age: 32
degrees: BA in Philosophy from UC Davis
hometown: SF CA
Current Residence: Mesa AZ
Applied: 11/2/2008 1:52:00 AM E.S.T.
Program: Production
Decision: No word yet
Online Status: Your file has been forwarded...
Craziest/Most Unique thing about you from your application: I had 4 days to start and finish it before the due date. (personal statement and creative pieces)


----------



## KayS (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey all,

Maybe this should go in a separate thread, but since there are so many people on this thread who seem to care most about their USC acceptance, I have a question for you all.

If USC is your top choice, why is that so? What puts it over the top compared to other programs? I'm asking especially because I used to consider USC as my first choice because of how it's been historically ranked as the best film program, but I think I am falling in love with AFI and how its program is set up. 

Granted, I have not gotten a single acceptance, and in the end this consideration may be a moot point; I might not have a choice. But all of this thinking and waiting is consuming my life. So I'd love to hear why USC!


----------



## KayS (Mar 6, 2009)

By the way, I am a huge LOST FAN (yes, in all caps) and if I had a Dharma suit, you better believe I'd wear it.

John Locke is a sexy beast.


----------



## Filipe (Mar 6, 2009)

I had a Dharma T-shirt. It got stained after the third time I used it.

Now I only wear it to sleep...

And Kays, I second your question about what makes USC the top choice.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 6, 2009)

USC seems to be my favorite because of that video they have.  The one that showcased the screenwriters, and the pitch speed-dating thing.  It seemed so fun and creative, and with classes teaching not only how to write, but how to direct and act too, it made my heart flutter.  It just seems to be more of a comprehensive film-making education as opposed to just screenwriting.


----------



## KayS (Mar 6, 2009)

Okay, smell, see your point.

But for the sake of argument, what about the fact that in AFI's program you learn to work with producers, directors, etc. to see your work produced, but also you get to defend your work so it doesn't get completely obliterated. It seems useful in terms of what you have to deal with in the real life industry.

I'm trying to compare that with USC's directing actors and also acting workshops. Those seem useful, too...I know at USC sometimes people from other disciplines will produce your work, but do you have a say in it? Is the fact that you might not a more accurate picture of the industry?

Also, which program will build more contacts that are necessary for once you graduate and want to join the industry? 

I just have no clue.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 6, 2009)

I have no clue either.  I only applied to UCLA and USC, so I don't know too much about AFI.


----------



## cracker (Mar 6, 2009)

do your research!! 

go on their sites....



> Originally posted by smell_the_glove:
> I have no clue either.  I only applied to UCLA and USC, so I don't know too much about AFI.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 6, 2009)

I know about UCLA and USC, I just don't know much about AFI because I didn't apply there.  I thought about applying there, but I just decided not to at the last minute.  I forget why.


----------



## Suzako (Mar 6, 2009)

Personally, I am interesting TV writing and USC's program seems to really fit what I want in terms of focus.  I feel like USC could teach me a lot about the television industry as well as writing.  I did not apply to AFI because it seemed to be so focused on film and also because it gave me the impression to be extremely competitive in a way that I didn't find appealing (just my impression, very likely not true).


----------



## Astantax (Mar 6, 2009)

The neighborhood sold me.

(ba-dum crash)


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 6, 2009)

My first choice may be the same as yours, but for completely different reasons...or we may have different choices...Plenty of folks have been in the EXACT same position and chosen AFI and UCLA.  Not a single one of my classmates chose USC for the exact same reasons I did.


There is not any one, best number one film school...there is ONLY the best one for you.

It's so corny sounding, but I tell you, it's SO true.

And if you pick the wrong one, you may regret it.  So DO YOUR RESEARCH.  On the schools, and on yourself.  You may not be the same person as you were when you applied...we're young and artists are known to evolve, which is really just my nice way of saying "be flaky."


----------



## Bartleby Fink (Mar 6, 2009)

So as for my admission status, sounds like I didn't even make it past the first stage? Anyone want to fill in the gaps for me?


----------



## barbsteele (Mar 6, 2009)

Guys, I know it's tempting to read a world of meaning into every little detail you can find, but know that the admissions staff is pretty uneven about updating the online statuses. Mine still said "in committee" even after I got my acceptance letter. I wouldn't put much stock in what the website says!


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 7, 2009)

BarbSteele, 

Thanks for the word of hope there.  I'm hoping that is the case.  Congrats to you for getting accepted into USC.  When did you get accepted?  And where are you from, age, undergrad major, etc.?  Just curious.


----------



## Bartleby Fink (Mar 7, 2009)

Thing is, mine just says that my application has been received. Not even "in committee." What's that mean?


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 7, 2009)

Are you looking at the right part of the page Bartleby?  Scroll down once you log into the USC Aps system.  Down near the bottom it should say, "Submission Status: Submitted
Submitted Date: 12/6/2008 4:41:00 PM E.S.T.
.Your file has been forwarded to the academic department for review and an admission decision. You may check this system periodically for updates, and if the academic department requires additional information or renders an admission decision, you will be contacted."


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 7, 2009)

If it really hasn't changed, then go with barbsteele's advice.  They might not be great at keeping up with the online statuses, so don't fret too much over that.


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 7, 2009)

A word on AFI:

From what I've read it's more a conservatory for people already possessing experience (some even extensive) in the production of films. AFI is more like a boot camp. 

USC on the other hand, is a ground up film school, which assumes little experience on the part of the applicants / admits. So, from what I understand, USC's program is designed to take you from nothing to a productive member of the Hollywood community.

Does this sound right, people at USC?


----------



## Bartleby Fink (Mar 7, 2009)

Neville, it's what you (and the rest) are saying that has me concerned. My status says:



> Submission Status: Submitted
> spacer	Submitted Date: 12/9/2008 2:38:00 PM E.S.T.
> spacer	Thank you for applying to graduate study at USC. Your file is currently in the first stage of our evaluation process. We will notify you if additional information or materials are required. Please contact your intended academic department directly to make sure all supplemental application materials have been received.



To me, that doesn't even sound like it made it to the department for review.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 7, 2009)

I know that my status changed only a few weeks ago to forwarded to the department.  So maybe they'll change your status straight to "there's a letter coming" when they come to a decision.  I dunno.  I wouldn't worry too much about it, even though I have myself.


----------



## Sonia (Mar 7, 2009)

Guys... I got in!

I'm terrified and on top of the world.

Thanks for being such great people to hang out with online during this tense wait. You are all terrific. Oddly enough, I still feel anxious. For you guys. I don't think it'll let up until all of you find out what happens with your apps. _Good luck!_

For people who are trying to unravel the mystery of the notification process, here are my stats again:

I applied for screenwriting.
I applied at the last possible second on Dec 10 (I think it was the 11th, technically).
I did not get one of those informal phone interviews from USC.
On Mar 2 my status changed to "forwarded to the department."
On Mar 5 it changed to "you will receive a decision soon by postal mail."
This afternoon I found the big envelope from the Graduate School in my mailbox. It contains information about registration, financial aid, housing, etc., and an Intent to Enroll form. No envelope from Cinematic Arts yet.

I'm 23. I graduated in 2008 with a BA in English from Macalester College. I love that school. I live in Minneapolis, Minnesota, and work as a junior designer at a web design studio.

& here are way too many details about my application:

I got a 1250 on the GRE (95th percentile for verbal and 48th for math, I think). Don't remember my writing score, but it wasn't stellar. I didn't prepare for the exam besides some cramming for the math section (obviously it helped a whole bunch).

My letters of recommendation were from 2 creative writing professors I'd worked with closely in undergrad and my boss at the web design studio.

My writing sample was seven poems and a short story.

My first scene was a creepy one, about a woman who talks to a man who gradually appears more and more deranged, in a hospital elevator. My second was about an argument between two teenage boys, roommates at computer camp. It was supposed to be funny. I found a couple of typos in it last week. I wasn't too confident about these scenes.

My autobiographical character sketch was about how and why I get attached to characters. I didn't include any specific facts about myself in it. I think parts of it resemble a prose poem more than they resemble an essay.

My emotional moment essay was about my perfectly well-balanced boyfriend's efforts to deal with me when I'm depressed. (He was asleep for most of it.) Certainly a negative emotional moment, but it ended on a positive note. The emotions I tried to convey were isolation, guilt, and eventually optimism. Like my character sketch, it doesn't read like a cut-and-dried essay.

I've taken one screenwriting course (which was a joke), one production course, and two film analysis courses, and drafted one screenplay (barely). That's my experience with film. I have a lot of creative writing experience and a couple of college awards. On my portfolio list, I also included experience with visual art and music (violin/fiddle).

This is my first shot at applying to grad school. I also applied to UCLA, Columbia, and Northwestern. I haven't been invited to interview at any of those, so I assume I'm rejected. USC was my first choice, anyway.

I haven't gotten my Jamba Juice yet. I think I'll hold out until the rest of you get your letters so we can coordinate. See you soon.


----------



## cabezon (Mar 7, 2009)

Congrats Sonia!


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 7, 2009)

Oh my god! Congrats!


----------



## Carebear (Mar 7, 2009)

yay! congrats  i think i'll go check the mailbox...


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 7, 2009)

Wonderful Sonia!!! Congrats!!!!  You give us all hope.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 7, 2009)

OH yay Sonia!  That's great news!


----------



## redic (Mar 7, 2009)

Sonia! Congratulations! Didn't I tell you to prepare for some great news!  It's all you! Good job! Hopefully this is the beginning of a whole bunch of more acceptance letters!


----------



## barbsteele (Mar 7, 2009)

Neville: I was a Spring admit, so I started back in January. Which means I get the first crack at recruiting you guys to be PAs for my 508 next semester 

And if you're really worried, it may be worthwhile to give them a call and asking what the real status is, just for your own peace of mind. I called them a number of times all through the application process, and they were always very friendly.

As for me, I'm soon-to-be 27, from Philly, my undergrad was in Latin & Greek, and my GRE scores were just ok (1210 I think?).


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 7, 2009)

I think I'm going crazy, guys.  I can't think about anything else!  I am such a bum right now.  I'm stuck on my couch refreshing over and over.  I think we need a 12 step program.


----------



## timkido (Mar 7, 2009)

congrats Sonia! thanks for sharing your app info.

@smell the glove - by the time you finish the 12 step program you'll probably know by then! 

so still no production letters huh....mnn more waiting.


----------



## Astantax (Mar 7, 2009)

belated congrats, sonia.  I applied the last day possible for production as well, so that gives me hope.

How common is it for accepted screenwriting applicants to receive phone interviews?  Anyone know?  Okay, I have GOT to stop thinking about it.

Nevermind 12 steps, STG...I think I need a full-blown refresh intervention.


----------



## Astantax (Mar 7, 2009)

Wow.  My status just changed on USC's website from the usual blurb most of us have, to:

You will receive notification of your admission decision soon via postal mail. Please note that the Office of Admissions provides final decision notifications by letter only. We do not disclose admission decisions via e-mail, telephone, or any other means.

I just about had an aneurysm.  Have any other production applicants received this status change yet?  I thought they were working on the screenwriting and stark applicants, and the production acceptances were a week (or more) away!  

I love having my anxiety level skyrocket from a 2 to a needle-burying 11 in less than 2 seconds.


----------



## jmarie6287 (Mar 7, 2009)

congrats sonia! that's so awesome!


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 7, 2009)

My GRE was much lower.  More like 1060 or 1080, but that was 2003, and I didn't retake them after college.  Should've retaken them.  But I was happy with my writing score and thought that was the most important part.  My writing was 6.0.  

But now I'm wishing I had re-taken the GRE to raise my score because now, at 26 (almost 27) I would be scoring much higher than I would at the age of 21.


----------



## sophiedog (Mar 7, 2009)

that is amazing sonia, congrats!!


----------



## KayS (Mar 7, 2009)

CONGRATS, Sonia!

I got my acceptance letter today, too! I just finished crying, but now I'm anxious again. I'm thinking it might be because I've just gotten used to that feeling now. 

Some stats: 

I applied to screenwriting. I'm female, 23, graduated in 2007 from UT Austin with Plan II Liberal Arts Honors and Radio-TV-Film. Since then I moved to NY for a while and had a dead end job at an editorial boutique for TV commercials. 4-5 months later I moved back to Austin to explore and nail down exactly what I wanted to do in the industry (tried acting, joined a writers group, etc.). Finally I decided  I felt compelled to write. I haven't been steadily employed since my time in NY which ended in early 2008, but I do freelance video editing, graphic design, and web design. 
GRE: 1460, writing 5.0
My writing samples were two ten page samples. One was a dark comedy short film, the other was the first ten pages of a feature length screenplay. I've written three feature length screenplays and they all SUCK, I mean it. Ask anyone. Their only feat is that they are complete. 
My recommendations were as follows:
1) one of my supervisors when I interned one summer at Battlestar Galactica Post
2) one of my supervisors from my job in NY
3) one of my professors at UT who supervised my undergraduate thesis/screenplay

This is my first time applying. I also applied to UCLA, AFI, Columbia, UT, and NYU.

I'm about to go celebrate with some Mexican food and Mexican martinis.  I can't wait to hear who else on this amazing forum I'll get to meet!


----------



## Sonia (Mar 7, 2009)

Congratulations, Kay! I'm excited to get to know you and be your classmate this fall! What's your status with the other schools? Where does USC stand in your personal ranking? And yeah... I wonder when application-anxiety finally goes away.

I'm still laughing at the amount of web designers on this forum.

And thanks for the well-wishes, everyone else. 

Astantax, I have a good feeling about you.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 7, 2009)

YAY!  Two acceptances in one day!  I'm so proud of my little chickadees!


----------



## KayS (Mar 7, 2009)

HAHA thanks smell!!

Thanks Sonia! I hope to get to know you, too! 

USC in my personal rankings: I recently had an interview at AFI and fell in love because the program seems so cool, but I haven't gotten in or anything. But on closer investigation I realize that USC might be the better program for me because I am interested in writing for television. So I'm 90% sure that USC is my top choice. 

As for the other schools, I had a phone interview with NYU Dramatic Writing, I have an interview with Columbia next week, and an interview with UCLA the week after that. I was waitlisted at UT. 

My heart is beating unusually fast. I'm waiting for my body and heart to catch up with my head here....!!!


----------



## Astantax (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks Sonia!!  Being positive without allowing one's hopes to soar through the stratosphere is one of the most difficult things about this process, but MAN...approbations like that really help.

Congratulations, Kay!  As a joke I usually tell people that if I got in, I'd die of a shock-related heart attack before actually getting the chance to attend class...don't let that happen to you!!

My fingers are tightly crossed.  If any of you put stock into a higher power or divine authority, I would like to take this opportunity to implore that prayers to it/them be made on my behalf!


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Mar 8, 2009)

I applied for Fall of 2009 and I'm nervous as heck.

My grades weren't amazing and my ACT/SAT scores weren't so hot either.

But I have great letters of rec, one of which is from a USC alumni.

Plus, I've won several National Student Emmy's, which I flaunted in my application, and I have a great essay.

However, I'm not a California resident, although I am living here right now.

I dropped out of the New York Film Academy (what a piece of crap) and now I'm attending Los Angeles Valley College to get my grades up.

What are the odds of me getting accepted? Are there any other people out there with stories like mine?


----------



## Filipe (Mar 8, 2009)

Hey Sonia, hey KayS, CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Really happy that things have worked out for you two!

Now I really hope I get in so we can all be classmates in the real world. =)

Enjoy this moment. I'm sure you deserve it!


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 8, 2009)

> Originally posted by MooreEnt24:
> I applied for Fall of 2009 and I'm nervous as heck.
> 
> My grades weren't amazing and my ACT/SAT scores weren't so hot either.
> ...



Did you apply to grad school?  Because you mentioned the SAT, and maybe you meant the GRE?  A little confused there.  But I think you have a great shot.  As long as you have talent and get past the minimum requirements, you're definitely going to be noticed.  

By the way, are you a screenwriting applicant?


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 8, 2009)

I've noticed one trend in everyone that's been accepted: they have at least a 1200 or higher on their GRE (I mean Kay, you had like a 1460? That's crazy high!) which is making me more and more upset I just didn't retake mine.  I don't think 1060 is going to cut it.


----------



## xavier039 (Mar 8, 2009)

Congratulations Sonia and KayS!  This makes me very excited for you guys.

Bring on the production letters!


----------



## KayS (Mar 8, 2009)

Neville, I really don't think GRE scores matter much. It's usually just an administrative requirement for graduate programs. Some of the places I applied to didn't even require it. 

Do you really think USC cares how well you can think INSIDE the box? 

I hope you get your acceptance letter soon so you can stop worrying!!


----------



## KayS (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks, Tom!


----------



## Jazz (Mar 8, 2009)

> Originally posted by Neville26:
> I've noticed one trend in everyone that's been accepted: they have at least a 1200 or higher on their GRE (I mean Kay, you had like a 1460? That's crazy high!) which is making me more and more upset I just didn't retake mine.  I don't think 1060 is going to cut it.



Hey Neville, Don't worry about GRE scores. I have a terrible GRE score but have been accepted to the Stark Program. It's one of those requirements, you cleared the cut off which was 1000 so don't worry too much about it. I hope you hear from them soon.

All the best to all who have yet to hear from them and congratulations to all who have been accepted.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 8, 2009)

You guys are like a support group.  Even if I don't get accepted, I really appreciate the encouragement.  Thank you so much all!  Thank you Kay! Thank you Jazz!


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 8, 2009)

Yeeeeeeeep!

Kays... GOD bless you, 'son'... Hope the GRE REALLY doesn't matter much. I'm waiting for this.

I'm an international student and my GRE was 800, 3.0 on the writing.. 
REally sad. I didn;t have time to do another one and I don;t forget myself for this. Should have find a way...

Now, lets wait, it's not possible to do another one.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 8, 2009)

I've been scrolling through all of the past posts (yes, this is the monster I have become) and have noticed that no one yet has been flat out rejected by the screenwriting program.  From what I have collected (ha!) it seems that 5 people have been accepted and 2 have been waitlisted.  I'm kinda concerned about this, that maybe they're holding onto the rejections until the end, and that just doesn't bode well for me.  Anyway, thoughts?


----------



## Bartleby Fink (Mar 8, 2009)

I agree. I can almost HEAR my rejection letter slinking through the post as we speak.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 8, 2009)

Oh man!  Don't say that!  You were supposed to be reassuring!


----------



## Bartleby Fink (Mar 8, 2009)

Whoops! 

What I meant to say is that I can hear the golden bells on all our acceptances as they ride valiantly atop shining chariots toward our mailboxes!


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 8, 2009)

That's more like it!


----------



## Astantax (Mar 8, 2009)

STG, let's not forget about the legions of people who've applied, and somehow have not found our little haven...it's possible they have received rejections already.

Think positively!  Remember, the act of worrying can't change the contents of an envelope (I REALLY have to start listening to my own advice)!


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 8, 2009)

I know, I know.  And also, maybe people who were rejected don't wanna say they were.  I certainly wouldn't.  So if you don't see me on here anymore, you can put two and two together.


----------



## Filipe (Mar 8, 2009)

Hey STG,

I thought about it (rejections left to the end), but it would toss out Neville's previous theory of randomness, which I pretty much had already accepted! =)

What we can infer is that probably most of the people who were already rejected are not on these boards, which takes us to the possible fact (which I read somewhere in this forum and totally agree) that people who are as interested as we are (meaning: have abdicated real life over this online craziness) have a tendecy to be accepted.

In short: just being here makes us more likely to get in. =)

And don't you dare abandoning us, STG! =)
But then again, you won't have to...


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 8, 2009)

I could never abandon my pups!


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 8, 2009)

There was one rejection early on STG, wasn't there?  I'm pretty sure there was.  But they never posted again after they got rejected.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 8, 2009)

Well, my method involved searching for the word, "reject" on all the pages.  I only found a few, and those were for other programs.  There are two waitlisters, but the rest are all acceptances.  Maybe if I typed in a different word like, denied, it would come with different results.  But this doesn't prove anything, of course.  I was just bored and I can't seem to get anything important done.  I have never been so obsessed with anything.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 8, 2009)

okay but remember, some acceptance letters were mailed out 10 days ago, some 3 days ago...my guess is they are still releasing them.  I may not be one of them, but some people out there who still haven't heard will be getting accepted.  Let's hope.

Hope.


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 8, 2009)

I think there's only one waitlister.

And five acceptances. Congrats KayS! Wooo!

Also, again, USC doesn't do interviews for screenwriting over the phone or otherwise.

(waits impatiently, taps foot)


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 8, 2009)

I just looked and I overlooked Get Me OUt of the Economy--who is a waitlister too.  SimAlex and Mags are waitlisted as well.  I hope I don't sound too obsessive and creepy.  I'm beginning to weird myself out.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 8, 2009)

I was wondering, has anyone received the financial aid email recently?


----------



## Sonia (Mar 8, 2009)

Here comes another week, guys! Good things are going to happen.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 8, 2009)

Whoops.  Get Me Out of The Economy is a MA applicant.  Sorry.  So there's only two waitlisters for screenwriting so far.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 8, 2009)

I love STG that you are being obsessive and creepy.  It is endearing.  God should smile down upon that kind of creepy commitment.  Besides, all the great writers in history possessed that so you're in good company.


----------



## redic (Mar 8, 2009)

Hey Sonia, I know you're frothing to take a victory slurp from that tall styrofoam cup of fruity goodness. Thanks for waiting! haha


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 8, 2009)

Aww, thanks so much Neville!  I'm glad it's endearing to you because it ain't so endearing to all the people who have to listen to me whine.  I am constantly talking about my theories of why I haven't gotten a letter yet, and they are none too happy.  So hopefully this will all be over soon, and will seem a distant memory.


----------



## MoeFab (Mar 8, 2009)

I got in!!

I was accepted to the production program and I received my letter on Saturday. It came in a big envelope and it was from Graduate Admissions. It said I would be receiving another letter from the actual department soon.
Here are some things that happened prior to receiving my letter.

-I received the supplemental form email.

-I was called from a faculty member for a short interview.

-I did TERRIBLE on my GRE's.

-Two of my letters of rec were from USC Alumni.

-I have a BA in Television Broadcasting.

-I wore my USC sweatshirt all the time trying to send out a vibe haha

If anyone has any other questions I would happy to answer them.


----------



## Astantax (Mar 8, 2009)

Congratulations MoeFab!!! You give me hope!  Let's hope my incoming letter is as favorable!


----------



## kevinaced (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi guys! I also was accepted into the production program this weekend. I nearly cried, I never thought I had a shot.

To all those who are worried about their GRE scores, don't, I did awful, I got a 950. I also had no background in film, I did poli sci/international relations for my undergrad.

I didn't post much, but let me just say what a fantastic group this is. You are all so talented, and having this community to come to while going through the process made it all so much easier. I can't wait to meet you all in August, and to those who don't get in, keep applying, getting rejected is not a reflection of your talent or ability!


----------



## Filipe (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey production guys! Congratulations on getting accepted!

Hope to be there to write the movies for you to produce. =) Hopefully with STG and Neville (and all the other screenwriting applicants who hang around here) by my side. =)


----------



## Sonia (Mar 9, 2009)

Yay! Congratulations, Moe & Kev! I can't wait to meet you guys. Moe””I saw several people in USC sweatshirts on the days before and after I got my letter. And I live in Minnesota.

Redic, you're right. I'm more and more excited for my smoothie. (Except I think Kiernan & I are taking the peanut butter route.) Good luck, everyone else!

STG, feel free to pour out your theories here (well... more of them) if the people in the 'real world' have had enough.


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 9, 2009)

Congrats, guys!
All of you.

Just to be prepared IN CASE I got in...

What do you guys are doing regarding to scholarships? I mean, for international students ALSO, of course...

Need to sart thinking about this....


----------



## redic (Mar 9, 2009)

And the production responses have begun...that was pretty quick! Only a week or so after the writing. Wow! Congratulations! And thanks for posting your acceptances. To the class of 2012(?)!!!


----------



## redic (Mar 9, 2009)

Regarding financial aid. I don't think they give out much for scholarships. Film students generally are in debt with student loans. Fill out the fasfa asap. You can fill that out before being accepted. Financial aid priority is given in order of who applies for the fasfa first. 

Peanut butter huh? I've heard that is good. I will have to get that in the spirit of solidarity.


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 9, 2009)

Congrats MoeFab and Kevinaced! That's awesome! WOOOOO!!!!

(stares at mailbox)


----------



## timkido (Mar 9, 2009)

damn i didn't do fasfa (i guess i didn't check on the box) do i call them to get info? 


ohhh it seems like everyone who received the production letter is on the west coast. I wonder when the east coast will get it ..


----------



## Sonia (Mar 9, 2009)

You can still fill out the FAFSA. Fill it out on  www.fafsa.ed.gov and enter the codes of the schools where you want to send your results. USC's code for 2009-2010 is 001328.

If you didn't state in your application that you want to be considered for aid, go to  USC's financial aid website and apply for aid. They might ask for supplemental forms after you initially apply. You can do this before you're accepted. The deadline is May 5.


----------



## redic (Mar 9, 2009)

Go to www.fafsa.ed.gov takes about 20-40 minutes to fill out.


----------



## xavier039 (Mar 9, 2009)

My letter better get here by Wednesday.  I am leaving the country for 40 days on Thursday and I want to know before I leave!!! UGH!


----------



## MediaDuv (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi there. I was in South Africa for a month and have been crazy nervous about my grad applications. However, upon arriving home after 22 hours of flying, I was greeted by a large Graduate Admission envelop (MFA Cinema-Television)! Woo! I wanted to know if anyone knew the deadline to accept - if its better to accept early for housing and scholarships?

P.S. I've felt the anxiety waiting to hear back...but honestly found that the more confident and positive I was about the issue (school) the better results I got. Hang in there ... one of my friends who was admitted last year, didn't hear back from USC till May.


----------



## Sonia (Mar 9, 2009)

What a nice homecoming present. 

Have you been admitted for production, writing, or Stark?


----------



## MediaDuv (Mar 9, 2009)

> Originally posted by Sonia:
> What a nice homecoming present.
> 
> Have you been admitted for production, writing, or Stark?



Hi again. I was admitted for Production. =) Does the School of Cinematic Arts send out their own admission packet?


----------



## Sonia (Mar 9, 2009)

Yeah, I think you'll get another letter from SCA. I got my Graduate School packet on Saturday, but the SCA letter hasn't arrived yet.

I believe someone on the waitlist (Mags?) said that screenwriters have until April 15 to accept. Maybe it's the same for production people. I'm sure the date is in the SCA letter.

I've heard graduate housing can be hard to get, so it wouldn't hurt to accept and apply for it as soon as you can. I'm not sure how that works. I'm planning to get an apartment near campus.

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think USC gives out scholarships for the first semester. I think those start second semester (and you apply during your first semester).

Have you already applied for financial aid from USC? Anyone know when they send out aid package info?

I forgot to say congratulations.


----------



## MediaDuv (Mar 9, 2009)

> Originally posted by MediaDuv:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Sonia:
> What a nice homecoming present.
> 
> Have you been admitted for production, writing, or Stark?



Hi again. I was admitted for Production. =) Does the School of Cinematic Arts send out their own admission packet? </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Duh. I just read my letter again...was totally out of it last night when I opened it. I see the dept. will send out their own packet. Crazy times. It's 8:45PM in South Africa!


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 9, 2009)

Congrats MediaDuv!


----------



## MediaDuv (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks and congrats to everyone else, even just for applying. It takes balls to put yourself out there. 

I've seen that USC SCA does offer a few (faculty nominated scholarships) to new students for Fall. But most other scholarships can only be applied to by 2nd semester students. I definitely applied for FINAID. No info yet. I'm thinking about off campus housing as well - I haven't heard great things about on campus housing. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Filipe (Mar 9, 2009)

Congrats, mediaduv!


----------



## tabbycat (Mar 9, 2009)

Congrats to everyone who's gotten in!  I didn't apply to usc, but that hasn't stopped me from lurking in this thread! 

Anyway, just wanted to say that while off campus housing around usc may be pretty cheap, it's not the nicest area... I've heard the campus itself is pretty sweet though.  I personally would want to live on campus or further away off campus in the LA area.  Just something to keep in mind...


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 9, 2009)

Santa Monica and Hollywood are close by...

But yeah, SC is in a pretty rocky area.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 9, 2009)

USC area housing isn't cheap...

Congrats to all of you!


----------



## tabbycat (Mar 9, 2009)

cheaper than Hollywood and Santa Monica though, I think.  But those are more expensive than a lot of places


----------



## Sonia (Mar 9, 2009)

Hmm... when all of the decisions roll in, we should start a separate thread about USC living situations.


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 9, 2009)

I need a place out here anyway regardless of whether I get in...We should all rent a big house!

I'm living in San Gabriel Valley and commuting to Marina Del Ray right now...not fun, not fun.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 9, 2009)

STG, you still alive?  Has the mailbox brought any news today to you?  Or your status changed?  Neither for me. ; (


----------



## Filipe (Mar 9, 2009)

No change in here either...


----------



## Starbuck7 (Mar 9, 2009)

"Your file has been forwarded to the academic department for review and an admission decision"


Congrats to everyone who has been accepted already!  Cross your fingers for the rest of 
us...I don't know about yall, but I keep checking
my status every 5-10 min...and I'm pretty sure
my friends and family are sick of me talking about
this whole process by now


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 9, 2009)

I have a feeling this is gonna be a long week. lol Filipe, let me know when you find out (when and if you do). 

Crossing both our fingers.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 9, 2009)

Also, STG....remember, no matter what, even if a rejection comes, you still have us.  I can already tell by your writing on here that you'll be a fantastic writer (if not this year in the MFA program then next year, if USC is where you want to go).  It sucks a#% to hear this now, but I hope it gives you some consolation.  You are loved here, by a bunch of other crazy aspiring writers.  

Stick together.


----------



## redic (Mar 9, 2009)

> Originally posted by Filipe:
> 
> What we can infer is that probably most of the people who were already rejected are not on these boards, which takes us to the possible fact (which I read somewhere in this forum and totally agree) that people who are as interested as we are (meaning: have abdicated real life over this online craziness) have a tendecy to be accepted.
> 
> In short: just being here makes us more likely to get in. =)




Hey Filipe, I just wanted to give a meaningful response to your input. I'm the one that mentioned there seems to be a strong correlation between the people that participate in these forums and their acceptance rates. I've seen a lot of people being accepted on the forums. The acceptance rate seems to be a lot higher than 10%. (This is just my perception and not based on any kind of real numbers) Here's my explanation of this, 1) It takes guts to post on here with the possibility of having to announce your greatest fear. And you guys all have guts. 2) everyone here is seeking solidarity and loves the comradery. 3) That is exactly the kind of student USC looks for. Therefore logically, the reason for the high acceptance rate! You can't buy that kind of deduction from anywhere! 

So, Student Film Forum users, keep doing what you're doing!


----------



## Filipe (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey Redic! Thanks for giving more objectiveness to that issue. BTW, I forgot what you're applying to. Is it screenwriting too?

Neville, rest assured I'll post here the second I find out anything (I did my AFI interview today, BTW. I think I did fine. I feel more relaxed now. It's the only school I've had any feedback so far.)

STG, hang in there girl! We luv ya!


----------



## Filipe (Mar 9, 2009)

Found it, Redic! It's production. Sorry.

So, you're a philosopher, no wonder we've reached that conclusion. I really want to study philosphy one day. Maybe when I'm older.

Until there, hope we're both at USC so you can produce my scripts! =)

Good luck!


----------



## Astantax (Mar 9, 2009)

Holy smokes!  I got my acceptance letter today!  I'm in!!  

To say I'm elated would be an absurd understatement. Words can't express the relief.  I don't even think it's truly sunk in yet! 

Thanks Sonia, for your prophetic statement earlier!!  

Some facts about my experience:

I applied for the production program.

I did not get a supplemental form email.

I got an email from a member of the admissions board on February 13, regarding a phone interview which came on the 19th of Feb.

GRE Scores: 1210, 6.0 writing.  Jayimess, I too scored higher on math than verbal...and I'm an english major who often counts on his fingers.  It just goes to show ya...

Of my letters of rec, two were from prominent persons at my job, and one was from a well-respected college english professor.

I noticed my status change on Saturday.  The letter, which came in a 8.5 x 11 envelope, was in my mailbox today (Monday).  

If anyone has any other questions, fire away.

- Brian


----------



## Mags8934 (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow... I get stuck without internet for a few days and you're up 100 posts. That's crazy.  

I just wanted to wish congrats to everyone who's been accepted and serenity to those still waiting. 

I'm still playing the waiting game too, but I've got another program wanting me to make a commitment. Hopefully they don't leave us waitlisters hanging for too long. 

Take care everyone


----------



## ThePerk (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi everyone! My name is Alicia but everyone calls me Perk! Haha well anyways, is anyone here an undergrad applicant? I'm a senior in high school and I applied to the USC screenwriting major. Has anyone heard from them yet? This who waiting thing is making me really nervous. =/


----------



## Filipe (Mar 9, 2009)

Congratulations Astantax!


----------



## redic (Mar 9, 2009)

Props, Brian! That's three green lights for production applicants already! 

No prob Felipe. Thanks for making the philosophy connection! Haha. After, studying philosophy, you realize philosophy will never give you any real answers. But you can become very proficient at reasoning out different perspectives. Whether you can rationalize your own beliefs or not, you better believe them. My point, everyone is already a philosopher. Especially everyone here who has made the "irrational and unrealistic" decision to become a filmmaker... 

eh-hmm....this is why you never get a philosopher to start talking!


----------



## Filipe (Mar 9, 2009)

> Especially everyone here who has made the "irrational and unrealistic" decision to become a filmmaker...



...let alone in Brazil... hahaha

I'm sure I'll enjoy chatting with you when we're both at USC.

(what's your take on positive thinking?  )


----------



## Gregory D. Goyins (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey perk.

I am a transfer student. I applied for screenwriting as well. I lurk on here.
I am waiting for everyone of these guys to get accepted so that you and I can talk about our acceptance letters....

Think it. Be it.

I do know that when this thread dies down its show time for us.

Stay tuned.

See ya in the fall.

OH, and BTW...you're pretty much invisible on this thread if you aren't a graduate applicant.

LOL.

Namaste.


----------



## Sonia (Mar 9, 2009)

Brian! That's so great! I can't wait to meet you.


----------



## Astantax (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks Felipe and redic!!  

Edit:  Sonia, you must have posted as I was posting, heh!  I'm excited to meet you too!  That goes for all of you guys!


----------



## redic (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey Perk and Greg,

awww...we love you guys too. Pain and anxiety knows no age or grade level!

Felipe, 
We'll have to grab a cup at the Coffee Bean Jayimess mentioned. Positive thinking? Take it from GI Joe... "And knowing is half the battle" in this case "Believing is half the battle"


----------



## timkido (Mar 9, 2009)

congrats astantax!

Thanks sonia and redic for the fafsa info, i should have done this long time ago....

the wait is killing me...hang in there everyone! i guess we'll find out sooner or later...


----------



## ThePerk (Mar 9, 2009)

Aww thanks Greg! We can dwell in the hesitation together then! So where are you transferring from?
Oh and thank you redic! It's nice to know that at least one graduate notices the little guys! =]


----------



## Astantax (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks, Timkido!!

Oh, and @ Perk and Greg - We notice, and we feel your pain.  The waiting game is the worst.  We're all wrapped up in it.  Keep the faith!


----------



## MoeFab (Mar 9, 2009)

Congrats Astantax!! See ya next year


----------



## Astantax (Mar 9, 2009)

I can hardly wait, MoeFab!


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey Guys, I have NOT been rejected!  Don't assume things just yet!  Haha!  It's so sweet to be gone a whole, long, nerve-racking day (just had an interview with UCLA) to come back to such wonderful givings of love and all that junk!  You guys are really so fantastic! I can't say I dislike any one of you.  Now that is something unique on an internet forum!

But yes, no news yet.  I was so ready to get something in the mail today or at least a status change, but alas!--nothing.  I hope we all have spots; it would really be awesome to see all your puppy dog faces in class, knowing just what we've been through for months and months.  And I've made up my mind, if not this year, next year.  I'm not giving up on my dreams, goddamnit!  And if I hear a peep from any of you  of giving up, I'm gonna have to smack your ***** up.  

Man, I'm way too sappy.  I almost cried during my interview.


----------



## Filipe (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey Perk, we do notice you! Good luck to you too.

You should also check the forum for the Undergraduate Film Schools (http://forums.studentfilms.com/eve/forums/a/frm/f/5486066451). I'm sure you'll find other applicants there.


----------



## Gregory D. Goyins (Mar 10, 2009)

Filipe, did you just send us over to the kiddie pool? LOL.

Three months more to go for us transfers.

You guys hang in there. 
STG/Filipe/and everyone else frequenting their mailboxes digital or otherwise way too much: I'm so rooting for you.

And I'm rooting for me and Perk too.

For me slightly louder.

Namaste.

G


----------



## Sonia (Mar 10, 2009)

The kiddie pool is where all the fun really is, Greg. But you & Perk should stay here & hang out.

Timkido, although I filled out my FAFSA a month ago, I'm only now starting to calculate exactly how much this is going to cost and how federal loans work and everything. Feel free to vent if you're stressed about it! But don't stress, don't stress.

STG, I just read about your UCLA interview & really, really want you to get some good news, from somewhere. Good luck today, everyone!

Is anyone going to First Look?


----------



## Filipe (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey Greg, 

you're more than welcome to stay here with us "grown ups".   But you should definitely check the kiddie pool as well.

That's the good thing about being online: you can be everywhere at the same time!

I'm rooting for you too!


----------



## timkido (Mar 10, 2009)

@Sonia 

I"M NOT STRESSED. WHY? DO I LOOK STRESSED? WHY WOULD I BE STRESSED?! IT"S ONLY MY FUTURE.... OH GOD, I HAVEN"T SLEPT RIGHT IN 3 DAYS.. .


haha I came in extra late to work just to see if the mailman had something..


----------



## xavier039 (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm about to leave work just to go home and check my mailbox.


----------



## cracker (Mar 10, 2009)

dude... you have to chill out.. this is only graduate school. Do you really think a studio/producer is gonna care a rats ass that you went to so and so, and so and so. they're gonna look at your script. your voice. your writing. not your credentials. If you figure it out, between usc, afi and ucla, that's what 75 graduates a year. where the heck do all the OTHER talented writers from Hollywood and beyond get their start?

just keep writing. no paper on the wall is gonna make you a better writer. no two year program is gonna transform you into the next shane black. most scripts I read aren't even from graduates, they are from normal people. I could cite them all, starting from the playwrights in the 20s and 30s... but the material I did read from graduates???... all the how to write a screenplay books. 

so CHILLAXON. again, this is just graduate school. get some LIFE EXPEREIENCE. in your 20s you know nothing. especially if you just came out of your BA and did some web design moonlighting on the side. Like..your ideas are gonna be pretty worldly......listen, write your heart out..point in case, the great buck howard. 

here's a great qoute: 'those who can, do. those who can't, don't. those that can't do either, cite their credentials. 

THIS IS NOT YOUR FUTURE. This is a school. 
Why not write a script about the experience rather than just stress about it.. like orange county...

you may not agree, but this comes from the school of real life. meet people. have a vault of character archetypes ready to be plucked. sitting in a writing room for two years, with mostly white privileged folk, will not give you the impetus to write universal characters that have meaning and journeys that inspire and change. Unless of course, you wanna teach or write another book on how to rewrite your script... if that's the case.. cya in Barnes and Nobles!




> Originally posted by timkido:
> @Sonia
> 
> I"M NOT STRESSED. WHY? DO I LOOK STRESSED? WHY WOULD I BE STRESSED?! IT"S ONLY MY FUTURE.... OH GOD, I HAVEN"T SLEPT RIGHT IN 3 DAYS.. .


----------



## Gregory D. Goyins (Mar 10, 2009)

Sorry about that folks. 

The left side of my brain is given to very random negative, and oftimes, piously condescending outbursts. It is so strong and well developed in fact that it now has gone as far as to solicit support and manifest its causes in other unwitting Internet users posts. 

As evidenced by that previous post. 

If you see these in the future in your travels through Cyberspace, know that it is me. Feel free to ignore them and know that I am working diligently to rectify the problem.

So for that I must apologize.

The right side of my brain keeps telling the left to read the Theodore Roosevelt "qoute" from "The Man in the Arena" speech... you know the one that starts:...

"It's not the critic who counts, not the man who points out how the strong man stumbled, or when the doer of deeds could have done better. The credit belongs to the man who is actually in the arena; whose face is marred by dust and sweat and blood; who strives valiantly; who errs and comes short again and again; who knows the great enthusiasms, the great devotions and spends himself in a worth cause; who at the best, knows in the end the triumph of high achievement; and who at the worst if he fails, at least fails while daring greatly, so that his place shall never be with those cold and timid souls who know neither victory or defeat." 

But sometimes it doesn't listen. The left side of my brain has a hard time with my right-sided creativity. In actuality, it's angry that we have actually made a decision without its input.

Enough of the PSA...

...And now back to our regularly scheduled programming....

So I am wondering when the mailman will have my acceptance letter....May or June.....?

G


----------



## Suzako (Mar 10, 2009)

cracker,

I can only speak for myself but I think its possible to fully understand that grad school is not magic and to still be stressing about an application.

For me, its just the feeling of limbo that I hate.  I am certainly still writing scripts and still working to make connections and, just well, working.  But several big decisions (like where I will be living) rest upon hearing a yay or a nay from a school.  Hence, stress.  Just like applying to a job is stressful.

There's no need to berate people for venting that they are nervous on a forum for people who are applying to grad school.  People have many different reasons for wanting to go to school and its silly to judge them on it, just as its silly to think grad school will automatically lead to a career.


----------



## cracker (Mar 10, 2009)

i'm not berating...this is just school. nervous is normal....not sleeping for three days isnt...



> Originally posted by Suzako:
> cracker,
> 
> I can only speak for myself but I think its possible to fully understand that grad school is not magic and to still be stressing about an application.
> ...


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 10, 2009)

Seconded, Suzako.

Furthermore, I don't think anyone thinks grad school is the magic bullet. Do any of you think you're going to magically be transformed into someone you are not?

No.

Grad school simply affords people the time to pursue their passions in an environment that is purpose-built for just that. It seems like you have jumped to a massive conclusion about everyone on here, cracker, and it seems to not be correct.

This is a lot of people's future, even if it's only the immediate future of where we'll be laying our head at the end of the night, taking our meals, and what we'll be doing during the day.


----------



## redic (Mar 10, 2009)

Everyone is on different stages on the path of their journey. But I know everyone is investing a lot of their emotion, time and finance to attending USC. And that is why we hear a lot of anxiety, stress and fear from people. Can't blame us for the emotions we are feeling. 

I think your point is basically let's keep some perspective on this whole process. I agree. But I also think we all understand there are bigger things out there and this is not life and death. 

It helps to know people don't think I'm too young or I'm too old or I'm too this or that. Because we all understand how vulnerable this entire process makes you because it is so subjective.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 10, 2009)

STG, it's only Tuesday, right?  lol 

And glad to hear the interview at UCLA went well.  Tears can be good.


----------



## Sonia (Mar 10, 2009)

Perspective is good. I think we all have a reasonable amount. But this forum is a place where it's OK to express and even to exaggerate ("not sleeping for 3 days") our occasional lapses in perspective about film school. We're passionate. Sometimes overly so””but I like that.

I'm sure my "real world" friends are sick of dealing with my stress, and it's nice to come here and talk with people who genuinely care about what I'm going through because they're going through the same.

I don't see anything wrong with that.

I'm glad you said "magic bullet," Kiernan, because it brings my mind back to what's really important: our smoothies.


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 10, 2009)

I am so ready for smoothie day.


----------



## redic (Mar 10, 2009)

Cracker?! Greg?! Haha ok I get it. That's pretty good. Hey you know what? both of your points are valid. All opinions and expressions of frustration are welcome. Don't trip mang.


----------



## timkido (Mar 10, 2009)

@Cracker your tone sounds douchey. 

x2 what suzako/kiernanbyrne/redic/sonia said

You're like the guy in the group when everybody is excited about going to concert goes, "pshhh...overrated." 

we come to student film school forum specifically about USC 2009 thread to vent.. i mean .. we couldn't be more on topic. 

Yes, more importantly: I have a bunch of tic tacs samples after doing their site. you think if i put some in OJ it'll be like a smoothie? no?...poor mans smoothies


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 10, 2009)

It's not the degree, it's what you get out of the education that can make the difference between getting a job or not.

A classmate of mine just signed with a top lit agency yesterday, a couple months before graduation.  I don't think the agent will pitch her as a USC MFA.  I think he will pitch her as a skilled writer.  That's what USC gave her, or rather what she, and all of us, take from USC.


----------



## redic (Mar 10, 2009)

word


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 10, 2009)

Neville--yes...it is only Tuesday.  I checked my status again, and nothing, again.  Bleh.  I am not going to give up hope, but I am going to try and put things in perspective and stop worrying so much about what I could have done differently.  If I don't get accepted this year, I'll take a well-deserved break and hopefully get a job.  I'll apply again, and next year, damn it, I WILL get in.  No doubt in my mind.  

And cracker, why must you crush everyone's hopes and dreams???


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 10, 2009)

Echo that STG.  So if we both get denied, we'll both get in next year fo' sho' sho'.   And I know, I keep trying to put things in perspective but it keeps getting out of whack every time I wake up.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 10, 2009)

I know.  It's rough.  But I know we got what it takes, dawg!  Ruff Riders, yo!  Not sure what that means, but I stick by everything I say, no matter what it is.  Straight up!


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 10, 2009)

Worddd.


----------



## Gregory D. Goyins (Mar 10, 2009)

Except for Redic:

How did my post get skipped?

ONCE AGAIN! 

See! Try to bring intelligent levity to an otherwise uncomfortable situation and....

I knew I was invisible.

Gotta get rid of this invisible ink keyboard.

Greg


----------



## xavier039 (Mar 10, 2009)

Stupid east coast taking longer to get mail.   No letter today.  Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 10, 2009)

Did your status change, xavier?


----------



## psufilmgirl (Mar 10, 2009)

Anyone that doesn't get in, you'll be right where I am.  I am somewhat relieved that I know already, but this time next year, I'll be right back where I was, hopefully with a better letter!!  And all this Jamba Juice talk is making me want one!!  Stupid PA, no Jamba Juice here and I don't want an imposter smoothie!  I love the peach one!


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 10, 2009)

You're my inspiration psu!  You sure have tenacity  and hopefully I do too!  Only time will tell...


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 10, 2009)

Word to that, too.  

PSU, you make me feel better.  I think I might be seeing you next year.  Let's hope.


----------



## redic (Mar 10, 2009)

LOL you guys crack me up. You are all my kind of peeps. You to greg. Can't wait to meet you guys.


----------



## Suzako (Mar 10, 2009)

Really nerdy comment to Greg (yes, I seeeee you):

Your quote at the end of your posts sometimes makes your posts hard to scan quickly.  Not censuring!  Just saying!  And I apologize for this overly meta message board post.

In on-topic news, no change in status.  Blurg.  And yes, bored at work . . .


----------



## Sonia (Mar 10, 2009)

Greg, I saw your posts a minute ago and now they're gone. Seriously, did you delete them?


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 10, 2009)

(tapping fingers impatiently)

Come on USC.


----------



## timkido (Mar 10, 2009)

i think greg might be a ninja.


----------



## Gregory D. Goyins (Mar 10, 2009)

LOL


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 10, 2009)

Greg, it might help if you put a line before your signoff, thusly:

--------------------------------------------

[Begin really long self-quote]

It would make the body of your posts stand out a bit more.


----------



## Squirrelhouse (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I don't post on here too much, just kind of read around. 

I thought I'd post that I just got my acceptance letter into the USC production program.

I got a supplemental form email and a phone interview.

GRE:1410, 5.0 writing. I just finished my English major at the University of Alabama.

My letters of rec were from professors in the English department here at UA.

If ya'll have any questions let me know. Look forward to meeting some of you in a few months.

--Paul


----------



## Sonia (Mar 10, 2009)

Congratulations, Paul! I'm excited to meet you.

The literary magazine where I intern gets a handful of submissions and subscription requests from Tuscaloosa. Is the city a creative writing hub?


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm not liking that all these production people are getting their letters now.   I mean, it makes me feel like the Screenwriting ones are all done.  Just waiting for all the rejection letters to come flooding in now. 

That's how the grad school I'm working for now does it. Yikes.


----------



## Suzako (Mar 10, 2009)

I wouldn't give up all hope yet, Neville.  After all, Sonia heard this weekend, right?  Don't try to game it too much.


----------



## Sonia (Mar 10, 2009)

I assumed USC would reject me because I didn't even make it to the interview phase at any other school. But I was wrong.

And Suzako's right””I was definitely accepted in the "2nd wave." There could be more. You never know.

Hang in there, buddy.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 10, 2009)

Well, the mail came already, and I didn't get anything.  That was to be expected though.  Eh, I hope what you said isn't true, Neville!


----------



## ilikealliteration (Mar 10, 2009)

Neville,

The Screenwriting and Production programs have separate admissions committees... I wouldn't read into anything too much.


----------



## Suzako (Mar 10, 2009)

Hee, this whole thing reminds me of being in 8th grade and over-interpreting everything the cute boy in class does.  "He stepped on my foot by accident!  He loves me!"  But, I totally understand the impulse to try to make sense of it.

My coping mechanism is to just try to be zen about the whole thing.  Que sera sera.  Easier said than done, of course!


----------



## psufilmgirl (Mar 10, 2009)

You guys are awesome, and maybe you'll see ME next year, cause there's still hope!  Don't stop believing that you are worth it!!

I look forward to getting the dish on the programs from everyone accepted!


----------



## Gregory D. Goyins (Mar 10, 2009)

You mean like this:


(this area is reserved for words of sheer creative genius)



_________________________________________________


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 10, 2009)

That'll do, Greg, that'll do.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 10, 2009)

Hahah...


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 10, 2009)

You know, guys, something that releases my stress is kickboxing.  I kick boxes around until they're teared to shreds.  Just thought you might be interested...and if we all get into USC, I'll hold some kickboxing tournaments, especially during the really stressful moments.


----------



## Filipe (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey Neville, don't you dare losing your hopes!

You always have STG and I to cheer you up!

Until you've got a rejection letter, you have all the chances, man!


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 10, 2009)

HEY ALL!  If you wanna see something really  ANNOYING ...  I dedicate it to Neville and Filipe and all of the others who haven't heard back yet.  You know that irritation you feel when you watch it?  That's the pain we have to go through every day we don't receive any kind of word back from USC.


----------



## cracker (Mar 10, 2009)

i'm not being douchey im being realistic. 

stop sweating and relax. congradulate yourself that you completed the entire application process, it's more than most people can say. but seriously, this is just school. 

whether you get in or not, who cares. think about the big picture no education can make your dreams happen, especially in this field, its all up to you and your process.



> Originally posted by timkido:
> @cracker your tone sounds douchey.
> 
> x2 what suzako/kiernanbyrne/redic/sonia said
> ...


----------



## tabbycat (Mar 10, 2009)

hey cracker, what you're saying is true, you don't have to go to grad school to be a filmmaker.  But you're in a forum called "Graduate Film Schools" so that's what people here are going to be excited/nervous about.


----------



## xavier039 (Mar 10, 2009)

My status has not changed on the site but I also am not expecting it to.  I just would like to know tomorrow because I am leaving for 40 days and I want to open the letter myself instead of having my roommate send me a text saying "yes" or "no".  Sounds like a lame way to find out.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 10, 2009)

STG....thank you so much.  You'll always be my green little gummy bear. Even when you wear shorts that reveal the top of your ace-crack. lol


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 10, 2009)

Any time, Neville.  Now, cheer up!


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 10, 2009)

700 posts! Holy goat farm!


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 10, 2009)

This is how bad we want in! 700 posts worth! 

lol


----------



## Filipe (Mar 10, 2009)

Hope we hear something before we reach 1000.

STG, thanks for your Gummi Bear. Now that I'm annoyed enough I think I can shut the you tube down. 

I keep thinking how funny it'll be when we all meet in person.

And yes, I'm using WHEN, not IF.


----------



## Filipe (Mar 10, 2009)

Guys, where else are you applying? Any news from the other schools?


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 10, 2009)

This is pretty agonizing.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 10, 2009)

I applied to UCLA, and had an interview with them yesterday.  It went well, but there are very few spots open.  So I have less than a chance in hell.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 10, 2009)

Weird dude talking about selling scripts

I know that I'm posting too many videos, but when I saw this, I knew you all would get a kick out of it.  He's bizarre.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 10, 2009)

Looking to the brighter side today:

1. I'm getting nearly $900 back from the state of California and the federal government b/c I paid too much in taxes last year (without making much either).  Yes!

2. I remember that one person who got accepted last year in USC's program for Screenwriting said she was sure she didn't get in b/c she found out last, really really late...like the end of March, beginning of April.  But to her surprise she wasn't waitlisted or rejected but accepted!  

3. My mom and dad and seven siblings love me.  I'm gonna dwell on that fact if I don't get accepted.  Because I really did work hard on this app, so if I don't get in this year, that's okay maybe I just wasn't what they were looking for this year.  But next year may be a whole new bunch.  Who knows.

Optimism feels good right now.  I'm trying to tell myself I'll be thrilled if I don't find out til' March 20 that I got accepted, so sometimes, waiting isn't all bad. 

That goes out to Filipe and STG, and to all you others out there playing the waiting game.


----------



## Filipe (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks Neville!

You have 7 siblings? That's cool!

I share that feeling too. I have to say I feel happy enough to have won the scholarship, which was granted to only TWO people in the country. It was a helluva conquer in itself. However, I can't help thinking that I only have this one shot, coz the scholarship can't be extended to next year. So it's now our never.

I remember you told somewhere that you had a pleasant surprise regarding financing your studies, so I guess somehow we have already been blessed.

Whatever comes next, I'll be happy.

That said, I'm still keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Sonia (Mar 10, 2009)

You guys are great.


----------



## Filipe (Mar 10, 2009)

So far, you're greater! 

Just kidding!

Thanks, really.

And enjoy your moment!


----------



## redic (Mar 10, 2009)

ugh.....no more production letters? Looks like they're going to trickle in like a 76 year old man's pee stream....







   It actually does suck for the screenwriters to have production letters go out before all the writing letters were sent out. I feel for you guys. As New Kids on the Block say "Wohhhh-ohhhh-ooh-oh-oh Hanging Tough!" 

...awesomest!!!


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 10, 2009)

Ready to cross over into the hump day of the week.... Wednesday, Thursday, don't let me down...I need a letter by Saturday. lol


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey all!

You guys are doing well. Really well.
It impresses me how you are dealing with all this. Sometimes I don't know what to do and need to deal with my mind wondering crazy things... I'm REALLY putting all my effort on it. 

For all of you: Don't mind about other people say about School X Personal Effort. I have enough of my PERSONAL effort and doing things 'alone' for a film, that's why I'm looking forward to get into the School. To achieve skills and energy to continue. I wrote (still writing, actually) a feature film, have contacts in my country, great expectations and possibilities as a director. I could not go to a School, and just try to get into the industry, etc... I could. And even thought about it several times. But I want the School so badly... And everything I'm doing now, it's for this. (Just don't know how I will pay, as I need to find some schollarships ASAP. I will need IF I get in).

Neville26 hope you get into. If you think it's the right thing, just go.

I'm still waiting for a response and still worried about 800+3.0 GRE (Damn!). I can't forgive myself I left blank the first part of the test because of a distraction. I left the time pass! :/

Now I need to accept that, and wait.
Still waiting, still hanging...

Bless you guys!

"You do what you love, and **** the rest". 
"Losers are people who are so afraid of not winning, they don't even try."

                  From LITTLE MISS SUNSHINE


----------



## Gregory D. Goyins (Mar 11, 2009)

FOR STG:

The following is a true story. 

The undergraduate application has the "Quick Answers" section, not sure if its the same on the Graduate application below is my answer to the "Favorite Food" question...

*Favorite food:	
Haribo Gold Gummi Bears

I swear it on everything I love...LOL

And I love gummi bears...

P.S. They have a chemical in them that helps clear writer's block.
Just an FYI... LOL

So I think that your post was quite prophetic at least in my estimation...

If I don't get into to USC's Screenwriting program I am to become a Gummi-Maci.

So, look down the street (both ways) when you get to USC and you're on your way to class. If you see a big green, gelatinous figure in a tricked-out 1961 Lincoln Continental with a hydraulic kit bumping your song underneath the "Hollywood" sign in the hills, know that it's me.

Or a Latin King.

P.P.S. --- The Hungarian version is AWESOME...
Thanks I needed the distraction.

Namaste, 

G

______________________________________________________


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 11, 2009)

Haha...that would be one horrific sight to see.  I certainly hope you don't turn into a gummi bear, but I have to admit that it would break all kinds of rules in science, and don't we always wanna stick it to them brainiacs?


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 11, 2009)

Alright, I'm officially tired of waiting. Anyone want to stage a mission impossible style raid on the admissions office of SCA to figure out what's going? Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## psufilmgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

kiernan~

I'm in PA, so it's too far, but if you go, can you slip in my app for production so I can get out there in August and meet all you guys?  

HAHAHAHA!!

Also, by the time I get out there, SOME ONE will have to marathon Lost with me, as I've never seen it!  Any volunteers??


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 11, 2009)

I elect Kiernan to call the admissions office.  Yes?  No?


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 11, 2009)

Fine, I'll call, I need to get up and get some water anyway.

And I'll watch LOST with you PSU. I'm always up for a LOST marathon. WOO!


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 11, 2009)

STG, I second that.  I've already called them (last Friday), written two emails to the chair of the Screenwriting dept and his assistant and so yeah, someone else's turn to look like a raving mad prospective student, crazy applicant. lol

Go Kiernan.  Make the call. lol


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 11, 2009)

Wouldn't it be hilarious if the Admissions committee was checking this forum everyday to see how crazy and bad we all wanted it, and they were holding off on all our acceptance letters just to see what we will do, say, or post? 

I bet that's what is going on.  For sure. lol


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 11, 2009)

Like it's some sort of crazy social experiment? 

I called:

-----------

WRITING DIVISION DUDE
There's no set date that decisions go out by. BUT, I will tell you this. I didn't get my decision until April seventh.

ME
Wow, that's late.

WRITING DIVISION DUDE
Yeah, that was the experience of most of my class.

----------------

It looks like we may have a while yet to wait. Or it's just some crazy social experiment, and they're just waiting for us to kill each other, like Haunted by Chuck Palahniuk.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 11, 2009)

Go Kiernan go!  You're our only hope!  (Does anyone else think of Lion King when they hear that phrase...it's when Nala finds Simba in the jungle and told him how crappy it is back in the pridelands?)


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 11, 2009)

So I can assume his decision was accepted?  Hmm?  Haha


----------



## psufilmgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

We'd have to have Jamba Juice at our Lost marathon too!!!  Haha I'm like obsessed with jamba juice!!!

Maybe they do have a spy on this board!!  That'd be crazazy!!  

By the way, I'm glad the posts have slowed as my iPhone was dying every day last week by 3 pm!!


----------



## Filipe (Mar 11, 2009)

I would definitely check this forum if I were them!

It would be really funny.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 11, 2009)

STG, I don't know what to think of it.  Is there a place to watch the film or are we just reading a synopsis.

And way to go Kiernan.  And yes, I think that means he's accepted. lol  Otherwise they just let rejects work in the Admissions office. haha....

But April 7th???? Oh Lordy, no, no, no.  If I wait that long to hear it better be an acceptance letter I'm getting.  

But I should worry less about this, anyways.  One friend of mine just called and asked me to pray for her dad who got transferred into ICU this morning b/c of a stroke he had.  He's only 58.  This kind of put life in perspective.  Her worries compared to my worries at the moment. 

Guilty, as charged.


----------



## Filipe (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey Neville,

funny you mentioned this episode with your friend's dad. (well, not  _funny_, but you get me...)

A great, great friend of mine has been in a severe car accident and was unconscious in the hospital for over a week. We prayed so hard for him to survive that worrying about grad school really seemed unimportant.

Thankfully, he's better now (he's still undergoing some surgeries, but he'll be fine), which means I'm back to worrying about the schools...

But this kind of event does put things on perspective.


----------



## xavier039 (Mar 11, 2009)

I called the admission office today because they told me I was allowed to if I had not received a letter before I left on my trip.  They told me in about December that when I call and they had a decision made for me they would tell me.  Unfortunately, when I called they said my application was still being reviewed so they did not have answer to give me.  They said I could call back in about 2 weeks.

I applied for Production.

So there you go.  They are still reviewing applicants.  People who already heard were just on top of the stack.  Nothing to worry about if you haven't heard yet.  Some people have been accepted and some have been rejected.  A little more patience is what we need.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 11, 2009)

That seems kinda weird, don't you think?  Why would they just go through the pile and think, Oh, I like this person, let's give em an acceptance.  Shouldn't they look at all of the applications before they pick out who's getting in?  Or do they go through different rounds of review?  Seems kinda odd to me.  I would think they would wait until they were done reviewing everyone's applications before they started accepting people.  Man!


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 11, 2009)

Golly, people, stop calling them!

Be patient.  The wait sucks, but you're college graduates, not four year olds.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 11, 2009)

(that's directed at writing students, btw...)


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey, I take exception to that!  I have not yet graduated, Jayimess!  HOW DARE YOU!


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 11, 2009)

Actually, that kind of makes sense.

Think about how long it takes a group of people to read thirty pages of material and then come to a consensus about it...

To Jay: Hey...But...Hey! (kicks some dirt)
Gah....
.......
Jeez.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 11, 2009)

I agree STG, it seems arbitrary.  The admissions committee for PHD programs that works here in the graduate office I work in says they review all then pick ones that are "hot" and ones that are "not."  Then they go through and slowly determine which ones in the middle deserve to go through.  But that's them.  USC sounds like they do things their own way.  More power to them.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 11, 2009)

And Jay, just to point out: Calling the office is a typical response.  PHD applicants call me all the time asking if they're in in my office and I don't think, "What a four year old!! Pss."  I think, "I know how bad you want to know, but we don't know yet."  

I think people are different and they express their anxieties differently.  Some call, some don't, but the only ones I'd call 4-year-olds would be the ones that call me every day, again and again.  And the ones who think they're above people because (in their mind) they don't seem to be as anxious as everyone else.   

So I'm with kiernanbyrne, "kicks some dirt." lol  Let people be themselves, as weird and strange and as "4-year-old-like" as that may be.  Besides, half of this forum is kind of tongue-and-cheek anyways.  If you take it all seriously, then the joke's on you.  

Sarcasm, rules!


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 11, 2009)

Yes, but if I don't get in, at least I'll have something to blame.


----------



## Filipe (Mar 11, 2009)

I just stopped trying to understand the process.

When I got into college here in Brazil it was a little less enerving. On a given date, they publish the names of everyone who was admitted. Simple as that. 

But hey, if that were the case here, we wouldn't be meeting in this forum, would we?


----------



## xavier039 (Mar 11, 2009)

I only called because they said I could and it would help to get the process started.  Instead now I get to let me letter wait in a locked mailbox for 2 months!! Yay!


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 11, 2009)

I got my first notification (it was from SC) on April 7th.  Which is four weeks from now!  Y'all are so lucky to be finding out so soon!

I don't know if they changed the applications or what, but when I applied, they specifically told us not to contact them...ever!!...on several applications I wrote, so I applied that philosophy to every school, and that approach, namely 

(DON'T CALL US, WE'LL CALL YOU.)

has stuck with me.

Perhaps this old dog needs to learn new tricks.  I've mentioned before that my timeline is obsolete, and perhaps things really have changed that much...but I fail to see any benefit from hounding them, much less the frickin chair of the department.  

I'm one of the more demanding students, no...."difficult" is probably a better word, and I have NO MANNERS because I'm a scamp....

but I sincerely believe that emailing the chair re: your application is like calling the CEO because you're out of staples at your desk if you have one of those office jobs I've never had and hope to never have.

Tongue in cheek or not, being told "soon" by a student worker or the department chair doesn't make any of you feel better.  And it's certainly not like your calls suddenly remind them that they have hundreds of apps to go through.  They haven't forgotten.

When you get in, you'll realize that these people in the office take care of you.  It's different in production.  It's a family.  And I'm gonna look out after my peeps...and these people are busy.  I am here almost every day.   Everyone's desks are covered with applications, their floors, too.

But you all are my peeps too!...Thus I have asked, on your group's behalf, about your applications multiple times and gotten nothing more than a flustered "soon."

Typical response or not, who the eff wants to be typical?  This is the USC MFA program, where you don't WANT to be typical.

Especially when typical is mighty pesky.

If you took offense at my use of "four year old," as Neville's repeated repetition of my words in quote marks may indicate, then the joke is actually on you.

I really wish you all the best of luck.  I'll be here with you all next year...so know I don't mean to be snooty or whatever negative connotation may be taken from my encouraging you not to call, but take it as you want.  You will anyway...and they'll still send the decisions when they send em out.

Mad crazy impatient frantic life on hold love to you all...hopefully with calming effects.

Don't go focusing that nervy energy into anger towards me, lol!


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 11, 2009)

No no, Jay, I wasn't taking offense to it.  I was just trying to lighten up the mood a bit.  And about e-mailing the chair, I did that a few weeks ago but it was about setting up a meeting with an adviser to talk about the differences in the programs (from USC to UCLA to Loyola, etc.).  The other schools, UCLA and Loyola I talked to MFA profs in the dept b/c the graduate school set me up with a meeting with them.  For Loyola, the chair of the dept. wanted to meet me so I met with him.  I wasn't asking the chair, "Did I get in? " But I should've clarified.  

And I think you're right on about being typical and not wanting to be that.  You're right about that for sure.  

I hope it didn't seem like I was focusing my nervy energy and channeling it into anger towards you.  I really, really didn't mean to do that.  

Thanks for this post, too.  Makes me feel more at peace, actually.  More at peace than I have been in the past 2 weeks.  That's a good thing.

Thank you Jaysss!


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 11, 2009)

And Jay, one more thing: I couldn't help but notice a "Y'all" at the beginning of your last post.  Are you from the south?  I was born and raised for 10 years in South Carolina so whenever I read/hear that word, my ears perk up.  lol


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 11, 2009)

I love the Carolinas! I have a lot of family in NC...

And I didn't take offense, Jay, the four year old comment made me smile


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 11, 2009)

Well, that's so waaaaay different, Nev...glad to hear you're not tormenting Jack, he needs to read my thesis!

I'm glad to calm, I hate to upset you all in such a fragile state.  I don't mean to bring menstrual cycles into the mix, but waiting to get into grad school is worse than any presentation of PMS on "Roseanne" I ever saw.

(90s dated reference)

And I'm not from the south, I'm from NEOhio, but we use y'all here.  I apparently have some sort of twang, though it was never pointed out to me inside the state of Ohio or outside the state of California.

Foreign folks seem to think I'm southern, though southerners know better, and most people guess midwest!

And I do want y'all to know, I'm not trying to preach, so I'm sorry if that's how I come off.  As I mentioned before, I'm a scamp with no manners...and protective.  Grrrrr.



And, go Cleveland State.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 11, 2009)

PMS and "Roseanne"...lol  That was funny.

So Jay, you must be familiar with this reference if you're from Ohio (read really fast):

"Welcome back Magnum riders, how was your ride? (cheering) Please push down and then lift up on the seat bar and exit to your right and follow the signs down the exit stairway.  Oncoming riders, welcome to Magnum! We're gonna take you up 208 feet, drop you 193 at a 71 degree angle at speeds of 72 miles per hour.  We'll see you back here in 2 minutes and 33 seconds, enjoy your ride at ______ ______, America's Roller Coast."

lol


----------



## KayS (Mar 11, 2009)

Hang in there, gangstas.

Neville I want seven siblings! I think I shall implant a dozen embryos so my kids don't feel this horrible void...


----------



## Filipe (Mar 11, 2009)

I would highly discourage that, KayS... Especially with 2 years of USC ahead of you! LOL


----------



## Filipe (Mar 11, 2009)

Neville,

whatever that rollercosater is, I'd sure love to ride it.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 11, 2009)

Kays...good idea.  You can be like OCTOMOM and be the most hated person on radio/TV.  Yet, we still cover her again and again and again....Makes me so annoyed.  

Are you an only child Kay?


----------



## KayS (Mar 11, 2009)

Nope, got an older brother. :-D 

WHO'S READY FOR LOST TONIGHT, PEOPLE?????


----------



## QueenNicNac (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi everyone!

I have never posted here but I occasionally look around since I wanted to go to USC. I just found out today that I was accepted into USC for their MFA Production program and I couldn't be more excited! I wanted to meet other students who were also going as well. I am a graduate of the University of Miami in Florida and I can't wait to move out to LA!


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm ready for LOST!!

Congrats QueenNicNac!


----------



## Filipe (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm ready for LOST! Too bad I'm not in the US and have to wait a few more weeks...


----------



## KayS (Mar 11, 2009)

aw crap. new episode is not airing tonight. never mind guys.


----------



## timkido (Mar 11, 2009)

i hate when that happens. I just end up watching the rerun. 

well, ladies and gentleman, you're chats were great, but I'm going into hibernate mode until i get the letter. I just got booted off one of my accounts for not being active enough at work. bleh. 
Those who got in: Congrats
Those who didn't: Congrats next spring/year.
Those who haven't received it: right there with ya.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 11, 2009)

Aww, too bad, Tim.  Good luck!


----------



## Filipe (Mar 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear that, Tim.

Good luck!


----------



## psufilmgirl (Mar 11, 2009)

so this is totally unrelated, but i was going to apply to stark and production next year, but i see that you can submit an app by september 1st and that would be for spring, which i am assuming would be that next semester, correct?

Jayimess, i'm thinking you might know the answer to this!  i'm all excited about the fact that i might not have to wait an entire year to start school!  then i could meet all you awesome people!


----------



## redic (Mar 11, 2009)

They accept applications twice a year for production.


----------



## steelyd (Mar 11, 2009)

whats up guys. been reading this regularly but haven't posted in awhile. i just found out i've been accepted to USC in production. my status changed on their site on saturday and for the past four days i've pretty much been continuously ****ting myself in anticipation.

anyway, i'm glad i got in. i've also applied to UT Austin, UCLA, Chapman and San Francisco State -- been denied from UT and never was contacted by UCLA for an interview, so i guess i'm pretty much denied there as well. so it's great to finally get into something and feel like all that time on the applications and freaking out was well spent. 

that said, i really need to get my **** together and learn more about USC. i'm flying out there to visit in a couple days but besides just checking it out i need to find out more about if it's the right fit for me. basically i admit that my guide so far has been mostly the Film School Confidential book, and that didn't really paint a pretty picture of USC at all, though i know that basing everything on one book is not a good idea. really my main apprehension about USC is that it is described (again, in the book) as an "industry" school as opposed to schools like UCLA and NYU offering the "independent" method of filmmaking. i'm not sure how much any of that matters. my initial response was that i'd be better in the "independent" environment mainly because i tend to like more independent-style films; hollywood films, generally speaking, i have little interest in (especially the big-budget comic book stuff that has been coming out lately). anyway, i'm rambling, and this is probably the wrong thread for all this, but if anyone can offer me any perspective that would be great. mostly i'm interested in what kinds of films students at USC want to make and are making, and if you think that differs greatly from the ambitions of students at more "independent" schools. i guess my fear is that everyone going to USC wants to be the next George Lucas, even though i'm fairly sure that would not be the case. i'm also very curious to hear about how USC compares with Chapman, as i am still anxiously hoping that i get into that school as well.

sorry again for all the rambling. reading this forum has been incredibly helpful for me....good luck to everyone who's still waiting!!


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 11, 2009)

Congrats steelyd!


----------



## Starbuck7 (Mar 11, 2009)

Yeah that's great steelyd. Congrats!

As for the Film School Confidential, I read that as well and it helped influence my decision to go to NYU film prod. for undergrad. If I remember correctly though, the authors themselves came out of Tisch so there might be some bias there.

I can't speak for the production program at USC, but when I visited the writing department last summer I asked a lot of questions including the possible creative influences on students in regards to more studio or hollywood projects versus more independent styles. They made it clear that they did not influence one way or the other, but rather wanted to help foster the best writer you could be and the best projects you could create.  

I have not been accepted (...hopefullllly "yet") to the screenwriting program, so I'm not speaking from personal experience; however, I felt very confident that it was not as black and white as the generalizations about USC versus NYU tend to be...at least in subject matter for writing. 

I'm sure that production styles, on the contrary, reflect your concerns more. But I have a feeling they would be open to indie-like subject matters for short films. The person who gave me the tour actually came out of the production program and he told us that he originally wanted to be a big hollywood director but USC exposed him to documentary filmmaking and he pursued that instead. 

Again though I'm not an expert. Just a hopeful writing candidate


----------



## Jess Dang (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey all,

My name is Jess and I just got accepted into the MFA Film & TV Production program. I'm so excited to meet everyone!


----------



## Filipe (Mar 11, 2009)

Congratulation, production guys! I sure hope to meet you there, but first I have to be accepted. 

Starbuck, what's your take on AFI x USC? I know you're applying to both, so I'd love an input.

Right now, the info I have is that AFI selects people with some experience in the field and tend to me more concentrated and practical than Uni's in general, not having courses such as editing for writers, directing for writers etc.

I'd love to hear some more about the differences between them. Anyone?


----------



## Emily  Peters (Mar 11, 2009)

YAY! I just received my acceptance letter the other day from USC. I am so excited to begin my graduate work and to meet everyone...although I am not sure I will go to USC...I have a UCLA cinematography interview this weekend that I am flying from Boston for.


----------



## Maliz (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey!

IÂ´ve been reading this forum for the past couple of days. I applied to USC Screenwriting and IÂ´m still waiting for a response. I want to thank you all because now I feel understood. Congrats to those who have been accepted. I hope to meet you there!


----------



## Filipe (Mar 11, 2009)

Congratulations Emily! What did you apply to?

Maliz, you're more than welcome to the craziness pit. I'm sure Nville and STG welcome you as well. Would you mind to tell us a little bit about your background? 

I see you're from Puerto Rico, entoncis Bienvenido, mi amigo(a)!


----------



## Maliz (Mar 11, 2009)

Well IÂ´m finishing my BA in Audiovisual Communications (Film and TV) and in Communication Theory and Linguistics (in English). 

I see that youÂ´re from Sao Paulo! I visited Brazil 3 years ago and loved it!
Obrigada for welcome me to the forum!


----------



## Kylok (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey all,

I applied to USC's Scoring for Motion Pictures & Television graduate program, but I haven't come across any SMPTV-specific freak-out-about-whether-you-were-admitted forums, so I think I'll throw myself in with you guys. I mean, we're all film people.. right?

My online status is the same "forwarded to the academic department" message that many of you have (as it has been for weeks.. or months..) so our admission timelines can't be too different.

I'm hoping that my inability to find a forum of freak-outers is a good sign (lack of applicants), but the program accepts 20 people and is widely considered one of the best, so I really think my chances are pretty horrible.

Anyway, in the off-chance of acceptance, I look forward to possible collaborations with you guys!


----------



## Astantax (Mar 11, 2009)

Jess, Emily, and steely - CONGRATULATIONS!!  I look forward to meeting all of you in august!

Are any of the accepted folks here going to that event on the 3rd of April?  I'd like to, but I don't know if I can get away from work.

- Brian


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 11, 2009)

Kylok, if you come to this forum already feeling doomed, you're in good company. lol But hey, don't worry.  That's what I've been learning here.  Whatever will be will be.  It has little to do with your ability as a professional musician, etc.  And just remember: if you're this obsessed to look online for a forum to cope/deal with, then that may be a great thing.  Look at all the great artists/musicians in history...they have a bit of a wild/weird side to them.  And many people on here have been getting acceptance letters, so boo-yah.  Good luck to you buddy!


----------



## Filipe (Mar 12, 2009)

Guys, I've just had the FUNNIEST DREAM, I have to tell you!

I was arriving at the house were I was supposed to live. Maliz opened the the door! Then I met another guy whose name escapes me, then a German guy named Gurt (?). Then, at the kitchen, there's Neville, cooking! And so I ask: "Where's STG?". And he answers: "She's back there in at her room, studying". 
Unfortunately I didn't get to see your face, STG...
Man, this was soooooo funny. I hope it's somewhat premonitory. 

How crazy am I getting?

(And welcome, Kylok. You're definitely in good company.)


----------



## Gregory D. Goyins (Mar 12, 2009)

Greg.

The guy's name was Greg.

LOL.


________________________________________________________


----------



## Filipe (Mar 12, 2009)

If you say so! =)


----------



## Maliz (Mar 12, 2009)

I opened the door?? LOL!


----------



## Sonia (Mar 12, 2009)

Brian””
I'm going to the event on April 3. Haven't actually booked anything yet, but I plan to fly in on the 2nd and stay in a hotel within walking distance (the Radisson or the Vagabond).

I don't want to stay another night because of $$$, but I really want to see at least some of the student films the next day. And I'm having a hard time finding a convenient flight home on the evening of the 3rd.

Did you decide if you're going? Anyone else going?


----------



## TDK120 (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey gang --

Sorry for lurking, but after following all the drama for a couple of weeks, I thought I'd post a couple of thoughts and a question.  You guys have been really helpful in figuring out what was likely to happen to my application.

I've been accepted as a screenwriter.  I got my letter on Monday -- it took a few days to get here from LA (I'm in NYC).  My status changed to "You'll be notified soon by postal mail..." on Thursday, I think, and that's when I knew I was in.  A couple of things had tipped me off: First, no screenwriters had posted a rejection.  Second, everyone whose status had changed had been accepted.  And it makes sense.  If you've been waitlisted, your status hasn't changed, from the point of view of the university -- no "final decision", as they say in the status thing, has been reached.  (A final decision would be acceptance or rejection.)  So, as of last week anyway, if your status changed to "...postal mail..." (what a dumb phrase), you were in.  At some point, though, they'll start sending out rejections.  Obviously.  

I guess what I'm saying is that if your status changes from "...forwarded..." to "...postal mail...", you're either in or out -- and the sooner it happens, the better your chances.

My question: Has anyone who has been accepted as a screenwriter heard anything about funding?  Has anybody at all heard anything about funding?  I'm wondering if any of us will be offered any help.

Thanks to all of you who've been posting.  You've been a huge help to us lurkers (who, I realize, owe you big).  And to all of you still waiting, hang in there.


----------



## Sonia (Mar 12, 2009)

Congratulations, TDK, Jess, Steely, and Emily! Can't wait to meet you guys.

TDK””
I think I read on the website that USC sends aid package info to accepted students 30 days after the application for financial aid is complete. I applied, and just faxed a supplemental form for my application yesterday.

Someone posted earlier that there are a few faculty-nominated scholarships in the first semester, and during that semester we can apply for second-semester scholarships. I'm not really sure how it works.

I asked the financial aid office a question using the contact form on their website, and they responded within 2 days. So I'm sure they'll be able to help you out.


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 12, 2009)

Congrats, guys!

HOpe you all have your Jamba Juices togheter!
Go on and celebrate! You deserve!


----------



## TDK120 (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks, Sonia!  Very helpful.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 12, 2009)

TDK, so you're saying I'm not in because my status hasn't changed for almost 2 weeks???


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 12, 2009)

TDK, what is your app stats?  GRE, background major, age, sex, etc?


----------



## Sonia (Mar 12, 2009)

More about funding””

I have a feeling that my aid package will be made up of loans, and since I'm applying independent of my parents this year (without their $$$ on my FAFSA), which is different from my situation in undergrad, I have no idea how much that's going to be.

I have no idea how much scholarship money or grants (i.e. money you don't have to pay back) SCA students typically receive. Anyone know?


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 12, 2009)

TO Neville/TDK:
THAT would be TERRIBLE! Is it serious? Mine doesn't changes for MUCH MORE than 2 weeks.
Or MAYBE they're sorting a way to grant us a HUGE schollarship package... What do you think, Neville?

TO Sonia
I'm looking for schollarships as well, Sonia. So if you don't mind we could share information about. Just  bear in mind that I'm an international student. The only think I see sometimes is the http://www.fastweb.com. It's normally small amounts of grants and SOME good schollarships. You probably have heard about this.

OMG ! OMG ! COME ON USC! SEND US THE LETTERS!


----------



## redic (Mar 12, 2009)

Haha. I was actually going to question how wise it was for TDK to drop a bomb like that in this forum. Obviously doesn't understand the fragility of everyones state of mind.  

There is no rhyme or reason. All there is is waiting. So don't get caught up in making what people say to be absolute. Your letter is yours and the outcome will be what it is whether it is sooner or later.


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 12, 2009)

I agree Redic!

I'm really anxious. But I use this forum to put everything oput of me!
And it helps! haha!

And it's easier with you guys here!

Cooooooome ooooooooooon!!!!


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah, wisdom questioned...

But congrats TDK!


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 12, 2009)

Don't put any more weight into anyone's theories than your own, the truth is, none of us know anything about the online to post process, just can make assumptions and hypotheses.

One of your class will get the Annenberg straight up, and you'll know about it when you get accepted, the way I understand it (I am not the Annenberg fellow of my class).

Otherwise, that's pretty much it for MFA.

Second semester, you can apply for assistantships.  Scholarships will be for your second year, and you should get a good chunk if you have need, also there are the merit scholarships.

Plan on borrowing the full amount...

Also, myself and four or five other MFA writing students will be at the event on the 3rd, so I hope you all can make it.


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 12, 2009)

What's the event on the 3rd?


----------



## Filipe (Mar 12, 2009)

Jayimess,

what's the Annenberg?


----------



## Kylok (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks for the welcomes, equally-doomed brethren.

I actually think TDK's interpretation of recent events is pretty reasonable. Of course, nobody knows exactly how it works, and hope is never lost until you get that tiny letter..

But so far, it seems that people who have gotten the "postal mail" status have gotten acceptances within a few days. I don't know why some people receive a decision before their status even changes, but I think seeing the change is a good sign.

The thing to fear now is getting the new status at the same time as EVERYONE else who hasn't heard yet. Because that could signal the fabled REJECTION BOMB of legend.

.. And of course, this is just my personal hypothesis/assumption/mythology.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 12, 2009)

You know what?  For everyone who doesn't get in, and even for those who have and will, we put ourselves out there and we know what we want.  A lot of people can't say the same.  And just because they might reject us doesn't mean there's no chance for us to make it, or to get accepted again.  This isn't the end of the world, and though it does suck not getting in, maybe it's easier for the time being.  At least for me, it'd be hard to go straight into grad school right after graduating.   And maybe you can save more money before you start the program next time around?  There's always a silver lining, and if all else fails, just work your a** off and write as much as you can, and find an agent.  There's no right or wrong answer for this, and in a way, that's kinda comforting.  So, I feel for you my brothas and sistas...it does suck not knowing yet when everyone else seems to have been accepted, but we have each other, and if you ever need some encouragement, I'm always here.  You got my back, son.


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey (cough)

What's going on on the third?


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 12, 2009)

I dunno...I guess it's a meet and greet of some kind.


----------



## Sonia (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks for the clarification, Jay. That really helps.

The thing on the 3rd is a series of "luncheons" for admitted students to meet current students and faculty.  First Look is right after that. The invite came in my acceptance letter from SCA.


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh cooool. Have fun you lucky people.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 12, 2009)

STG is right.  Also, Jay, thanks for the continued encouragement.  

STG, I went to grad school right after undergrad and I burned out after one year.  So then, I stopped out for two years, went to China, then came back and continued my studies.  Best decision in life I ever made, so if you don't get in, I'd recommend a teaching excursion elsewhere as to get a break from school and to gain insight into another land, another culture.  Remember, you need ideas to write about and a year or two in a foreign land will give you enough material to last for decades.


----------



## Kylok (Mar 12, 2009)

I wonder if they let applicants who haven't received decisions show up.. on the basis that they are "potentially admitted students".. heh.

And good spiel STG; experience is the best way to learn anything, and self-motivation often produces better work than doing something because "it was assigned". (Although a combination of the two wouldn't hurt..)

If I don't get in, I'm just going to do what I would have if I did: get better at doing what I want to do. In the worst case, I'll apply again next year with better work, and in the best case, I won't need to.

Maybe the rejects can get together and make a film with their newly acquired spare time.. "REJECTION: USC". It'll win all kinds of awards, and we can use it to . . . get accepted.. to USC..


----------



## redic (Mar 12, 2009)

STG, sounds like you've come to an epiphany. Can I have some of your kool-aid?  that's the good stuff. 

Seriously though, The most successful people in Hollywood have had the most and biggest rejections. And the quickest way to succeed and get over that learning curve is to realize failure and rejection are inevitable when you take risks. Even after getting into USC there will be bigger risks and even bigger possible failures. Thinking youre going to get a base hit every time you get up is unrealistic even though you should try to every time. And actually succeeding everytime and not facing failures and not taking risks is detrimental to ones character and growth as a person. Now of course there is the right way to respond to failures to allow for the best possible outcome. Crawling into a hole for three months not being one of them....


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah,

Just keep writing, join writers groups, do some improv, attend seminars, intern at a studio...keep momentum going.

Also, holy guacamole! 800 posts!


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 12, 2009)

Dang it, Kiernan! I wanted to be number 800 post! lol 

801.  Okay.  That'll do.


----------



## tabbycat (Mar 12, 2009)

Is it weird that I've been following this thread even though I didn't apply here?  I'm pulling for all you guys to get in!


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 12, 2009)

haha, that's cool. where'd you apply to tabby?

someone better not submit this thread as a creating writing sample for next year's USC application.  you better not!!!! lol


----------



## tabbycat (Mar 12, 2009)

AFI and Chapman, for editing..

I'm also kind of following the UCLA threads too.


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks tabbycat!

Hey guys, we have groupies! Hahaha.

(pulls hair out)


----------



## TDK120 (Mar 12, 2009)

Sorry, folks, to create a panic.  I do understand how fragile everyone's state of mind is because this is a huge deal for all of us.

Let me clarify what I was saying.  No one, as far as we know, has received a rejection.  A couple of people have been waitlisted, and their status is unchanged (it's still "forwarded to the department").  That makes sense.  From the university's point of view, "waitlisted" isn't a final decision.  Only acceptance or rejection is a change of status.  And any screenwriter whose status has changed thus far has been accepted.

Let me put it another way.  Here are the possibilities:

#1) The SCA accepts someone.  They send out an acceptance letter (small envelope) to the applicant, and they also contact the graduate admissions office, who then changes the status to "postal mail" and sends out the big envelope to the applicant.

#2) The SCA waitlists someone.  They send out a waitlist letter (small envelope), but they do NOT contact the graduate admissions office, because they have not made a final determination as to acceptance or rejection.  The graduate admissions office doesn't change the online status because they don't care who's been waitlisted and they won't care until the waitlisted person is either accepted or rejected.  THAT'S when they'll change that person's admissions status online because that's when their final admissions status has actually been determined.

#3)  The SCA rejects someone.  They send out a rejection letter (small envelope) to the applicant, and they also contact the graduate admissions office who changes the status to "postal mail" because their final admissions status has been determined.    

So far as we know, #3 hasn't happened yet for anyone.  But here's what to look for (in my theory -- and it IS a theory):  If your status changes and virtually no one else's does, you're probably in.  If you get an envelope without your status changing, you're probably waitlisted.  If your status changes the same day everybody else's does...  Well, you just have to wait for the letter.  There's no way to predict. 

Remember, you're not rejected until you're rejected.  I was sure I'd been rejected when the first round of letters went out, and it turned out I was in the second round.  We don't know who many rounds there will be, so hang in there.


----------



## Maliz (Mar 12, 2009)

Well...
I wrote an email last week to the admissions department because I havenÂ´t received a response from USC. They answered quickly and said that all the admissions decision were already made. That my decision is suppose to be arriving within a week or two.


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 12, 2009)

Does anyone have the tally of known admits and waitlisters for Writing (looks at smelltheglove)?

Just curious.


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 12, 2009)

Maliz,

Really? What department?


----------



## Maliz (Mar 12, 2009)

Cinema. I applied to screenwriting.
But my status has not changed, so... I donÂ´t know what to think.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 12, 2009)

I stopped counting a while ago, but I think it's about 2-3 waitlisters and 5-7 acceptances.  Probably more acceptances now.


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 12, 2009)

I just spoke to admissions........

They said all writing decisions have gone out.

BAH!

(dies)


----------



## Filipe (Mar 12, 2009)

Guys, why are you discarding a third (or a forth...) round of acceptances?


----------



## Filipe (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks for killing me, kiernan. 

My previous post was 2 seconds too late. Forget it.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 12, 2009)

Ugh, didn't you just call them yesterday Kiernan, and they told you they weren't done yet?  GOD!  I feel like shoving my head in a toilet!  Ugh, I don't wanna go to class!


----------



## tabbycat (Mar 12, 2009)

to me, "all decisions have gone out" means they're in the mail, it doesn't mean that if you haven't gotten one you're not in...


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 12, 2009)

There seems to be a little more than a little conflicting information coming from them...

Also I live only 30 miles from USC, why in the world haven't I gotten it yet?


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 12, 2009)

tabby: that's true, they said "both admits and declines were sent out, so it could be either."


----------



## Maliz (Mar 12, 2009)

So if they told me the exact same thing a week ago that means that the decisions should be arriving soon. I havenÂ´t received neither a yes or a no.


----------



## Bartleby Fink (Mar 12, 2009)

...and yet, my status hasn't changed. Admittedly, I've always had a bit of a weird status problem. Which I guess means that I'd been rejected outright from the graduate school (seems a bit odd, but whatever).


----------



## redic (Mar 12, 2009)

The chatter on this forum makes feel like an NSA agent gathering intel. We just need to plant a bug in the admissions conference room.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 12, 2009)

But judging on what Jay said, who works in the ADMISSIONS Office, he said they were still sending out letters.  So this is interesting.  Painful, but interesting. lol


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 12, 2009)

So I guess if it's all done, then we just have to wait and be in limbo.  We'll probably all get told at once. Ready, gang?


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 12, 2009)

Jay, does your friend work in the admissions office or the writing office?


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 12, 2009)

No, I'm not ready, Neville...

I need to buy some scotch first.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 12, 2009)

Keirnan, you live in CA?  I live in Pasadena.  Want to meet up for some Scotch-downing tonight? lol 

Where do you live?


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 12, 2009)

We should all get together and have a total drunken meltdown.  That'll show you, USC!


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 12, 2009)

lol, i'm not so much worried about 'stickin' it to USC' as much as i just want to drink away my sorrow for one evening.  and then i'll write my new "emotional moment essay" (for next year's app).

lol this makes me laugh.


----------



## Kylok (Mar 12, 2009)

Kiernan, I wonder what the chances are that they just told you that they sent everything to stop you from calling.. haha.

Drunken meltdowns should commence when we've already received letters but not opened them. That way, when we finally do, we'll be too confused about their meanings to feel the bitter sting(s) of failure.


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 12, 2009)

Hahaha. 

Yeah, I still want to go to USC, so sticking it to them is not so much in the game plan. However, drinking is.

Neville: see PM


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 12, 2009)

Well, yes, I still want to go to USC, but for the moment, I want them to know that they've turned me into a MONSTER!


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 12, 2009)

Kylok,

I thought about that, but she was totally sincere, or at least seemed to be. She also mentioned that they were trying to get the remaining program letters out by tomorrow.

Then I had her check my file, and she said that it had been sent out last wednesday, just like the rest of the writing decisions.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 12, 2009)

I only have one permanent address and one current address on my application.  Did they send it snail mail "Media Mail" just to save money since they were rejection letters or what?  lol


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 12, 2009)

What?  They sent them out last Wednesday?  How is that friggin possible?  You live in LA!  I live in the valley!  What the heck?  Shouldn't we have gotten them by now?  It's been over a week, damn it all!


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 12, 2009)

I don't work in Admissions, neither do any of my friends.  I just ask the people that work in the writing division when I see them.

And they don't tell me anything but "Soon!" as I mentioned yesterday.

I'm not a "he," I'm a "she."

I think it's likely, since some have gone out already, that the departments will try to get the letters all out by tomorrow, because we're on Spring Break next week.

The event on the 3rd is an accepted students only event, they've never done it before, should be cool, and I look forward to meeting those of you that can make it!!


----------



## Kylok (Mar 12, 2009)

Last Wednesday, as in a week before yesterday??

I guess the mass anxiety is going to be over very soon. And some people at the USPS might be out of jobs soon.. if it takes them > 1 week to travel < 1 state.


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 12, 2009)

I want spring break!


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 12, 2009)

She specifically said: "Last wednesday" but maybe she meant yesterday... I really don't know.


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 12, 2009)

Gosh.

I admit. I'm addicted to this forum.


----------



## redic (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey kiernan, was that only for writing? Or for production as well? Seems like you've gotten substantial information.


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 12, 2009)

Man... I forgot to ask.
Is there anybody here the lives in LONDON?


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 12, 2009)

I feel really bad for international students right now.  EXCEPT FOR THE FACT that they could've gotten their acceptance letters sent out a week or two ago and still not received them yet.  So don't give up int'l folks.  But us CA residents can start heading to the local bars. lol


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm (will be) an international student.

NEVILLE... What do you mean about "I FEEL REALLY BAD FOR INTERNATIONAL STUDENTS RIGHT NOW"?


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 12, 2009)




----------



## Neville26 (Mar 12, 2009)

I mean b/c mail takes longer to get to international places, so it makes the wait longer (good or bad). That's all.


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 12, 2009)

I know, man... I was kidding. 

The way you North Americans says things sometimes it's SO different from us South Americans...

"I fell REALLY bad now". For me would look more like "WE ARE ALL DOOMED" b 
But I have an American friend here and I got used to that! 
Hey, I'd go with you guys (if I would invited, of course) if I was there! My status hasn't changed for WEEKS!
Why don't you think in a different way? maybe they're wondering who will receive the "big package"? Maybe we are "THE ONES"?


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 12, 2009)

Neville/Smell:

AFTER THE POST ABOVE, AND THINKING ABOUT WHAT WOULD BE A PERIPETEIA FOR US ALL...
I just got THAT HUGE cheesy moment! And remembered a cheesy song and at the same time Smell asking "who likes cheesy New age songs from 80's"? Haha!

Dream on, guys, dream on...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNnqjbojqjE


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh I will dream on Zumbi.

This is what I watched today that made me laugh and put things into perspective (except for the fact I love breakfast). 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYqM9-Fj0Pg


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 12, 2009)

One good thing on each video (the only ones I could see):

Dream on: Did you see the dwarf signing with hand like "DRINKING"? That was for US!!!

Breakfast: Good that they didn't say "NO MORE JAMBA JUICES"!!


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 12, 2009)

lol, yes me and God will be drinking Jamba Juices in heaven in 100 years.  I can't wait.  Then it won't matter who got accepted to the MFA program in 2009. 
lol


----------



## d.a.l.f. (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey guys, I know there's a couple of MA film studies applicants around here somewhere...

I just wanted to give you guys the heads up, I got into the Film Studies (MA) at USC off the waitlist. 

Congrats to all you production, producing and screenwriting kids out there, maybe I'll bump in to some of you at the Accepted Students weekend!


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 12, 2009)

congrats dalf!


----------



## Jess Dang (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey all!

I'll be at the event on April 3. Flying from NY just to make it and am really looking forward to it!



jess


----------



## KayS (Mar 12, 2009)

Here's something inspiring guys:

I know this guy who applied to grad school three years in a row. Not only did he get into USC on his third try, but he got in for a full ride (I think that means he was that year's Annenberg fellow, right?). He's in his first year right now.

So don't lose hope!


----------



## psufilmgirl (Mar 12, 2009)

Well, while you all sit waiting, I received the 2nd rejection letter from USC itself.  It sting a little less knowing that I'll be applying again in a few short months and hopefully meet you all in January!


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 12, 2009)

Has anyone received anything in the mail today?


----------



## MoeFab (Mar 12, 2009)

I didn't want it to come across like that. I deleted it so if you can delete yours that quotes it I would appreciate it because I don't want to hurt anyone's feelings. Thanks


----------



## sophiedog (Mar 12, 2009)

I don't think your message came across like that Moe, I thought you were trying to make people who haven't been accepted feel better, but maybe what Indiana responded to was because it was posted right after psu said she got another rejection letter, that might have been why but I didn't take offense to your message at all. Congrats everyone who got into USC so far!


----------



## MoeFab (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks Sophie I was just trying to make those that don't get in feel like they are worth it and just because they don't get in doesn't mean they aren't talented or don't deserve it, because they do.


----------



## hman13 (Mar 12, 2009)

Has anyone who has been waitlisted at USC for the MA program been accepted or received anything in the mail yet.


----------



## QueenNicNac (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey all! I had a question about the April 3rd event- does anyone know if only accepted graduate students are allowed to attend? Or are parents allowed to come as well? Thanks!


----------



## Sonia (Mar 12, 2009)

Queen””
I assume it'd be fine for your parents to attend as long as you RSVP for them, but I would check with the contact person on the invitation just to make sure. If my parents could fly out, I'd totally want them to be there, too.


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey all!

Does anybody knows if the Annenberg can also be granted for International Students?

Just dreaming on...


----------



## TDK120 (Mar 13, 2009)

Looks to me from the website --

http://www.usc.edu/schools/Gra..._fellowships_03.html

-- like anybody can get the Annenberg, regardless of where you're from.

Does anyone know if it's been awarded yet for the fall?

Does whoever won it want to announce it here so the rest of us can curl up into the fetal position for a day or two?


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks, TDK!

I've read there, and says that 100 students from 3 Schools at USC will receive, including The USC School of Cinematic Arts, right?
Ok, ... It says also that USC School of Cinematic Arts has no official date unveal the granted. 

Just wondering (dreaming on...) that some of us who hasn't got an acceptation yet for Production will receive an Annenberg, without interviews, etc... BECAUSE The USC School of Cinematic Arts doesn't have an offical deadline for that and they need time to choose and most of people that are WAISTLISTED, they are because they're CHOOSING THE GRANTED!

This would be an amazing PERIPETEIA, isn't it?

Right.... But Jayimess said on some page before on this topic that "ONE OF YOU WILL RECEIVE THE ANNENBERG", and will come with your letter.

..."ONE" of you?
Why "ONE" of you if they grant 100 students on 3 schools at USC? COuldn't be 3, 4 for Production? Or even 5 like last year?
Hmmmmmm.....







*MAYBE Jayimess IS THE SPY ON THE FORUM!!!*
AND MAYBE SHE KNOWS MORE THAN WE THINK SHE KNOWS!!!  
AND MAYBEEEEE.. SHE KNOWS WHO WON THE ANNENBERG BECAUSE SHE HAS CONTACTS ON THE ADMISSIONS DEPARTMENT!!!

JAYIMESS, your house is surrounded!!! Get the hell out of there with your hands up!


----------



## TDK120 (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm, uh, pretty sure Zumbi is joking, there.  Just in case the NSA is reading this...


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 13, 2009)

Guys...
Leonore Annenberg died at the age of 91 on March 12, 2009? 
Yesterday?


http://annenberg.usc.edu/About...312LeeAnnenberg.aspx


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 13, 2009)

NSA?

???

And why are u sure, TDK? The granted on the web site now are the ones for this year?

If yes, the dream is over...

Really sad for Mrs Annenberg.


----------



## TDK120 (Mar 13, 2009)

National Security Agency.  It was a little joke, there, Zumbi.

The ones on the website are from last year.  The pics are from a party in April 2008.

That doesn't mean they haven't picked the fellows for this year, though...


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 13, 2009)

Oh, yeah! Got the joke now!
For an international student would be easy to recognise FBI or CIA...

I know! I know they probably have! I was joking too!
Damn!! But I can't stop believing that still it's possible!

Like the FROG RAIN in Magnolia, and the boy getting crazy, mumbling: "It can happen!" "It can happen!"


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 13, 2009)

Bah...

Right, TDK, Neville and Smell.
Let me know when u guys are planning to get drunk to book my travel to L.A.


----------



## Jazz (Mar 13, 2009)

Can anyone share their knowledge on scholarships for international students ?


----------



## hman13 (Mar 13, 2009)

how much is tuition for the MA program?  as i understand it, you are taking 36 hours over 2 years = 9 a semester, which means 9 x 1205 or whatever a credit hour = 11800 a semester, 23000 a year.  Am i right?


----------



## Starbuck7 (Mar 13, 2009)

So I called the admissions office and a nice lady confirmed that not all acceptance notifications have gone out already. She said that we'll find out no later than early April 

I know this conflicts with someone else's post, but I say lets stay positive people!!!!!!!!!!  Good luck all!!!


----------



## Filipe (Mar 13, 2009)

hahaha I love these conflicting information.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 13, 2009)

Not all acceptance letters for Screenwriting Starbuck7 or Production or both??


----------



## kiernanbyrne (Mar 13, 2009)

Dude, someone was screwing with me yesterday.

I called admissions again, and the very kind very patient person on the other end told me that, in fact, my application is still in committee. In contrast to the person yesterday who sounded a little jaded (said her name was Wendy). 

...

Seriously, what on earth is going on over there? Was that someone's idea of a joke?


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 13, 2009)

Maybe that's the political answer they're giving...not sure which one is the political answer, but I dunno.  I was hoping I'd be getting my damn letter within a week.  Now I have no idea.  Well, I guess within another 2 weeks.


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 13, 2009)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!

I knew it! Since I'm not in yet, there only could be something wrong.

Well, as you guys (Neville, Smell and others) wasn't here at London to drink with me, I went with my wife and got my guaranteed hangover for tomorrow!  (yeah, I'm pretty much drunk now!)I'm ok for now, but not sure about tomorrow ! 

Hey.. What about Jayimees? Did she go to Mexico now we have found her REAL identity?


----------



## Maliz (Mar 13, 2009)

I'll keep waiting...


----------



## redic (Mar 14, 2009)

so if I'm assuming correctly. There will be a week of silence from the office because of spring break. Will that help the anxiety a little bit?


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 14, 2009)

Yes, for me it will.  It's finals week, too...so knowing that no letters should come then will make everything a lot better. Patience, everyone, patience.  

As my friends now jokinggly encourage, "No news is good news."


----------



## Starbuck7 (Mar 14, 2009)

Good point about spring break redic! That does make me feel better 

Oh,and I asked specifically about Screenwriting not production.

The hope is alive...


----------



## Kylok (Mar 14, 2009)

Is anyone sure that USC faculty has off during spring break? (Not to discourage the potential relief in a week of silence, but I know at my college classes are canceled, but many office workers still have to work.)


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 14, 2009)

Good point...


----------



## Kylok (Mar 14, 2009)

Personally, I'd rather get this waiting over with ASAP. We can enjoy our 51 weeks of silence after we get our letters..


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 14, 2009)

haha...yeah that's how I feel.


----------



## Kylok (Mar 14, 2009)

On an unrelated note (and after looking through older posts in this thread):

STG, how can "you're our only hope" remind you of the Lion King more than Leia's weird repeating hologram message?!


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 14, 2009)

Oh yeah, I forgot about that.  I just memorized Lion King since my little brother watched it at least five times a day when I was growing up.  I can still remember most of the opening dialogue.  Does anyone remember..."temper, temper, I wouldn't dream of challenging you?"  CAUSE I DO!


----------



## LA Filmmaker (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey everyone -

WOW... this thread really went HUGE!

Well, I got my 2nd rejection from USC today... they really want to make sure I know I got rejected.

They send 2, one from the film school, and one from the regular school. How fun....

Good luck to everyone still waiting.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 14, 2009)

It would make sense that they send two, because you get two acceptances, but that still sucks.

I'm pretty sure I'm not in Mexico, nor am I a spy...but you never know.


----------



## QueenNicNac (Mar 14, 2009)

thanks sonia! i actually called the cinematic arts office to make sure. they said they could make acceptions, but parents are technically not formally invited. i want my mom to come to try and convince her to let me move out to LA lol so ill be asking if she can come. are you going to the event?


----------



## Kylok (Mar 14, 2009)

"Asante sana, squashed banana.."

I just noticed that Maliz, QueenNicNac, and myself were all registered on March 11, 2009.. and Jayimess was registered on March 11, 2007!

Maybe it's a sign that we'll all get in! (Or we'll all be waitlisted until we make other commitments, then we'll get in.)


----------



## Gregory D. Goyins (Mar 14, 2009)

And I registered on March 10th, 2008!!!

..... and as we all know undergraduate is 1 step below graduate ( *1 day* and  *1 year*)

So maybe it is a sign that we will all get in.....

Yeah!!!
No more mailman checking...he thinks I am nuts anyway.

I can eat and sleep regular.

I can cut down on the coffee and cigarettes.

No more F5 button on my email.

I am so glad that Kylok came up with this epiphany I could spit nickels...

PS KYLOK's post is number 895!
8+9 = 17
17-5 = 12
1+2 = 3

Do you know what 3 is!

The month we all registered! 
Yeah! Yeah! Yeah!

LOL
________________________________________________ A little birdy told me to do this______


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 15, 2009)

Jayimess...

Can you tell us where have u been on the last 3 days...?
And with who?

?


----------



## Sayer (Mar 15, 2009)

Hey, I'm new here. 

I'm waiting for a response from USC/SCA. I applied for Writing. 

I read earlier about the waitlisted thing-- what if you need to accept another colleges offer before (by May 1) USC notifies of being bumped from the waitlist?

I may lack some common knowledge, but anyone got anything on that?


----------



## sophiedog (Mar 15, 2009)

Hey Sayer, for college admissions in general you'd have to give the other school your deposit to secure your spot before USC tells you, so you'll lose a few hundred bucks or so if you get accepted at USC on the waitlist and want to go there then you'll lose that money, but if you don't get a spot at USC this cycle you'll have your spot at the other school.


----------



## Sayer (Mar 15, 2009)

Cool. Thanks.


----------



## Filipe (Mar 15, 2009)

900 posts... and no word yet...


----------



## Kylok (Mar 15, 2009)

Nice ones, Greg! I'm glad SOME of us have stopped analyzing things like work samples and GRE scores and are starting to look at the REAL factors in admission.. like absurdly complicated number conspiracies!

Here's hoping this week brings some news..


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 15, 2009)

> Originally posted by Zumbi:
> Jayimess...
> 
> Can you tell us where have u been on the last 3 days...?
> ...



No.


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 15, 2009)

ZUMBI
                (Asking friendly)
          Hm.... Are u hiding something?
     Or were you with someone you can't say?
         Someone from...USC, perhaps?
Don't worry. Your secrets are safe with me... 

Jayimess tries to show a poker face. Looks at Zumbi and smiles.

                   ZUMBI (V.O.)
                (Thoughts echoing)
          For now...


----------



## ganz (Mar 16, 2009)

wow.  i've been busy this last week and couldn't check in.  something like 500 posts in the last two weeks?  yikes guys.  lots of anxiety on this board, i guess.  best of luck to everyone who's still in contention, remember to apply for financial aide right away. also, look into parking as soon as you get your letter.  the spots go fast.

ganz


----------



## TDK120 (Mar 16, 2009)

Have any accepted screenwriters heard anything about funding?  I'm wondering if the Annenberg is our only shot at getting help.

As I understand it, by the way, the nominations for the Annenberg are still coming in.  It hasn't been awarded yet, from what I can tell.


----------



## Sonia (Mar 16, 2009)

I haven't heard anything yet, TDK.

Jayimess mentioned that the Annenberg scholars would find out in their acceptance letters, so I thought it was done already. But thanks for letting us know otherwise””although I doubt I have a chance. 

I completed my financial aid application last week, so hopefully I'll get my aid package info in a few weeks.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 16, 2009)

Zumbi, I'm not a spy.

I don't know everything about the Annenberg, I wasn't the Fellow my year...(I was waitlisted, remember, and thus not a contender).

I just know that the person I know who got it our year told me it was mentioned in the acceptance letter.

HOWEVER:

we got our acceptance letters in APRIL, so it is quite possible those choices were made later, and thus you'll find out later.

I'm telling you, though, people, you need to be prepared to pay for USC with loans.  At least the first year.  Get ready.


----------



## Sonia (Mar 16, 2009)

Oh right. Forgot about the whole "not exactly the same from year to year" thing.


----------



## gundyfilms (Mar 16, 2009)

Two things that may help ya'll still waiting.

1) Those of you who have already heard, if you could go to thegradcafe.com and report your admission status it would be of great value.  I don't think this site offers a comprehensive and easy to use database for this information.  If it does, then I missed it somehow.

2) I got my wait list/Spring '10 acceptance today for the Film Production program.  My status on the application page hasn't changed, so I wouldn't bank on it being entirely accurate.  I'm super stoked.  Also I received an invite to the April 3rd event, so I guess being accepted for the spring semester counts.

Thanks for this site.  I was in a rut worrying that I would be rejected from the 7 schools I applied to (and never thought I stood a chance at USC).  For what it's worth I have only interviewed with USC thus far, but it did last almost an hour.  I've got my fingers crossed to get accepted to at least one or two more (hopefully Chapman) so I can make a good decision as to where would be best for me.  Ok that's enough rambling for now.  Hope to someday meet all of you super people!


----------



## timkido (Mar 16, 2009)

hey all - 

i'm back. i got the wait list/spring 10 acceptance like gundyfilms did. bleh now it's even harder to plan out where i'm going to be in 1 year. 

i put all my eggs in one basket and only applied to usc, so i'm going with the waitlist or spring '10. I'm way to exhausted to feel any kind of emotion right now. 

This forum was a big help for pretty much every step of the way. 

I'll post my picture and story up for ppl if it helps. 

ttyl


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 16, 2009)

Congratulations, guys!  I'm so jealous!  I want some kind of notification already!  For God's sake!  I feel like William Wallace at the end of Braveheart while the crowd shouts "MERCY!"  and my last words shall be "FREEDOM!"


----------



## solojones (Mar 17, 2009)

So I got my waitlist/Spring '10 letter yesterday. That was cool. In complete honesty, I didn't really put a ton of effort into my USC application because 

1) I was overseas and didn't have a lot of time all fall to work on it.

2) USC's not my first choice so I didn't care all that much.

I'm still waiting to hear from Chapman, but if I don't get in there I think I will probably go to USC in the Spring (unless I get in off the waitlist). Can someone tell me what the waitlist process is like? When would you know about that? This is for production. And how many production students are there a year?

I think I'm definitely going to try to go to the April 3rd thing. Even though it will be kind of weird going as a waitlist student... but it's only 2 hours away from my house so why not


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 17, 2009)

> Originally posted by Jayimess:
> Zumbi, I'm not a spy.
> 
> I don't know everything about the Annenberg, I wasn't the Fellow my year...(I was waitlisted, remember, and thus not a contender).
> ...



I know, I know...
I was kidding, Jayimess.

But... If you are not guilty, why are you so nervous about this?


----------



## Starbuck7 (Mar 17, 2009)

Congrats gundy,tim, and solo! Similar to smell's post, I would be elated to hear that news.

Oh and STG, that's hilarious  I'm going to bust out the blue paint...


----------



## xavier039 (Mar 17, 2009)

I was waitlisted for fall and accepted for spring 2010!  That is awesome news.  I might want to hold off starting so I get situated in LA a little more and make a little extra money before starting.

Another Ohio Trojan!

This was for MFA Production!


----------



## Starbuck7 (Mar 17, 2009)

My status changed! Did anyone else's? 

And Congrats xavier! Cross your fingers for the rest of us!!!!!


----------



## timkido (Mar 17, 2009)

thanks starbuck7. 

Jayimess, how did your waitlist process go? since that means that you were accepted alot later then the rest of the class was it hard to get housing or classes etc? 

i'm a little concerned about going in for spring production.... From my interviewer she said that they are trying really hard to get animation and screenwriters to all be taking the same classes in the beginning so that students in different departments can start collaborating more. But since production is the only one that has a spring class...is that opporunity missed?


----------



## Filipe (Mar 17, 2009)

No change in status here. Hope it's good news for you, Starbuck!


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 17, 2009)

Yeah my status has not changed either.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 17, 2009)

Starbuck, you're a screenwriting app and it changed today!!???  St. Paddy's Day????   Oh boy, maybe that means life isn't quiet in the USC admissions office this week (even though it's spring break). 

 Let us know as soon as you hear!

Where do you live Starbuck?


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 17, 2009)

Remember that Spring admission is admission all the same, folks, YOU ARE ACCEPTED TO USC.  



I repeat:

YOU HAVE BEEN ACCEPTED TO USC.  

It's hard not to self-doubt because it's got that pesky "waitlist" written on it, which distracts from the Spring ADMISSION part.

When you get your diploma, they're not going to put an asterisk next to it to denote waitlist or Spring admit.

Unfortunately, you just don't know when you'll be going.

If it were me, I'd plan for Spring, but remain adaptable to going in Fall.  Should they offer you Fall and you don't want to go, it's okay to decline them, they won't retract your Spring admission.

I've written pros and cons of Spring admission here before, I know I did it last year, so I'm not going to re-write them here, perhaps someone can find and link?  One thing I figured out with barbsteele when I ran into her outside of financial aid last week was that Spring admits only have one semester without financial aid eligibility, because we all apply in Spring... <b>edit: I MEANT SCHOLARSHIPS.  Sorry!</b>

Also, 507 has changed SO MUCH, nobody meets each other in 507 anymore, so take that off the table.  Isolation-wise, I dunno.  I'm working with three different directors on three different projects, from a 582 thesis to a short outside of school, and they are all Spring admits...

Also, a simple search should reveal my waitlist journey real time, April 7th through May, 2006.

Zumbi, I'll say it one last time, I am not a "spy."  I'm not nervous at all.  I already go here, so I've got nothing to lose or gain.    

Incidentally, the fact that USC's discarding the GRE requirement for the next admission cycle bodes well for you, Zumbi, don't you think?  You were the first that I thought of.

Re:  waitlist...The letter I got from USC said I would know if I was bumped or not May 1st.  After hearing nothing, I committed to UCLA in early May, only to be bumped a week or so later, via postal mail, not a phone call like my waitlist letter promised.  (though the phone call DID come eventually...but I was given "about a week" to decide, not 24 hours, like my letter warned.)

My class locked down pretty soon, maybe a month after I accepted, middle of June.  One student never showed up, though.  Makes me wonder if they don't do waitlist bumps in writing after a certain point; she had to have told them she wasn't coming, but they didn't replace her.  Or else maybe they didn't have any other waitlisted folks.  Who knows? 

However, if you look back through my year (apply fall 2006, acceptance spring 2007), you'll see that Slevin Kelevra got bumped about a week or two before school started...so anything can happen.  He got here, though, and he's doing great.  In fact, it seems that most, possibly all, of the posters on here my year got bumped.

Me...I don't know what I'd do.  It's tempting to withdraw your name from the waitlist just so you can get yourself a solid date, like Ryan C. did for this spring, so he could finish another project, so you don't have a summer of wondering.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 17, 2009)

I forgot to mention, the reason I hypothesize that parents aren't invited to the event is because this is supposed to be about the students, not the families.  They want you guys to mingle and explore and get used to the idea that you'll go here, and when you bring someone with you, be it your SO, parents, or friend, it's much easier not to mingle.

If you have to convince your parents to "let" you go to film school, perhaps you should explore self-funding.  If you can't get the support you need from them, you WILL find it among your classmates, no matter who's paying for it.

Best of luck.


Also, re: nametags.

I will be easy to find at the event, I imagine, PM me and I'll tell you how, but perhaps you guys should come up with a silly garment idea...a lilac scarf or something, lol.

Have a great one, folks.  Hope St. Patrick and the mail man bring y'all joy today.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm going to apply for spring 2010 production and see how that goes.  I'm glad they dropped the GRE requirement!!!  

Jay-any word on internships or jobs?  What have you heard??


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 17, 2009)

RHi again Jayimess...

Why are u taking this joke so seriously? I was SERIOUSLY joking all the time... 
Anyway, sorry if I offended you. I would think that this is a funny thing if it was true though.

I know, thanks for remembering me I have a "rubbish" English acknowledgement (did I spelled it right?). 
Will be no fun at all without GRE (haha). I think this is a good filter, but of course, should be always the least important. Anyway, if they mantain the TOEFL, it's all right.

I think that GRE would not be the main problem on my application at all. IF I'm not in, maybe there is something else I need to figure out.  Something that should or not be in my plot.

Anyway.. I don't want the Spring! I want the FALL 2009. Plus the Annenberg! It's not too much for an AMAZING application like mine!


I want my mom....


----------



## Sonia (Mar 17, 2009)

> Originally posted by Jayimess:
> 
> I've written pros and cons of Spring admission here before, I know I did it last year, so I'm not going to re-write them here, perhaps someone can find and link?


Here's Jay's previous post about spring admission.


----------



## hman13 (Mar 17, 2009)

wait, how do you check your status of whether youre admitted or not?


----------



## barbsteele (Mar 17, 2009)

Didn't have the time to read all of Jayimess' post, but I wanted to correct one thing:

If you enter in the Spring you ARE eligible for Financial Aid. Actually, you get MORE of a Stafford loan, because you get the whole year's worth instead of having it split in two.

The problem I had was with scholarship apps. You have to have a transcript from your undergrad if you're a Spring admit, since you don't have USC grades yet. My undergrad charges a buttload to send out transcripts, so that was the problem I was having... but when I went to submit my scholarship app, they said it was fine without it.

So don't worry about financial aid =)

(and congrats Tom!!!)


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 17, 2009)

It's just the status of your application you can check--whether they have come to a decision and sent you a letter is all that you can learn through their status page.  It sucks.


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 17, 2009)

> Originally posted by hman13:
> wait, how do you check your status of whether youre admitted or not?



Hey, Hman!

You need to LOGIN again at the USC application page.
At the bottom of the page is *IN BOLD* the status.


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey, Smell...

We are syncronised... What are u doing at the moment there in California?
I'm in my "pojamas", drinking orange juice and surfing (on the web).


----------



## xavier039 (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks Barb!  I am very excited to be a Trojan.  I'll see you guys soon!

I am still in for that Jamba Juice for the others going.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 17, 2009)

OMG!!!

barbsteele, thanks for catching my error...I edited it, but I meant SCHOLARSHIP eligibility.

Whoopsie.

And Zumbi, it's a joke, I get it.  However, people stumbling onto this site may not, so I feel I need to be clear that I am only here to help.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm just being a loser at the moment, Zumbi.  I should be studying for a final, but hell, why bother?  It's St. Patrick's Day!  It's time for drinking, crying and singing Irish hymns.  Oh, and eating Lucky Charms!  Eh, nevermind, that sh**'s nasty.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 17, 2009)

Oh yeah, Neville--did you ever go get drunk that night when we all were mopey?


----------



## hman13 (Mar 17, 2009)

im in an interesting situation.  i received an invite to the april 3rd party (im going), and a phone call congratulating me, but I have not received anything in the mail.  My status checker says the application is under review.  I was originally waitlisted 2 weeks ago, and feel that this is a quick turnaround and I may be admitted for Spring-----however Im an MA applicant and the website says they dont accept spring starts/applicants for that.  I called the office and they said they have a letter and are sending it.   what am i to think?  pop a champagne bottle?  hold my breath til the letter gets here and i see its official?


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 17, 2009)

Sounds like a win to me!  Congratulations!  But don't hold it against me if you aren't getting in, though I doubt that's the case.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 17, 2009)

STG, no I came to my senses and only had one glass of wine. I was housesitting for four dogs at the time so I decided I'd better be good and clean so as to not worry the four pups.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 17, 2009)

I suppose your status hasn't changed then, Neville?


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 17, 2009)

> Originally posted by smell_the_glove:
> I'm just being a loser at the moment, Zumbi.  I should be studying for a final, but hell, why bother?  It's St. Patrick's Day!  It's time for drinking, crying and singing Irish hymns.  Oh, and eating Lucky Charms!  Eh, nevermind, that sh**'s nasty.



Don't say that, dude! you are not a loser...

I mean, you are THE dude!
YOu are... a Lebowski!


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 17, 2009)

I feel more like Donny at this point, and USC is just constantly telling me to "shut the f*** up."


----------



## Filipe (Mar 17, 2009)

I can't wait for you to get into USC or UCLA just to prove you wrong!


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 17, 2009)

Don't hold your breath, Filipe!


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 17, 2009)

Nope, no status change and just checked the mail today: no mail either. I'm not gonna even ask you the same question back, cause i know the answer.  I guess we'll just have to wait and see what the news is for Starbuck now. ; )


----------



## Filipe (Mar 17, 2009)

Nev, STG, guys... now that my anxiety is partially over, I'll dedicate all my positive thinking towards you!


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 17, 2009)

Well, I'm starting my St Patrick's day celebrations early!  Let's all get drunk and forget this baloney for tonight...YIPPEEE!

And I'm so happy you got into AFI, Filipe!  I'm sure you must be ecstatic!


----------



## Filipe (Mar 17, 2009)

You have no idea how ecstatic I am!

That means whatever happens, I WILL get to meet you and Neville in person, since you're both in LA!


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 17, 2009)

Well, I'm not in L.A., but I'm sure I'll be moving out there even if I don't get in anywhere.  And then we can all meet and hopefully work together in the future!  Ha!  Wouldn't that be something?!


----------



## Maliz (Mar 17, 2009)

My status changed today! 
It says that I would soon receive my admission decision!


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 17, 2009)

OH hush, Indiana--you better be knocking on wood!


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 17, 2009)

"Your file has been forwarded to the academic department for review and an admission decision. You may check this system periodically for updates, and if the academic department requires additional information or renders an admission decision, you will be contacted".


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 17, 2009)

Filipe.

Vc ta dentro entao?
Da AFI???

PARABENS!
Uhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!


----------



## Kylok (Mar 17, 2009)

Ah, so much activity this week.. congrats to all you waitlisters! Still the same months-old status for me..


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 17, 2009)

Oh Indiana, Filipe is a "he" not a "she" and I think he'll get in both, too.

And Zumbi...I feel you.  I'm right where you're at.  Don't worry.  We're in this thing together!


----------



## Kylok (Mar 17, 2009)

I believe he or she (IB) was referring to the she (STG), not the he (Fili).

('pe' truncated for the sake of the rhyme.)


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 17, 2009)

lol, oh my bad.  

Maliz!!! Great news! Let us know what you hear!!!!


----------



## Filipe (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey Maliz! Let's hope for great news for you, then.

STG, I don't care where you are, I'll find you, woman! 

Neville, hang in there man! I'm still counting on the idea of us being classmates at USC.

Zumbi, rapaz! Fui aceito no AFI. NÃ£o tem ideia como eu to aliviado... Boa sorte pra vocÃª!


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 17, 2009)

What's with all this Spanish talk?  Don't you know I'm loco?!


----------



## Sonia (Mar 17, 2009)

Just moved the dumb question I posted here to a new thread. And good luck, Maliz & everyone who's still waiting.


----------



## Filipe (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey STG, it's not Spanish, it's Portuguese.
So, in this case, you'd be "louca".


----------



## cabezon (Mar 17, 2009)

Wow! this USC topic is amazing. Almost 1000 replies in 2 months! holy cow! I didn't apply to SC but I want to be part of history. lol here's to getting 1000 posts sometime in the next day or two. 

good luck everyone!


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 17, 2009)

That's why freetranslation.com didn't work!  Haha!


----------



## Filipe (Mar 17, 2009)

Don't worry. I'll free translate it to you, STG 

_Zumbi, rapaz! Fui aceito no AFI. NÃ£o tem ideia como eu to aliviado... Boa sorte pra vocÃª_

means

Zumbi, man! I was accepted into AFI. You have no idea how releiveed I am... Good luck to you.


----------



## Maliz (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks, Sonia. 
Filipe, Congrats!! IÂ´m really happy for you!


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 17, 2009)

As am I, Filipe.  And I have a feeling you'll be hearing a positive word from USC soon, too.


----------



## redic (Mar 17, 2009)

This post brought to you by:


----------



## Sonia (Mar 18, 2009)

Did anyone have their Jamba Juice yet? It's starting to warm up in Minnesota, so I'm in the mood for it...


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey, Sonia!

Don't you guys dare go for Jamba Juices without me!
Erm... I'm actually not OFFICIALY accepted yet. But I'm sure they weill send me a letter soon. I mean, I hope! 

MAYBE AFTER MY ONLINE STATUS CHANGE!!!
AARGH!


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 18, 2009)

> Originally posted by Neville26:
> Oh Indiana, Filipe is a "he" not a "she" and I think he'll get in both, too.
> 
> And Zumbi...I feel you.  I'm right where you're at.  Don't worry.  We're in this thing together!



Thanks, Neville. 
I'm deeply touched. 
Good to have you on the same boat...

We are almost there, my friend. Almost there....

DAMN this online status!


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 18, 2009)

In the middle of a dust we see a small and deteriorated boat vaguing in the dark sea.

Approaching we see Neville and Zumbi layed down on the boat.

                 NEVILLE
                (Gasping)
           The letter... My letter...

                  ZUMBI
               (Whispering)
           Almost there...

A huge white light increases size fast.
CLOSE UP in Neville's face, looking at the 
light.

                 NEVILLE
               (Smiling)
            Is it... Is it my letter?

                  ZUMBI
      (trying to open the eyes)
            Yes! Yes... No...?
       It is... it is... Oh my god...


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 18, 2009)

Haha...Zumbi, you are a genius!


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 18, 2009)

Is anyone else having trouble logging on to the application site?  My connection keeps timing out.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 18, 2009)

Haha, Zumbi....love it. So clever.  I don't think a screenplay has ever been written where a vision (great white light) appears and it turns out to be Jamba Juice.  I can see the feature now:

Neville and Zumbi Go To Jamba Juice

sequel:
Neville and Zumbi Escape From Jamba Juice

Or something like that....


And STG, mine is working.  If yours continues to not work, let me know and I'll check your status for you.  (Maybe the jamba juice gods are trying to tell you something???  No more checking your application status!!! lol)


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 18, 2009)

P.S. Maliz and Starbuck....what time does the mail come today to your respective homes? lol

Delightfully obsessed with other people's letters,
Nev


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 18, 2009)

It's working now, thank God!  Well, actually, I was hoping it wouldn't work all day so I wouldn't feel the need to keep checking it.  I think I'm going to clean my apartment today and be productive!


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah, I need to do that tonight.  I've got some family visiting for spring break and they're arriving tomorrow.  I was hoping I'd hear before they got here but I guess they'll have to put up with my anxious post checking / status refreshing / mail box open door-ing. Or something like that.


----------



## Starbuck7 (Mar 18, 2009)

No mail today.  Probably a good thing if it's a rejection...

that way I won't get psyched out for my ucla interview.

Happy to be in the dark for now


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 18, 2009)

When is your UCLA interview Starbuck7?


----------



## Starbuck7 (Mar 18, 2009)

This Friday.  I'm pretty nervous, but I've been reading the books by the interviewer(s), and I really respect their approach.  Even if I have a panic attack, it should be a good learning experience.


----------



## Filipe (Mar 18, 2009)

Good luck with the interview and the letter, Starbuck!


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 18, 2009)

You've been reading the book the interviewer wrote?  You'll be fine.  He/She'll love that and respect that you took the time to do that.  Nice work to prepare for it. 

And good luck!  I'm sure you'll do great!  I didn't even get an interview for UCLA so just be reassured if you got one, that means they really thought your app stood out.


----------



## Maliz (Mar 18, 2009)

Good luck in your interview, Starbuck! YouÂ´ll do great 
No mail for me today 

Neville, my mail arrives, more or less, at 10 am.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 18, 2009)

i have a feeling you'll be getting accepted Maliz.  Just a feeling, but a strong one.  And since you're in Puerto Rico, it might take a few more days or moreso, won't it?


----------



## Starbuck7 (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks yall!!  And I hope you get some good news as well Maliz


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 18, 2009)

I just eat LOADS of Peanuts M&M's after my dinner.

AM I TOO ANXIOUS?

STARBUCK!!! F***ING HELL, MAN!
CONGRATS!!!!
GO FOR IT!


----------



## Sayer (Mar 18, 2009)

Anyone for Writing for the Screen and Television heard yet?

I haven't and speed home everyday to get to the mailbox. You guys think its a good sign or a bad sign that I haven't heard yet.

I don't have the greatest transcript, but I got a 3.78 this last semester. Only one B+. I also did a summer course at USC, and hopefully I wrote well on the samples and stuff (my friends tell me its good, don't know if thats decency or actually good).

Anyway, think its good sign or bad sign haven't heard yet? At least they didn't straight off reject me.


----------



## redic (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm in! Spring 2010! 

I'm kinda in shock right now. Just last night I was praying I would be able to tell my Grandfather I got in before he died (he's very sick right now). He's part of the reason why I want to be a director.

All of my friends and family are so happy for me. They all know what I've been through. If any of you have any doubts or don't get in or need some encouraging words, drop me a line...

...living proof of what happens when you don't give up the first or even second time....


----------



## steelyd (Mar 18, 2009)

congrats redic!


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 18, 2009)

Cool, Redic!  I'm definitely gonna follow your lead if I don't get in this time around!  Good for you!


----------



## Maliz (Mar 18, 2009)

Congrats, Redic! 

Neville: Well...maybe it takes more days,maybe like a week! This has been a really long wait! 
IÂ´m really anxious!

Just 8 more posts and we hit the 1000!!


----------



## Filipe (Mar 18, 2009)

7...


----------



## Kylok (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice, Redic! This waitlist seems massive! But it's nice that it's an ACCEPTANCE/waitlist.. not just the standard "maybe you're in, but maybe you're not" kind.

(6..)


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 18, 2009)

Congrats, Redic!!!!!!!!!  I'll see you in LA.  Let me know if you want to go to MOSAIC to visit and I'll take you there. 

Blessings, buddy. 

And Maliz, again...don't fret...I got a good feeling about you.


----------



## Ivym07 (Mar 18, 2009)

Have any other screenwriting admits gotten phone calls from the writing faculty? I missed a call from one of the professors today, but he said he'd try me again tomorrow. I feel almost as if I'm being interviewed, which I know is silly, but  it makes me nervous nonetheless!


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 18, 2009)

3...


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 18, 2009)

2....


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 18, 2009)

1.75...


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 18, 2009)

1000!!!

YAY!!!!
The biggest topic on this forum!
And the most anxious as well!

Ha!


----------



## TDK120 (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey gang,

Any other screenwriters in at both USC and NYU?  If so, how are you weighing out the choice?

I'm struggling...


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 19, 2009)

> Originally posted by Neville26:
> Congrats, Redic!!!!!!!!!  I'll see you in LA.  Let me know if you want to go to MOSAIC to visit and I'll take you there.
> 
> Blessings, buddy.
> ...



Hey, Nev...

Until when will we be vaguing on this boat?
I'm tired, man...

What are your feelings about this?


----------



## Sonia (Mar 19, 2009)

Congrats, Redic! I'm really happy you got in.  You've been really supportive of everyone on these boards. I can't wait to meet you next spring.

Sayer, a handful of people (maybe 5-7?) on this forum have been accepted or waitlisted to Writing for Screen & TV. No rejections yet.

Ivy, I haven't gotten any calls from USC. I wonder what yours means! Must be a good thing.


----------



## TDK120 (Mar 19, 2009)

That's gotta be good news, Ivy.  

Good luck!


----------



## Filipe (Mar 19, 2009)

Congrats, Redic! You must be thrilled! And releived! 

Good luck to all of us who's still waiting!


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 19, 2009)

Redic, man...

CONGRATULATIONS!
You deserve!

So... SPRING 2010!
Hope it can be an Odissey for you! With good vibrations!


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 19, 2009)

Zumbi....

I'm feeling okay now.  I think I've already entertained the possibility that I won't get in enough that it won't come so hard to me.  But I still think there's a shot.  There's a chance.  We'll see.  You never know.  I still think we should wait until the first week of April when we'll hear back for sure.  You never know what you don't know....

What are your thoughts?  I guess I stopped losing sleep about it a week ago, so I'm in a different place now.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 19, 2009)

P.S. Zumbi, remember, you have the whole "I'm from London" thing going for you.  Whereas, I live 10 miles away from USC right now so the biggest thing I can muster up is, "I'm from Pasadena!!!" Don't worry.  You'll hear soon....


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeah, Ivy! I wish I would've gotten a call from a professor.


----------



## Filipe (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey Neville,

what about LMU? Any feedbacks?


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 19, 2009)

LMU doesn't send out acceptance letters until early-to-mid April.  Honestly, they only accept 12 out of about a 100 so it's not looking great for them.  The only positive thing for LMU and me is that I met with the Screenwriting chair and another professor and they seemed impressed I had worked for Garry Marshall (writer, producer and director).  So yeah...

You thinking you'll go to AFI should you not get in anywhere else?  What if you get in to USC and AFI?  What will your decision be then?


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 19, 2009)

Wow, you worked with Garry Marshall?  How'd you get that?


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 19, 2009)

The phone call after you've been accepted...several of my classmates got them.

The best we could figure was that it was their way of getting you excited about the program, so you'll commit.  At a party in our first semester, it came out that Mardik Martin called this guy, and so and so called that girl...but none of the people who accepted right away.

(as a waitlister, I got called by the advisor, lol)

It's not a bad thing at all!


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 19, 2009)

I did a semester away when I was in college at the Los Angeles Film Studies Center (LAFSC) and they hooked me up with an internship at Garry Marshall's office.  So for 6 months, I read scripts and helped (in small ways) as an assistant on the set of RAISING HELEN (if you didn't see this movie, probably a good thing---it was average at best).  It was a great experience.  Then after college graduation, they called me to come back and work for them so before I went to China I worked there part time while in grad school.  I miss that office.  There are so many great people there (but it's small, like a family, so it never felt overwhelming).


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 19, 2009)

P.S. Yet, obviously, this isn't helping my chances to get into USC at all...so yeah, maybe this work experience wasn't so beneficial to add to my application.


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 19, 2009)

Neville, man.

I was afraid you telling about this kind of thing after I red your posts.
If you have worked with GARRY MARSHAL, and the fact you ALREADY WORKED in the area... MAYBE they can think this as " HE ALREADY KNOWS ENOUGH TO CONTINUE BY HIMSELF.
Do you know what I mean?

After this, I thought about my application qas well. I'm writing a feature screenplay for more than 3 years. A relation with one of the "GREATEST" of my country. Ww will be co-director WHEN this film start to have SOME money... 

MAYBE this can become something bad in our applications. "ALREADY DOING SOMETHING"...

BUT, man.. I'm not saying I know much. I really don't. I NEED the school. That's the way I face all this. Still have much to learn. And I really want this. Still there is a long way to go.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeah, that could be it...I've thought a lot about that possibility.  I wouldn't read too much into it, though.  If that's the case, so be it...you wouldn't trade the experience you've had working with that great director for anything, right?  Also, I think they're looking for different people from different backgrounds who have a great (unique/different) voice, too.  So maybe in this crop of students this year, there's not a place for us (maybe).  But perhaps next year there will be.  You never know.  

Again, don't get too deep in this kind of thinking until you get your letter.  Your status changed yet?


----------



## Filipe (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey Nev,

regardless of the impact of the Garry Marshall thing in your application, it must have been an incredible experience for you, and that's what matters.

About the AFI x USC question, it'll be a tough one (if it actually happens!). I feel AFI has a more focused and demanding program, which is great, but USC appears to have more focus on TV writing (though AFI told me during the interview that they wanted their students to focus on TV as well). I also think it would be great to be in a University, for all the different people you meet, different activities etc.

I'm awfully happy with AFI, but I'll be tempted to go to USC. I'll just wait and see what happens.

Again, I'm really praying things work out for you.


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 19, 2009)

Nev,

I know, man. It's not JUST this.
Exactly what you said. MAYBE they're looking for a MIX of different backgrounds and this year, we don't fit (maybe).

My *$*(Â£** status is the same yet.
It doesn;t change.
SO, they have not sent me any letter (probably).
And when they do, it will take TIME.
TIME AFTER TIME...


----------



## Filipe (Mar 19, 2009)

STG,

I was trying to figure out why your status here changed to "Sophomore", then I realised mine changed too. 200 posts! Woo-hoo!


----------



## Kylok (Mar 19, 2009)

Also, Jayimess has become an "Alumnus" after 1000 posts. Which conspicuously coincides with this thread's 1000th post.

More number conspiracies!


----------



## solojones (Mar 19, 2009)

Okay, I have a question. I'm waitlisted for '09 and admitted for Spring '10, and USC has always been my sort of backup plan school... anyway, I was just wondering, if it comes to this, what is it like to enter the Spring semester? Doest that mean you only go 2.5 years? Is it really weird for people to enter a program mid-year? Does it put you at a big disadvantage?


----------



## MediaDuv (Mar 19, 2009)

From SP admits I've met at USC. It's just like starting in the Fall - except its in SP. You take all the same classes and have a whole Freshman SP class. You go full term, I'm guessing you just graduate a semester later. Things are a semester on delay, but same education.



> Originally posted by solojones:
> Okay, I have a question. I'm waitlisted for '09 and admitted for Spring '10, and USC has always been my sort of backup plan school... anyway, I was just wondering, if it comes to this, what is it like to enter the Spring semester? Doest that mean you only go 2.5 years? Is it really weird for people to enter a program mid-year? Does it put you at a big disadvantage?


----------



## barbsteele (Mar 19, 2009)

Entering in the Spring has been great! A lot of us actually applied for Spring specifically, just because that's how the timing worked out. The only disadvantage I can see is that you don't have any classes with the Starkies to start out. I assume we'll start to mingle a bit more with the screenwriters and other divisions later on in the program.

And it's still a full program -- 3 years. You just graduate at a different time of year... though some people take extra semesters/years to work on thesis projects anyway, so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## TDK120 (Mar 19, 2009)

It's smart of them to call people, if Jayimess is right.  I've been in touch with a guy from Tisch a little bit and it really does make me more excited about the possibility of going there.  I wish I was getting a little more attention from USC.  Otherwise you could get the feeling that the program's all about the Annenberg Fellow, and everybody else is there just to keep the program afloat.


----------



## Sonia (Mar 19, 2009)

Solojones””
Check page 47 of this thread for more on Spring admits. 

And this thread too:  USC for Spring 09?

TDK””
Are you going to the April 3 thing? I think I'll feel more connected to USC after that.


----------



## LA Filmmaker (Mar 19, 2009)

This thread is outta control... obviously USC IS THE PLACE TO BE!!!!


----------



## Sayer (Mar 19, 2009)

Okay, when did all these USC Writing majors find out they got in?

I'm still waiting.

Also I saw LMU mentioned a while back-- I got accepted a while ago into Screenwriting.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 19, 2009)

For MFA in Screenwriting, Sayer?  To LMU?  Oh that's good.....probably not getting into there, either. lol 

Oh well. I'm still waiting to hear back from USC too.


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 19, 2009)

i got a feelin'
my head's a reelin' my heart is screamin'
i'm about to bust loose
bottled up emotion
it's more than a notion
it starts with an "I"
and ends with a "U"
i got a feelin'
you're feelin' it too


----------



## Sayer (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks.

I'm dyin' to hear from USC.

I'm also waiting on Chapman.


----------



## redic (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks Steelyd, Maliz and Kylok. I just want you guys to know how much I appreciate the congratulations. I am very sincere when I say I want to and hope to meet every one of you. Being able to share my experience and this triumphant outcome with my USC-Internet-Jamba-Friends has been a real blessing. 

STG, whatever your outcome this year. Rock on! You can go far with that kind of attitude.  

Neville, thanks for the invitation. I will def call you on it! or at least some coffee. 

Sonia, thanks for the props. ditto! can't wait to meet all you awesome people! I hear the blender making our Jamba Juice! 

Felipe, I am definitely relieved. Seriously though I got a huge blast from my closest friend's and family's reactions. Priceless!

Zumbi, thanks man. I know what you're going through. Trust me, haha. You got guts of steel. Keep it up! I know what you're made of. 

Hey, everyone that applied to USC needs to understand something, you all are a different breed. USC is  _*arguably*_ the best film school in the world. The fact that you applied tells me something very important about you.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 19, 2009)

Hard to believe you guys did in weeks what took me years to do, lol.


Solo, you get the same access to the program as everyone else.  50 people start every spring...I assure you there's no disadvantage in an academic sense.  Scroll back a few pages, there's some more discussion on it!  Congrats on the acceptance, back up school or not!

YOU TOO, Redic!!




> Originally posted by IndianaBones:
> 
> Here's to the gal with not only the time write screenplays but to write so many posts!



Why do you suddenly care about my time management enough to repeatedly comment, Indiana Bones?

I assure you, I'm doing just fine.

Wait...isn't that a Boyz II Men song?

(showing age)


----------



## TDK120 (Mar 20, 2009)

Sonia -- I wish I could make the April 3 thing, but I can't.  Gotta work -- and it's not like, you know, "Eh, I gotta work that night..."  It's more like, "I'm contractually required to be there..."  So I'll fly in to see the school the following  Monday and Tuesday.  Sorry I'll miss all you guys.


----------



## xavier039 (Mar 20, 2009)

What is the April 3rd event?  I never received any information about it.  I can't make it as I am overseas right now but still curious what I am missing out on.


----------



## Sonia (Mar 20, 2009)

The April 3 admitted students event is an opportunity to meet faculty, students, and alumni (I think alumni) and go to the First Look screenings. There's a luncheon and Dean's reception, plus a meeting for each division.

Sorry you can't be there, Tom. I'm looking forward to meeting you in spring!

TDK, that's a shame. I'm happy you'll get to see the school soon after that, though. I'm so excited to see it for the first time.


----------



## xavier039 (Mar 20, 2009)

Oh cool!

Well regardless if I start in spring or autumn I'll probably be out there this fall getting stuff together.  We will have one big Jamba Juice party.  For those who can't make that we can design a website in your memory.  It only seems right.


----------



## timkido (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey guys
it's friday! i can slack off now.

@Redic: I know it's super late but....great news! congrats! if you get in fall will you be going in then? Even though i'm on waitlist for fall too, i might go for Spring. I wanna have at least 3 short scripts and learn 3dmax (i can't draw for storyboarding) and Aftereffect before i start. I wanna be prepared!

So one thing i would like to point out: with so many ppl with jobs in web. Our year will have the best websites to support their films. yeaaaahhhh booii

I'm creating one right now to put some of my stuff on.


----------



## Kylok (Mar 20, 2009)

I should toss in my irrelevant two cents: I, too, work at a web development company.

Here's to a diverse student body!


----------



## redic (Mar 20, 2009)

Thank you Jayimess! Funny thing about this thread. It would not have gotten to 1000 without you. I remember when I first applied and I was trying to find any kind of information on "USC graduate film school". Google found this site. It was one of your posts that popped up. For all us web-monkeys, "organic" SEO. 

Your consistent contribution and fellow posts has made this forum the only resource when it comes to the USC application process. What a valuable source of information this place is. And it consistently becomes more robust because of the constant chatter, connections, and real-time information.

I remember going through all your posts and dissecting every bit of information about the application process and even use it to improve my application/candidacy. What I learned "Improve yourself, improve your chances"

Thanks! Timkido. Yea I went for choice (a) waitlist fall and spring admission. I hope to get bumped up to fall, actually. But I'm all about surfing life like a wave. Can't force it and what happens usually is for the best when you're able to ride it out.


This is really peculiar how a lot of us do websites. It's the practical side of us telling our creative side to get a job! 

I believe I could not have gotten in with a more "perfect" group. (perfect meaning how well we will work together and as a collective bring out the best in each other) 

Buh-lee daat! (believe that!)


----------



## Sonia (Mar 20, 2009)

I wonder if USC has a secret web project in the works & we're the only ones who can pull it off.

Jayimess, I did the same thing with your posts, too, and you (or you in the past via your posts) have been a tremendous help.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 20, 2009)

Okay okay, enough, guys.  Stop.  Gratitude appreciated, but not necessary.  I too found this site by googling..."What to wear to AFI interview," to be exact.

NOBODY back home knew what this was like...supportive, yes, but not in the thick of it. 

I swear this site kept me sane.  Giving back is like my compulsive outreach work...though once you're here, I will coax you to join the organizations I'm in, because that's just how I roll!

All jokes aside, I'm glad I could help to studentfilms.com doing the same for you all, and I look forward to meeting each and every one of you.  But let's keep it real:  I didn't get you guys into film school...you did all the work, lol.  Now that my experience is obsolete, this will definitely be my last application season.  My now inaccurate advice will live on as long as Chris keeps this site going, though!

I'll have to find a new procrastination target...some people play solitaire...

Regarding web stuff...I was just starting to learn all this web stuff when I got in, so if you all have recommendations of books to continue my self-education, I'd love to hear it.  I'm fascinated with the web as a medium and platform for my work.  I took a great course last fall on Webisodes and it dazzled me.  I'm a net junkie already, might as well learn to make it work for me.

You will all be able to rally much good favor among your Trojan family...just by doing sites for people...(and money, too!!)


----------



## redic (Mar 20, 2009)

are you blushing?

...just giving you "the real". And like you said I just feel compelled to give back in the small way I can. By being supportive, encouraging and slaps in the face if need be.    

best way to learn web stuff, if you got the basics down, is to find a site you like and see how they did it. view their source and start dismantling it. Is reverse engineering the correct term? 

But there are so many pre-built stuff out there that will let you jump to the head of the class. You can build websites with things like www.wordpress.org Install it onto your website. Install a template (learn to build your own later). Install plugins that help you build the site you want with the features you want. Zippity Zap! you got your own website! Get a cheap www.1and1.com hosting account. Please. I hate godaddy.

oh, side note, if you guys shoot in HD (*.mts) video and want a very very good place to upload go to www.motionbox.com This is a very very good place to store all your videos. It will save your original source file so you can download it anytime. Unlimited storage! Streams in HD. Embed HD onto anysite. (premium features $30/year) found this site through a friend.


----------



## gundyfilms (Mar 20, 2009)

I highly recommend learning CSS if you want to do some simple web stuff.  A little XHTML knowledge combined with a good understanding of CSS can have you up and running in very little time.  If you want to, you can look at my site for an idea of what you can do with a few hours of Photoshop and CSS.


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 21, 2009)

> little XHTML knowledge combined with a good understanding of CSS can have you up and running in very little time. If you want to, you can look at my site for an idea of what you can do with a few hours of Photoshop and CSS.




Hahah!
Yeah.. Guess what? I'm Web Designer too.
Flash Designer to be more exact.
Guys, please... stop!

I don't want to go USC to discuss CSS or HTML.


----------



## Fox (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey, guys,I'm actually an interactive Flash Web Designer too!!! I'm wondering why so many of us web designers are applying to film schools! 

I guess I wanted to because I don't want to discuss Flahs ActionScript, HTML too much any longer..LOL


----------



## Maliz (Mar 21, 2009)

I just got my rejection letter from USC. I Â´ll be applying for next year because I was also rejected from the other two schools that I applied. 
IÂ´m really sad but I want to thank you guys because you have been a great help and support for me  The saddest thing for me is that I really wanted to meet you because you seem like really great people and the perfect classmates.
Congrats to all the people that got in! IÂ´ll see you in 2010!


----------



## hman13 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey Maliz,  sorry to hear that, but dont let it get you down.  Like you said, apply next year, and in the mean time, use it as a motivator.  Write about this experience.  Dont let this extremely MINOR setback destroy what you want to do, because it is definitely still possible.


----------



## redic (Mar 21, 2009)

maliz....i feel for you. Now you have a chance to let this experience make you stronger. And you can count this as one of those "real life" experiences. Allow yourself to mourn a little bit, but then quickly get back up, dust yourself off and ride again! Work on your creative pieces and your personal statement. I don't recall which program you applied for but USC production accepts spring application too. 


dudes! now this is getting ridiculous. How many web monkeys there are on this site? I know its bitter work doing web stuff when you really want to be doing film. But I know we'll all be embracing our skills that can earn us a couple hundred/thousand bucks for only a few hours work. Lets face it we'll be broke in Film School but we all still need the next iphone! haha. jk (poor me i only have the 1gen iphone *sarcasm*) Now all we need is the ability to harness this power to create the ultimate web designing robot!


----------



## Kylok (Mar 21, 2009)

Ahh, Maliz, that sucks! But as everyone has been saying; rejection (not equal to) failure. Use the upcoming year/semester to make your next application freakin' awesome!

My status actually just changed to "postal mail"--either today or late in the day yesterday. I've assumed from the beginning that my chances were horrible, and I still think I'll be joining you on the "next-year-applicant" list.. but I can still hope!


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 21, 2009)

I was thinking...maybe they did send out all of the acceptance letters reasonably earlier so people could make plans for the event on April 3rd.  Maybe now they're just getting to sending out the rejection letters?  I hope not, but it does seem to make sense that they would tell the people who need to make plans first before they tell the rest of us schmucks.  I was wondering--are the waitlisters invited to the event?


----------



## Kylok (Mar 21, 2009)

I believe they are, since they're accepted into the spring semester.

The general "internet buzz" seems to indicate that acceptances are sent in waves, followed by all the rejections in early April. (The "College Confidential" boards, past threads here, random "Yahoo answers", other miscellaneous sketchy sources..)

But obviously that can't be 100% true, since some people have already received rejections. It seems to be just a semi-reliable trend that acceptances are received before rejections.

I'd prefer it the other way around; the people who stress the longest in a limbo of uncertainty should be accepted! And us rejects should be put out of our misery ASAP.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 21, 2009)

I know, like Old Yeller, just shoot us before we start frothing at the mouth.


----------



## ThePerk (Mar 21, 2009)

OMG OMG!
Hey everyone! Yesterday I got my letter accepting me to my first choice major, Writing for Screen and Telelevision! I was seriously freaking out! I even cried a little. =/ haha thank you everyone! Reading all your posts definitely made the waiting game much easier for me. Oh, and I'm a senior in high school by the way, so i got into the undergraduate department. =]


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 21, 2009)

Congrats, Perk!

Hey REdic. I agree, it's kind of crazy. EVERYBODY here is a Web Monkey!

Smell... I rather think they have sent the letters to the ones that doesn't have received any PACKAGE (scholarship). Maybe they're wondering WHO will receive the Annernberg(s)?

Who knows?
Who knows?
Who...


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 21, 2009)

I wish I hadn't mentioned the Annenberg.



Thanks for all the web tips, guys!


----------



## Starbuck7 (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm so sorry Maliz, but everyone is right. This in no way defines you or your future success. Since I may very well be in your position (I'm out of town so I haven't received my letter yet) I say that we  all keep our chins up and shoot for 2010.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 21, 2009)

Maliz, sorry to hear that.  That sucks.

The Perk, you got your acceptance letter yesterday from USC for MFA in Screenwriting or Production?  If it's Screenwriting then Maliz, maybe me and STG and Starbuck still have a chance.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 21, 2009)

Naw, I think the perk was accepted into the undergrad major for screenwriting.


----------



## Kylok (Mar 21, 2009)

I still wouldn't count yourselves out, screenwriters; I don't know why they would slowly send out rejections one wave at a time, unless they were still deciding to accept some people.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 21, 2009)

Exactly.  That's why they're sending out all the rejections at once, damn it!  I don't feel so good.  Vodka makes me feel a little loopy.


----------



## Kylok (Mar 21, 2009)

But Maliz had a status change, then got a rejection; as far as I know, none of you other guys have had status changes, nor rejections.

They can't be finished!


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 21, 2009)

All I'm saying is there haven't been any reported rejections.  That is, until Maliz got a rejection.  I hope that this isn't true, but it seems like they're preparing to send all of the rejections now.  I dunno...it seems to make sense.  But I'm usually a glass-half-empty person, so don't let me get ya down, my peeps.


----------



## ThePerk (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks Zumbi! =]
Neville, I got into undergrad screenwriting, not MFA.


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 21, 2009)

> Originally posted by smell_the_glove:
> All I'm saying is there haven't been any reported rejections.  That is, until Maliz got a rejection.  I hope that this isn't true, but it seems like they're preparing to send all of the rejections now.  I dunno...it seems to make sense.  But I'm usually a glass-half-empty person, so don't let me get ya down, my peeps.



My friend got his rejection letter to the Peter Stark program, but they send out notification earlier for that.


----------



## Kylok (Mar 21, 2009)

Maliz's status change was Tuesday--if everyone else is already rejected too, I don't know why it would take them this long to send the letters. I'm assuming they're still making some sort of decisions. (Hey, it's a plausible enough idea to hang on to for the sake of sanity.)

I'm about seven times as anxious now that I finally GOT a status change.. since, as far as I know, nobody that uses the internet applied to the SMPTV program.

.. Which will make my tiny letter all the more devastating!


----------



## Filipe (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey Maliz, I'm really, really sorry to hear about your rejection. I'll just join the chorus and encourage you to use this as driving force for you application next year. If it makes you feel better, I wasn't accepted in college right after I left high school, so I had to study for a whole year before trying again. It turns out that was THE BEST year of my life and that was when I met my best friends to date.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 21, 2009)

Yeah, we'll see.  I think "no news is good news" or at least, that's what some people have been telling me.  I think it's gonna come down to me, STG or Filipe for one of the spots. lol 

And both of you deserve it more than me, judging by your personalities on this forum.  Way more creative than me, so if one of you get in and I don't I really will be happy for you.  I'll feel justified, at least to know someone (who very much deserved to get in over me) did.  

I mean that...really praying one of you will get in.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 21, 2009)

P.S. STG or Filipe, if one of you do take my spot (lol) then I will personally treat you to my favorite chinese restaurant sometime next Fall so I can meet and see if everyone else in the program cohort is really better than me. lol  And because I just want an excuse to eat Chinese food with one of you.


----------



## Filipe (Mar 21, 2009)

Why just "one of you"? Why not both???
You're already in California, so is STG and so will I be in August. Whatever the outcome is, I'd love to meet you guys for Chinese food (and jamba juice!) 
I will especially like it if we do that after our USC writing class.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh, Neville--don't be silly.  If you don't get the spot, life just won't make any sense to me.  It'd be funny if I got in at UCLA and you at USC and Filipe at AFI (well, he already got in).  At least we'll all be in L.A., right?  Anyway, don't give up hope and forgive me for putting out my stupid theory about there only being rejections left.  I have no idea.  USC is an enigma.


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 22, 2009)

> so if one of you get in and I don't I really will be happy for you. I'll feel justified, at least to know someone (who very much deserved to get in over me) did.



NEV...
Get out of the hole!!!!
Still have time to be positive!
Hey! What's this about "YOU GUYS ARE MORE CREATIVE THAN ME"? 

You know? This thing does not exist. Sometimes this thing of "Best school of the world" sucks. I just want study in a good school.
AND, who said that a bunch of "guys" in a committee are the right persons to judge you?

Come on, man.... Don't disappoint me!
WE are not in UCLA because we don't "FIT" (oh, God, this sucks). It's not because we are or we are not. 
MAYBE, IF, BY SOME CHANCE we don't get into USC. It's ALSO because we don't fit.
And I'm not sure about you... But I don't have "mammy and daddy" to pay nothing for me. My bank statement is ridiculous. REmember they have to pay the bills, hm> So, you aldo can be letf on limbo because of a financial statement. Even though they know still exist the loans. It's expensive. We all know that.


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 22, 2009)

> Originally posted by Jayimess:
> I wish I hadn't mentioned the Annenberg.
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 22, 2009)

OR...Maybe Jayimess is right (know something)... And the Annenbergs already have been granted for people that ARE NOT here. haha!

Jayimess... you ARE a spy!!!


----------



## Filipe (Mar 22, 2009)

STG, it would be really nice to have each one of us in each of the schools, but I still like to entertain the idea of the three of us at USC. 

Zumbi, you're right. You should neve lose your hopes.


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 22, 2009)

> of the three of us at USC.



Even though it's really hard to believe is possible...


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 22, 2009)

Smell, I forgot to tell you, I drove through Merced recently, thought of you.  You have Sonic, and I am jealous.

I just wish I hadn't thrown the Annenberg into play...you all have seized on it, and we didn't even know it existed when we came in...I still don't know much about it.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 22, 2009)

You guys don't have Sonic in L.A.?  That is bizarre!  And Sonic is a little overrated if you ask me.  The food sucks, though I do love their drinks.  But their milkshakes are pretty pathetic, if you ask me.  Wow, no one wants to hear about this.  Shut up, woman!


----------



## Kylok (Mar 22, 2009)

Sonic has figured out the secret to fast food success: show your commercials nationwide, but sprinkle your stores sparsely throughout the country. I know of one Sonic location in New Jersey and none in New York, but everyone I know wants some SONIC! It's like an urban legend.


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 22, 2009)

> Originally posted by Kylok:
> Sonic has figured out the secret to fast food success: show your commercials nationwide, but sprinkle your stores sparsely throughout the country. I know of one Sonic location in New Jersey and none in New York, but everyone I know wants some SONIC! It's like an urban legend.




I think you're onto something.  I'm from Texas, and Sonic is all over the place there.  I didn't even realize how scarce they were until I left the state.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 22, 2009)

I guess they just put one in Ohio, where I'm from, over an hour from my hometown, well over an hour from both nearest major cities.  Here the nearest is in Anaheim.

I actually had Sonic for the first and only time in my life in Cathedral City, outside of Palm Springs, on my way back from visiting Phoenix for Thanksgiving 2008.

I thought it was amazing, burger, tots, peanut butter fudge shake.  I look forward to enjoying a Cherry Limeade, everyone talks about them, next visit.

I am a fast food NUT.  So bad.  LA was dangerous when I first got here, though I've tamed the addict quite a bit.


Who am I kidding, my roommate and I spent 30 bucks at KFC last night.


----------



## Kylok (Mar 22, 2009)

Yeah, the limeade's where it's at!

I've also only had Sonic once, coming back from skiing somewhere in Pennsylvania. I actually have heard that it's more common in the south (which could be true if it's all over Texas). I guess nobody likes roller-serving in the cold..


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 22, 2009)

Uh oh, I think Sonic is becoming the new Jamba Juice!  It can't be possible!


----------



## Sayer (Mar 22, 2009)

So, my status changed on March 16. What do you guys think THAT means?


----------



## TDK120 (Mar 22, 2009)

Jayimess -- Annenberg aside, are there scholarship opportunities once the first semester is past?  Do most folks end up paying the full amount for all four semesters?


----------



## Kylok (Mar 22, 2009)

Sayer, changed to "postal mail"? And you're in California?

I think it means you should have gotten something by now!


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 22, 2009)

Who the hell knows anymore?  I'm giving up!


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 22, 2009)

TDK:

There's money to be had.  If you're a fall admit, a spring assistantship is your first chance for dough.

After that, it seems everyone who goes after money gets a bit.  They do take both need and merit into account, with the general fund being pretty deep.

When it comes down to all that I"ve paid, , they haven't beaten UCLA tuition prices, but they haven't tripled it, as I originally planned.  I'm not bitter about my assistance thus far...though of course I'd prefer more money.

Please realize, you will be paying for the bulk of this, be it with a check or a loan...no matter where you go.

Make sure you choose a program you're certain is worth it.

Cheers!


----------



## timkido (Mar 22, 2009)

don't look at that status thing guys. 

mine still says application submitted and they are in the process of making a decision. 

i received my letter almost 2 weeks ago.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 22, 2009)

I think we've come to the conclusion that if you're waitlisted, your status isn't going to change.  But if you're rejected or accepted, your status changes to the postal mail thing.  I think it is stupid because it is still a decision they make regarding whether you are waitlisted, so why couldn't they have changed your status?  Man, this is all so confusing and I really need to get a life.  USC HAS ROBBED ME OF A LIFE!


----------



## TDK120 (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks, Jayimess.  I'm choosing between NYU and USC.  NYU's offering about 30%, but I have no idea if more is available over time.  With rents and so on cheaper in LA, I could probably save that by moving there.  Plus, I'd love a break from New York's winters.  I know both are going to put me in a deep hole financially, but I'm older than the average MFA student and I won't have forty years to pay it off.  So I'm looking for every bit of help I can get.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 23, 2009)

TDK, I bet you're not as "older than average" as you think.

And good lawd I better pay it off in less than forty years.


----------



## Kylok (Mar 23, 2009)

So guys, what do you think of my new icon thing?

The light in the background represents my dreams and ambitions, and the dark, looming behemoth obscuring it represents USC.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 23, 2009)

Sayer, what was your status changed to?

And Zumbi, thanks for the encouragement.

And STG and Filipe, any of those possibilities sounds great to me!  Let's hope we're waitlisted and they just say, "Ah, heck with it.  Let 'em all in! The economy sucks and we need more money."  

They should really just accept more people for the money, I mean, 'come on!' lol


----------



## TDK120 (Mar 23, 2009)

I hope you do too, Jayimess!  I hope we all do.

As for age, any guess as to the average age of the screenwriting students?  I was born before Nixon was president.

Ouch.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 23, 2009)

You will not be the only one in your 40s here.  No, it's not the majority, but so many of my classmates lived entire lives with other careers before they finally gave into the dream...isn't it sad how society stifles the artist until we explode?  

Mmmm, late twenties to mid thirties seem to be a sort of norm; everyone seems like they're either 34 or 27 to me for some reason.    Not too many 21-22 year olds, either...and I'm always happy when I find someone who's my age (turning 30 this year)...I only know three or four after two years!

So, yeah, you are older than the average, but you're not nearly the only one!  I guess I phrased it wrong.  This semester, I'm the third youngest in one class, out of seven (the other students are both 25, I think, everyone else is deep in their thirties), there's a 50-something and a couple of undergrads in another, so that's REALLY running the gamut there....both writing classes....and in one my production classe, there's a guy who turns 50 this fall, lol!

That's people who were alive during some part, if not all, of the Nixon presidency for you, just in three of my classes.


----------



## Sonia (Mar 23, 2009)

What kind of dynamic does the big age range create, J? I'm excited to be in class with people who are older than I am, with different styles and different perspectives (or the same). I just hope I don't turn out to be "that dumb 23-year-old."


----------



## MoeFab (Mar 23, 2009)

Same here Sonia..


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 23, 2009)

SAME HERE!!!

If...
"Your file has been forwarded to the academic department for review and an admission decision. You may check this system periodically for updates, and if the academic department requires additional information or renders an admission decision, you will be contacted".

..can become something positive!

I'm 34 by the way!


----------



## xavier039 (Mar 23, 2009)

I know Columbus, Ohio just got their first Sonic.  I haven't made it over there yet.  I also be 23 shortly after starting.  We will make a 23 year old club!


----------



## TDK120 (Mar 23, 2009)

Lemme tell you, more years don't make you smarter, just tired-er.  And a little more wary of credit cards.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 23, 2009)

Nobody really talks about age after the first introductions, really, it just comes out here and there...and usually people are oblivious..."I had no idea you were that old/young!"

There are instances of "dumb" whatever agers here, and everywhere...not just 23 year olds, lol.

It doesn't seem like people have issues with respecting elders or those younger than them.

I don't know if that helps...


----------



## xavier039 (Mar 23, 2009)

I think it is great to have different ages around.  It brings so much diversity through age alone.  People can pull from a time background and not just a cultural one.  I am excited to meet my fellow Trojans!


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 23, 2009)

If anyone has been waitlisted, accepted or rejected from USC, as painful as the case may be, please let us know!  I keep refreshing this thread for new information, and I'm about to gnaw off my fingers from worry.  Maybe you'd only be adding to my misery by divulging your information, but please, partake in my demise!  This is for people who have not announced their decision status.  I love you all.  Buenos Dias (spelled correctly, Filipe?  Zumbi?  I could easily check and see, but I'm too lazy)


----------



## jouster (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm fall waitlist, spring admit for production
i gotta say, this forum is pretty awesome, got me through waiting...
if i start in the spring, i'll have just turned 22, i guess i might be one of the youngest judging from the previous posts

very excited, but worried about money at the same time... still not sure how this financial aid will work out... i wonder if they'll let me TA engineering classes as a film student, lol

hey jayimess, what sort of campus jobs are available to grad students? and whats the campus min wage?


----------



## jouster (Mar 23, 2009)

hey xavier039,
i go to school in cleveland... so here's another ohio kid at USC


----------



## xavier039 (Mar 23, 2009)

Awesome Jouster!  Congratulations!


----------



## timkido (Mar 23, 2009)

there is a sonic in columbus ohio... right across the street from jack and benny's! 

but if you are so close to jack and benny's why would you ever go to sonic. 

yum yum


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 23, 2009)

> Originally posted by jouster:
> hey xavier039,
> i go to school in cleveland... so here's another ohio kid at USC



Jouster, I went to Cleveland State!

I'm loving all these Ohioans in LA, especially being Trojans...

Min wage on campus is 8.00/hr, but there are jobs that pay more than that.  You can work anywhere on campus that you'd like.  People work at libraries, the bookstore, SCA facilities, cafeterias, the gyms, as journalists...whatever.  I'm a projectionist.


----------



## Filipe (Mar 23, 2009)

Projecionist? That's cool. I don't know, there's something... romantic about it!

STG, no news so far. The d*** application has been forward to the academic department and there it stays...

"Buenos Dias" - you spelled correctly, only in a different language! lol. In Portuguese it would be "Bom Dia" (or "Boa Noite" since it's 10pm now.)


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 23, 2009)

Oh damn it!  I forgot you speak portuguese!  HAHAHAH!  I'm an idiot!


----------



## ilikealliteration (Mar 23, 2009)

Across from Jack and Benny's? You're thinking of Rally's. There's a Sonic in Nelsonville, OH, Athens, OH, and then they built one up at Polaris in Columbus recently.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 23, 2009)

It's one of the better paying jobs if you can get it, that's mighty sexy to me.

I love the Sonic talk, and now that it's Ohio focused.  But I didn't mean to jack the thread.

But if there are Sonics in Nelsonville AND Athens, I'm so mad, because they're basically the same town and thus don't deserve two while Cleveland remains at zero.

There's one in Streetsboro too!!

You know what they don't seem to have in LA?

Chick-fil-a.  

It's a gd Greek tragedy.


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 23, 2009)

> You know what they don't seem to have in LA?
> 
> Chick-fil-a.
> 
> It's a gd Greek tragedy.



I won't lie.  I've driven to Anaheim once or twice JUST for some Sonic.  

As for Chick-fil-a, there's one in the Torrance Mall.  And if you really wanna go out of the way, there's one in Rancho Cucamonga.


----------



## jouster (Mar 23, 2009)

I will miss the White Castle and Taco Bell here...


----------



## armen (Mar 23, 2009)

You will fall in love with In-N-Out here.


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 23, 2009)

> Originally posted by armen:
> You will fall in love with In-N-Out here.




Gospel.


And jouster, unless you've become attached to your local Taco Bell chain, there are plenty of them out here.  Plus, there's also REAL Mexican food.  I don't even remember the last time I went to Taco Bell.


----------



## Gregory D. Goyins (Mar 24, 2009)

IN OUT BURGER ROXS SOXS.
Carl's Jr. ain't so bad either.

Most women crave pickles and ice cream when pregnant.

My mom had an overwhelming desire for White Castle. At running the risk of dating myself. I remember when they were 7 cents a piece.

I know... I know... dinosaurs were roaming the planet then.


_________________________________________________________________


----------



## timkido (Mar 24, 2009)

> ilikealliteration



Ah! you're totally right! my bad. i was wondering why people were hyped about Rally's. It's pretty hole in the wall ghetto.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 24, 2009)

I know.  Rally's is pretty nasty.  Their milkshakes are crap, too.  I opened the lid once and the chocolate syrup wasn't even blended into the "ice cream," and it was a chocolate shake.  It was all lumpy and weird.  Yuck.  

Anyway...USC?


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 24, 2009)

lol I was thinking the same thing, STG. 

"We're talking about burgers, now?"  I guess it's all fine and good if you've already heard back news of your acceptance or not, but yeah, anyways....here's my info par your request STG:

1. MFA in Screenwriting, Fall 2009 applicant
2. Online status: Forwarded to committee, waiting for a decision, etc.
3. No snail mail received as of today.  
4. I'm 26, male, and trying to wait patiently.  This week (i hope) will be the week when we hear something (good or bad).  

Others?


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 24, 2009)

1. MFA PRODUCTION/FALL 2009
2. Forwarded blablabla
3. Nothing
4. 34, Male


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 24, 2009)

Haha, Neville.  You already know all of this, but, whatevs.  Gives me something to do...

1.  MFA in Screenwriting, Fall 2009 applicant
2.  Online status:  Forwarded B.S.
3.  Have not received anything except an email about financial aid and how I have to turn in supplemental info
4.  I'm 22, female.  I hope we hear something this week too.  I just want to know, damn it!


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey, USC!!!

There is 3 down here!!!
Are you hearing us...?

 ...us..?

us...

s..
..


----------



## Kylok (Mar 24, 2009)

I just got my much-anticipated rejection. Ah, well.. at least I was mentally prepared..

I'm not sure how relevant this is since I wasn't applying to SCA, but who knows:

1. Scoring for Motion Pictures & Television, Fall 2009
2. Changed to "postal mail" 3/21
3. Rejectified 3/24
4. 22, male


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm sorry, Kylok.  I'm sure I'll be receiving my rejection soon as well.


----------



## redic (Mar 24, 2009)

sorry to hear that kylok. Your avatar anecdote cracked me up. 

STG. Neville. Zumbi. Much props coming from my way. You have not been forgotten. At least by me! USC! I demand you to give these fine people their acceptance letters!


----------



## Kylok (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks, redic. And man, STG.. that response is more depressing than my rejection. Haha...haa.. hmm..

(Insert contemplation on life / the future here.)

I'm still rooting for you guys.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 24, 2009)

It's so depressing, I think it needs to be re-posted!

I'm sorry, Kylok. I'm sure I'll be receiving my rejection soon as well.


----------



## Maliz (Mar 24, 2009)

I donÂ´t know if you guys know about this or are interested about it but...here it goes!

http://www.scriptfrenzy.org/


----------



## Maliz (Mar 24, 2009)

IÂ´m sorry, Kylok...
I know exactly how you feel...


----------



## Kylok (Mar 24, 2009)

Indeed, Maliz; we're registration date buddies AND rejection buddies.

On the bright side (or the sketchy, ill-lit side that can only be considered bright when compared to the double-gloom of that double-post), the closure that comes with rejection is a nice change of pace. My mind is free from obsession! And can finally claim its rightful throne as lord of.. my body! And well-being! (Wtf?)


----------



## Starbuck7 (Mar 24, 2009)

I received a rejection letter.  Sorry I am just posting, but I've been out of town and away from my mail.

The good news: I will be going to LA in the fall. I got accepted to UCLA and it was my first choice 

We should all seriously meet up for drinks.  I don't know if I could have gone through this turmoil without yall!


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 24, 2009)

Congrats Starbuck!  It looks like you got into what your favorite place was and that is wonderful then!!


----------



## timkido (Mar 24, 2009)

@Kylok, sorry man, do they have spring acceptance? can you apply again this year? 

@Starbucks, sorry for usc and congrats for ucla! 

@stg. hang in there... i can only image how you feel with the wait... ugh. sucks i don't know what to say but i'm rooting for you.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks, tim.  I honestly would rather be hit in the face with a sledgehammer than go through this again and not get some kind of happy ending.  Well, maybe that's a little bit of an exaggeration.


----------



## Kylok (Mar 24, 2009)

They don't, no. It's actually a one-year program, and a graduate certificate rather than a masters. And ridiculously expensive. And I hear they, uh.. torture.. people.

(I choose to focus on the positives of rejection. Even the fabricated ones.)


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 24, 2009)

Good for you, Kylok.  So are you super talented at music or something?  (er duh)


----------



## Kylok (Mar 24, 2009)

You bet! And I say that because I'm also going with the theory that the faculty judging my music was too threatened by my potential to overthrow them to accept me.

Remember: you're only slipping into maniacal denial if you stop denying it!


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 24, 2009)

I think you're a genius, and it's because I hear sweet, glorious music whenever I see your name.  My hips begin to sway and my hair curls and all of that junk.  I have to tell you, your future is in the stars.  You are a star.  You're a starmaker.  You're a shining star of a superstar.  

Somebody get me my pajamas cause I'm goin F***ing bananas!


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 24, 2009)

STG, I'm thinking more positively now.  Am I stupid for thinking this?  Seriously?  Are we all just the last of the last in a huge pile of rejections?  Or is the school seriously thinking, "Should we take these last few or should we not?" hmmmmm....


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 24, 2009)

Neville--I am just going to think about life like this--You live, you learn, and then get Luvs (the diapers.  For when you get old and can't stop yourself from going out in the open).  As for film school, I realize that I've been schooled since the moment I was conceived.  I've been schooled in the world of hard knocks.  And for all of you that were not schooled in the world of hard knocks, I'll tell you one thing--You live, you learn, and then get Luvs.  Any questions.

Oh, P.S. I really hope you're right about that, Neville.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 24, 2009)

Neville, Smell...geez, this sucks for you guys.  I hope you get the answer you want, but more importantly, I hope you get one soon, so you can get outta limbo.


And for the record, Rally's fries are amazing.

(sorry, fast food junkie, as mentioned earlier)


----------



## Kylok (Mar 24, 2009)

Why, I don't know what to say. That my username could conjure such a vivid image of future success is comforting.

Of course, smell_the_glove conjures equally vivid imagery..


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 24, 2009)

Who hasn't smelled a glove in their lifetime?

And I realize I'm the only person in the world using these things nowadays:  "_".  I immediately regretted using these stupid underwhatchamacallits when I registered, but what can you do?  I guess it's just one of those things that makes me...well... me.  Cheesy smiles for all!  I love you guys.

And Jayimess, their fries are okay...but the rest of Rally's food makes me feel like I'm a dinosaur during the great depression.  think about it.


----------



## Kylok (Mar 24, 2009)

Programmers (like Linda V.) use them all the time for variables that can't have spaces. Maybe you should take a long, hard look at your career.

.. You programmer!


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 24, 2009)

Listen, I don't care if you're a boy or a girl...as long as you tell me that you love puppies and homeless shelters and karate, why, I think I found my dad a lady friend.  Kisses and hugs!


----------



## Kylok (Mar 24, 2009)

I'll be sure to karate chop your dad's puppy right into a homeless shelter. In a lady costume.

(That's what you were suggesting, right?)


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh my!  That's a smooth talking sonuvab****.  What's it like to live in the a**hole of America?  Or is it the armpit?  Cause it sucks living in the herpes-infested mouth!


----------



## Kylok (Mar 24, 2009)

The armpit, thank you. No holes here. Just sweat and hair. It's, uh.. great.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 24, 2009)

Yuck.  I think I'm gonna go barf.  Did I offend you with my comment about a**holes?  

Oh, do you go to an Ivy League school?
Did you grow up in NJ?  
Do you like pin-striped pants?  (I wore some to my interview)
Do you like vodka?
Do you not like vodka?
Are you an alcoholic?
Do you like alcoholics?
If not, why?
If so, why?
Is it okay if I'm an alcoholic?
Why not?
Why are you so judgmental?

Shut up and go write a score.


----------



## armen (Mar 24, 2009)

Rally's does have amazing fries; they're Spicy Chicen is great as well.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 24, 2009)

Well, as I like to say...ya gotta eat.


----------



## Kylok (Mar 24, 2009)

I think my over-posting has caused an internal meltdown in my computer or something. TOTAL FREEZING for the win.

And I think this topic has been far too DERAILED already for me to respond to this interrogation!


----------



## armen (Mar 24, 2009)

Is it okay if I post in here? I didn't apply to USC as a graduate (I applied as undergraduate), but this thread is so full of energy.


----------



## Kylok (Mar 24, 2009)

Haha, see?! You're making the undergrads ask permission to post here, for corn's sake!

(Welcome armen!)


----------



## armen (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah, picture an image of a frightened young boy sticking his head through door, gently asking if he could enter.

I've been following each of you since many pages ago. Interesting? Not really.


----------



## xavier039 (Mar 24, 2009)

These posts are getting so hard to follow if one steps away from their computer for a few hours.  Sorry to hear about the rejection letters. STG and others who have not heard just hold in there a little longer.  I think Starbuck7 has a good idea of meeting up for drinks when we are all out in LA.  Plus we already have a Jamba Juice party in the works.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 25, 2009)

STG, i keep telling myself that (Jayimess?, wasn't it you) who said she didn't receive her acceptance letter last year until April 7th.  Things are possible, right?  Unless they're doing everything completely different this year. 

We'll see.  

And I've never had Rally's fries.  But i loved the image of a dinosaur at Rally's during the Great Depression. lol  That should be your autobiographical characters sketch next year should this year not work out STG.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 25, 2009)

I think it's adorable that Armen asked if it was okay to post about Rally's fries and Spicy Chicken...because he's undergrad.

The fries are bomb.

And I got my waitlist letter April 7th, it's true.

Y'all are crazy.


----------



## rkw (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey, guys, I guess I haven't come over to this thread and say hello. I'm admitted into the Stark Program and I was mainly in the "producers thread"... I've confirmed with Stark yesterday and look forward to meeting you all! 

Pity I couldn't be able to attend the April 3rd event... I'm too far away and the trip's gonna be too expensive for me >< So maybe see you in the late summer~

-Robert


----------



## Kylok (Mar 25, 2009)

I think armen's hesitation was due not to his undergrad status, but to the inane rambling that had consumed the thread..

I wonder if all those still waiting will be waitlisted. That'd be a happy ending, at least. And it's not too unrealistic.


----------



## armen (Mar 25, 2009)

Well, I believe it has already been established that I'm adorable...


----------



## KayS (Mar 25, 2009)

I know I ask this every week, but...

YOU GUYS READY FOR LOST!??!??????!??!!?


----------



## Filipe (Mar 25, 2009)

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAHHH!!!

Guys, it's hard to follow you. I spend 24 hours away and I'm, what, 3 pages behind?

Congratulations on the ones accepted (apparently, no one from writing yet, who are only getting rejections so far...) It's really said to read the rejections posts.

My status is still the same, but my 3-year-old niece has accidentally killed her 3-month-old rabbit yesterday (well, thought I should share SOME news!)


----------



## redic (Mar 25, 2009)

LOST was goooood!


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 25, 2009)

Filipe, how dare you talk about killing rabbits in a time like this!


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 25, 2009)

Heu, Nev.

Don't think it's a bad idea to think positively.
I was wondering about our situation, and so I've created the Topic USC's LIMBO. Tha't our place, boyz and girlz who have nothing else but wondering about the meanings of life...
http://forums.studentfilms.com...61022734/m/766106801

Let's left this place here, guyz... This no longer belong to us... yet!


----------



## xavier039 (Mar 26, 2009)

Is there Wendy's in LA?  Because if not I may have to rethink my whole life and decide not to do film school.  I can't leave my beautiful girlfriend Wendy.  She always satisfies my hunger when I need it the most.


----------



## Filipe (Mar 26, 2009)

Sorry Nev... hahaha


----------



## MoeFab (Mar 26, 2009)

Yes Xavier they have Wendys in LA


----------



## barbsteele (Mar 26, 2009)

There's a Wendy's in University Village, right across from campus. And every other type of fast food imaginable...


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 26, 2009)

Funny that whenever this topic runs out of steam, it goes to food.  

Glad to know we're all still pretty primal beings. lol


----------



## xavier039 (Mar 26, 2009)

That makes me happy to hear.  And very hungry!


----------



## ganz (Mar 26, 2009)

i actually witnessed a gang fight in that wendy's.  about three weeks ago.  i kid you not.  my buddy michael was eating his chili cup (which I thought was ridiculous) when all of a sudden a surge of yelling, a flutter of long-shirted baggy-pantsed bodies, and dull thuds of combat.  welcome to usc kids.

ganz


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 26, 2009)

Yeah, USC is in a pretty ghetto area of LA.  The campus is beautiful but one block off campus and be prepared to drop at any moment.  I always feel a little unsafe whenever I walk around the side streets surrounding USC where my USC friends live.


----------



## ganz (Mar 26, 2009)

Most of the time it's fine, but in the wee hours of the morning, and whenever you're alone it has a scary feeling.  The gang fight felt a little more like a high school cafeteria skirmish than anything really dangerous.  There was so much smack-talk and bros chanting for blood.


ganz


----------



## barbsteele (Mar 26, 2009)

Campus Cruiser is a godsend after hours, that's all I gotta say. I recommend everyone store their number in their phone.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh I'll be storing their numbers if I go there, all right.  If you know what I mean (wink wink). lol

Campus Cruisers is a really funny name for these people, isn't it?  I don't think they thought that one out fully.


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 26, 2009)

Where am I?
What place is this?

Who are u people?


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 26, 2009)

North University Park doesn't scare me, especially closer to Hoover, but I don't like being on foot on Figueroa at night, and I hate going to Togo's (though I love it so) because I don't like Vermont for some instinctive reason.

Ironic, because Hoover is where the gangland Wendy's is!

Honestly, my primary annoyance near campus is obnoxious school children screaming at each other in the Wendy's or the BK on their lunches and stuff.  They're possibly more annoying than my classmates and I were when we were 14 and thought we ruled the world.

Or else I'm just becoming a geezer...

I always feel completely safe on campus.  Walking around the old building after midnight, being at Leavey at all hours, none of that ever felt weird, felt like home.  (I grew up in a town built around a college.)


----------



## psufilmgirl (Mar 26, 2009)

I stayed on North Vermont when I interviewed for Stark and it was SUPER shady, hahaha.  

The campus was really nice, I have to say.  I think it would be safe, as long as you are aware of your surroundings and you don't do anything stupid.


----------



## redic (Mar 26, 2009)

If you guys are worried about your safety, I can start a ninja class on campus. When I say "class" I mean I'll teach random skills I think ninjas have. And when I say "on campus" I mean some grassy area with enough room for us to spar! 

Dude I used to eat togo's every single day! omg. and it's weird how the same sandwich tastes different when different people make it. Sometimes I would walk in and out if I saw the person who couldn't make sandwiches was up next.  

This thread is like a novel and it will only be completed when our final heroes receive their letters.


----------



## Icarus Ascending (Mar 26, 2009)

Future Trojans,

Please don't despair if you haven't yet received notice from 'SC. I have a classmate whose "acceptance letter" consisted entirely of an e-mail sent by the MFA Advisor at the beginning of June which I transcribe here in its entirety:

"So... still interested in USC?"

I s**t you not. Reality ends here, etc.

--IA


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 26, 2009)

haha...were they waitlisted before that?


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 26, 2009)

IA, I thought I heard that story and it was a phone call...and it was funny/sad.  An email, now that's even sadder/funnier...and not waitlisted, correct?

Note to incoming SW kids, there is a new advisor/sheriff in town, so this hopefully won't happen again.


----------



## Icarus Ascending (Mar 26, 2009)

Funny story: he'd been waitlisted by the school, but he'd never been informed of that fact!

And yes, things have improved exponentially since the new advisor came aboard.

--IA


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 27, 2009)

That's such a great story.


----------



## xavier039 (Mar 28, 2009)

This thread is slowing down...  I wonder what will be the new story that begins to lift it back into life.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 28, 2009)

Maybe any word of any kind from USC concerning any of the people who are still in USC Waiting Limbo. 

This might do it.


----------



## Kylok (Mar 28, 2009)

The haven't-heard-yets are on a strike of silence. As they should be--they deserve their right to know!

Give them decision, or give them death! (Death via underused vocal chords.)


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh Kylok!  How you thrill me and chill me!  You are this board's Che Guevara!  Do you have your own t-shirts too?


----------



## Kylok (Mar 28, 2009)

Our revolution will utilize a lack of shirts. Symbolizing our poverty and generally decrepit living conditions after roaming the earth jobless and without schooling for years.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh my!  I think I just vomited out of severe excitement and depravity!  You shall inspire legions of t-shirt lacking losers all across the world.  I know I shall follow you.  You have my sword.  

"AND MY AXE!"


----------



## Kylok (Mar 28, 2009)

Ah, our verbose inner-dwarves. Another trait that will manifest itself among us squalid future-lunatics.


----------



## Filipe (Mar 28, 2009)

> Our revolution will utilize a lack of shirts. Symbolizing our poverty and generally decrepit living conditions after roaming the earth jobless and without schooling for years.



That sound a lot like the avarage Brazilian movie.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 28, 2009)

Haha, nice one Filipe!


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 28, 2009)

And the USC FALL 2009 forum topic lights up again with the silence interrupted by the groundlings from USC Limbo (Filipe, STG and Kylok).  It looks like we know who's keeping this group alive---it's no longer those who are in, but those who are pleading (shirtless) for acceptance and understanding and a f***ing online status change. lol


----------



## Gregory D. Goyins (Mar 28, 2009)

I AM STILL HERE.

EVEN THOUGH NO ONE EVER SEES ME BUT KYLOK, STG AND REDIC....

I AM AN UNDERGRAD APPLICANT SO I AM HARD TO SEE.

BUT, IF YOU LOOK REAL CLOSE....

__________________________________________________________________________


----------



## armen (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm an undergraduate applicant too, but I think it's best not to bother these guys, the graduates, I mean. They're far more valuable and so much wiser. I feel for them, I really do. Their problems are my problems. Who cares about my application? All I feel is their pain.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 28, 2009)

Armen, is that sarcasm or true genuine sympathy/empathy?  If it's the latter, you're pretty amazing.


----------



## armen (Mar 28, 2009)

No, I'm serious. I'm anxious for my application but I'm a transfer, so I won't get any word until May/June. So, what's the point of being anxious or checking my mail right now? I rather cheer for you guys!


----------



## Gregory D. Goyins (Mar 28, 2009)

See what I mean.
Totally and completely ignored.
No need to correct.
I am used to it now.
LOL.
_______________________________________________________________


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh Gregory, stop your belly aching!  You are truly bizarre and that's why I love you!

I guess it's a bit worse if you aren't getting into grad school in the sense that you have to face the real world.  I don't want to face it!  I want to fly, and be a real boy!  ...Wait, I think I mixed two Disney movies together...oh well.  

But I'm pretty sure I'm out on this one, so real world, look out...I'm gonna be high-steppin' it out into the sunset!


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh, Gregory D Goyins, you attention starved man, you!

I feel horrible for you guys in Limbo...to have so many people know and you don't...ugh.

I hope tomorrow's mail brings news, whether it be good or bad...though I want all of you studentfilms peeps here, so I hope it's good.


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 29, 2009)

ZUMBI

Jayimess...I knew a Jayimess before...
This was a long, long time ago...
Did you went to USC, in Los Angeles
when you were almost 30, 
in the year of 2007?


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh, Zumbi, how are you, dear?


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 29, 2009)

G. de Groins...

What the hell was that?


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 29, 2009)

ZUMBI

Yeah, I'm ok, darling... I' ok.
Just my back, you know? It huuuurts...
What brings you here to the LIMBO?
Well, it doesn't matter... It's nice 
to have you here anyway...
You always were a good friend, Jayimess. 
Aaaalways a good friend...


----------



## ganz (Mar 29, 2009)

Zumbi, you're a strange human being.  Maybe you really do belong in film school.  

ganz


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey... 
Wait a minute...
This is NOT the Limbo.

Who are you all? 
What the hell am I doing here?
Am I dead?


----------



## Kylok (Mar 29, 2009)

I think Zumbi is the first person who can say that this process has literally driven him insane.

I only hope that time can heal the wounds.


----------



## redic (Mar 29, 2009)

Zumbi?...Zumbi!!!...ZUMBI!!!!!!! falls to my knees and yells at the sky....

This thread is on one crazy riff. and Kylok and STG's exchanges are classic.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 29, 2009)

Redic...

I'm only human
Of flesh and Blood 
I'm made
I'm only human
Born to make 
MISTaAAAAAKES!


----------



## Kylok (Mar 29, 2009)

Yes, we're a match made in hell. No, wait: limbo! That's way funnier. Though I'm very much out of USC limbo.

I guess what I'm saying is it's a match made in limboing hell. Like when some elderly has-been athlete insists he can make it under the bar, but breaks his back in the process, and you have to make small talk with him while the ambulance arrives, because everyone else could sense the impending doom and quietly left the room.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 29, 2009)

As long as I'm the elderly athlete, I'm happy with that analogy.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 29, 2009)

Zumbi, are you alright?  Or have you had a lazy, drunken weekend?


----------



## Kylok (Mar 29, 2009)

Uh, who came up with the analogy, buddy? You're still in limbo, thus you still have the ability TO limbo. I'm the one with the broken back/dreams!


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 29, 2009)

I understand that...but I actually have back problems and I've already lost my mind (like alzheimer's lost my mind) and I just want to be the one everyone pities/is annoyed by.  IS THAT TOO MUCH TO ASK?


----------



## Kylok (Mar 29, 2009)

Eh.. I guess I can settle for being one of the ambulance guys. By the way, the ambulance guy I'm referring to has superpowers and is the dean of USC. And he swims in money whenever he's not fighting robots.

Ahh, I feel better now.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 29, 2009)

All my life I prayed for someone like you
And I thank God that i..that i finally found you
All my life I prayed for someone like you
and i hope that you feel the same way too
yes i pray that you do love me too!


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 29, 2009)

Sing it KC&Jojo!  I remember dancing to that song after high school football games (at the dances that followed, not at the football games). 

Oh, sweet, sweet KC&Jojo, je t'aime.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 29, 2009)

I have never seen you so enraptured Neville!  But who can stay calm when faced with the sonic devastation that is KC and JOJO?


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 29, 2009)

"Sonic devastation?"

You are SOOOO getting in before me, STG.  Soooo. 
I love the way you write.

I'm jealous.

Bye! 4-Eva! 
Word.
KC and JOJO out.


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 29, 2009)

What a day! What a beautiful day!
...to die!


----------



## mimesinscene (Mar 30, 2009)

So... I think pretty much everyone on this thread should team up and make a film about the daily lives of STG, Neville and Zumbi.


----------



## Filipe (Mar 30, 2009)

Remember when this thread used to be about USC? hahaha


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh, it's still about USC Filipe.  Make no mistake about that.  We're all still USC bent, even if it's a love-hate relationship, even if we've already been rejected from USC limbo, even if we don't get word from USC until the middle of summer via a Tuesday telephone, asking, "You still horny for the MFA in Screenwriting program?"*

Even if.

*Was that what the professor who called that student last year said? I can't recall clearly; )


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 30, 2009)

I had an epiphany.  I know why USC is waiting so long and holding out.  They want to see how the April 3rd event thing influences people's decision to come or not.  Because in all likelihood, there will be a few people who attend the event that receive another kind of epiphany: simply, "What the hell am I thinking?  This is not for me." Then, the week to follow (next week) they'll contact USC and tell them they're not interested to coming to USC for Screenwriting.  That's when USC will go, "Okay, we had 4 people say they're not gonna come.  So now, let's review those USC Limbo applicants.  Which ones are worthy of these four spots." 

So we won't hear back if we're gonna get in for another week or two. 

There's my theory. lol 

Completely absurd or just crazy enough to (maybe) be true?


----------



## xavier039 (Mar 30, 2009)

Pretty good theory.  I am surprised you guys have not heard anything from them.  I would be ripping my hair out at this point.  Lets hope you are right and the USC Limbo will come to an end with positive news!


----------



## Filipe (Mar 30, 2009)

I like your theory, Neville!

I hope they come and check this forum before they chose the 4 spots you've mentioned!


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 30, 2009)

The advisor-not professor- emailed the less sexy but equally familiar question...and she is no longer the advisor.

The decisions have all been sent to admissions, I was told today.  They're the slackers.  Not the writing division.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 30, 2009)

That theory didn't last long.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 30, 2009)

Ugh, kill me already!  I just want to know.  F U C K!


----------



## redic (Mar 30, 2009)

The natives are getting restless. Are we going down the way of "lord of the flies"? ....Just call me Piggy.


----------



## mimesinscene (Mar 30, 2009)

Redic-- you still down for teaching self defense/martial arts? That really could factor into a lot of the decision process when people end up deciding what to do.


----------



## jmarie6287 (Mar 31, 2009)

whoa, so my status just changed on the site. i think a rejection is on its way!


----------



## Skeets (Mar 31, 2009)

So...I have been almost entirely silent during this whole process while also reading EVERYTHING on this lovely website but for all those who are still reading into the whole status thing, my status changed this morning.


----------



## sophiedog (Mar 31, 2009)

my status changed too, i think that means rejection! (it changed to the postal mail status)


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 31, 2009)

What program did you apply to JMARIE6287, SKEETS, and SOPHIEDOG? MFA in Screenwriting or another?


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 31, 2009)

My status still has not changed.


----------



## Skeets (Mar 31, 2009)

MFA Screenwriting for me.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh, Skeets!  I'm praying it's a waitlist or accepted for you!  Don't give up hope just yet!


----------



## Sonia (Mar 31, 2009)

I like your new avatar, Neville. It complements the forum colors well.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 31, 2009)

Ha...thanks.  It's from a short dance project I did with the help of a group of very talented artists.  I was the DP on the project (and editor) and this is from a still photograph of our shoot, obviously messed up with colors.  The real shoot looked normal.  You can see it (it's still a work in progress, being edited) here:

http://www.vimeo.com/3235038


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 31, 2009)

For those of you who need a release, to let your spirit go away for 4 minutes or so, check out this compilation I did last November 2008 for one of my classes.  In light of the Prop 8 stuff here in California, in light of The Killers new song, in light of my own love for film and dance, I edited/compiled this piece together.  Hope it distracts you from something other than grad school app decision letters (at least for a moment).

http://www.vimeo.com/2481399


----------



## armen (Mar 31, 2009)

What a great video! Nice editing, too. Yay for putting Woody Allen in there.


----------



## sophiedog (Mar 31, 2009)

Screenwriting mfa for me too. Got into Columbia but really want to know what USC decided yes/no either way


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 31, 2009)

I have the entire Woody Allen collection.   So including 2 of his films was not too hard to do.  

Mad love for him.  Glad you liked it Armen.


----------



## jmarie6287 (Mar 31, 2009)

mfa in screenwriting for me.


----------



## Kylok (Mar 31, 2009)

Yikes, it sounds like lots of the screenwriters are about to get some news..

I assume your status hasn't changed though, Nev? (Since you're around and haven't mentioned it.) I wonder about Zumbi and STG.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 31, 2009)

Jmarie, Sophie, prayers for you too.  Waitlisted would be best at the moment I think.

And Kylok, you know me.  I'll be sending you a personal greeting card to your home address the minute I get a status change.   

I love Jersey.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 31, 2009)

Kylok, my status hasn't changed either.


----------



## Kylok (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha. How does everyone (correctly) assume I'm from New Jersey and not New York? They're both in my location, man!

I guess the order is a giveaway. And who in the world would move out of New York to go to college in New Jersey. Maybe I go to Princeton; ever think of that?!

And if all the decisions have been made (as Jayimess said), and some statuses changed today (as people have verified), and if those waitlisted applicants DON'T get status changes (as someone once theorized 20 or so pages back), no status change might be a sign that you were waitlisted.

.. Don't get your hopes up/down, of course. Maybe they're just sending things out alphabetically. All of you guys are in the second half of the alphabet, after all. (I'm assuming, as anyone would, that your usernames are your last names. Smell_the_glove.. what is that, Scandinavian?)


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 31, 2009)

No, it's Irish.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 31, 2009)

No, it's Republican.  And American!

Cause I'm proud to be an American
Where at least I know I'm free
And I won't forget the men who died
Who gave that right to me
And I gladly stand up next to ... eh, sometimes I should just stop before I start.


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm still with the same YE OLDE LIMBUNOUS FACE!!! (with a BRUTAL Irish accent).

Hey... wait a minute...
What are u guys doing here, STG and NEV?

YOU belong to the LIMBO.
YOU belong to the DARKNESS...

Take my hand... Come with me...


----------



## Kylok (Mar 31, 2009)

By American, I'll infer that you mean new-age Native American. After some weird tense-shifting revolution. "Hunting Wolf" became "Hunt the Wolf", "Shooting Star" became "Shoot the Star," etc..

And Zumbi, man.. you are like, certifiably insane. (A writer should never take that as an insult, by the way.)


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm NOT insulted, because I'm NOT a writer...
I'm a SCRIPTWRITER.

AND this is not my place...

Adios, amigos!


----------



## Kylok (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh snap; I've been served. And though I must bear this shame, I've been moved to share with you all the implications of this particular serving:

Why should any of us be defined by what we do? Who's to say that you're a writer, or a screenwriter, or a part-time rodeo clown? To label yourself as such is to define yourself by your occupation, which is horribly limiting! I am a person that posts on this forum, but I am not simply a forum poster! Let us shed these oppressive titles and tear down the walls that prevent us all from being united as people! Just.. people!

Come, studentfilms.com; let us commit random acts of arson across the country, fueled by the inspiration and adrenaline that this tangent has provided!


----------



## Zumbi (Mar 31, 2009)

And may GOD have mercy on us...


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 31, 2009)

Kylok--you just gave me the vapors!  Oh my, such a strong-willed gentle(wo?)man!  I do enjoy your passion and your fierce convictions!  I shall remain forever indebted to your gift of proclamations!  

I, for one, shall never be defined by my occupation, for I shall never have an occupation!  Oh no!  See--I have taken it one small step further for your cause!  Let us all shed the facade of occupation forever!  The streets are my new home!  Amen, hallelujah!


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 31, 2009)

Vapors and Proclamations and Hallelujahs?  Yes. It is the season of Lent.  Here we go everyone.  Palm Sunday is coming.  And then, the Resurrection.  STG, you are KC&JOJO-Off-the-hook. Yo, yo, yo, you!


----------



## Kylok (Mar 31, 2009)

.. And this is where we tie it back in with the shirtless revolution of uneducated drifters! I knew I had a plan for that stream-of-consciousness occupation blather.

And for limbo's sake, stop questioning my gender! (Wait, have you done that before?) You're ENGENDERING confusion here!


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, if we're all occupationless and shirtless shouldn't we also be genderless too?!  That's it!  I'm taking over this movement!  It's the DON'T CATEGORIZE ME movement!  Join in, oh weary wanderers!  You are welcome here!


----------



## Kylok (Mar 31, 2009)

Mutiny! You'll never get anywhere in a society where the road to power is paved with betrayal! Especially if you're going to start amalgamating people into genderless freaks!

I think we're about to have a faction split. I dub my movement the "Retain your Individuality" movement! (Subtitled the "Slightly Categorize Me" movement.) We can have colors and territories and gang wars while our more successful peers are blossoming in their film careers.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 31, 2009)

I declare a split in this hierarchical patriarchal dictatorship!  All who have nothing better to do must join one faction or the other!  If you do not want to be categorized as HAVING AN OCCUPATION or BEING A LOSER, WEARING A SHIRT or NOT WEARING A SHIRT, and BEING A GIRL or BEING A BOY then I beg of you, join my faction.  We do not categorize...well, except for the fact that you will be categorized as a NON-category!  But that is so useless a category that no CATEGORIZER (ahem...Kylok!) will be able to determine what you are!  MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!  IT IS FANTASTIC!  

Kylok...when do you think our first gang war should be held?  I think we should hold it within a month, and preferably in Kansas cause it's kinda in the middle of the states, right?  Sorry to all of you non-US residents, you're just gonna have to suck it up and get a ticket out here.  Come on, show some determination..  Not that I'm categorizing you as lacking determination or even that you're not U.S. citizens.  What was I saying?


----------



## Filipe (Mar 31, 2009)

Guys,

my status has changed as well. For better or for worse, the wait is finally about to end.

Nev, STG, hang in there! I'm sure something good is about to happen to both after all this wait!


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh, that's good news Filipe!  How I do very much envy you and I wish you good luck.  

Join my gang, by the way.


----------



## Kylok (Mar 31, 2009)

Here here, all ye downtrodden and rejected! Have you been wrongfully punished for HAVING AN OCCUPATION? What about for WEARING A SHIRT? You seek comfort, Lord, I know you do, but do you seek to RENOUNCE your rich cultures? To cast away that which your father, and all of your father's fathers held dearest? No!

Join us, and you will "Retain your Individuality"! Join those separatists, and you'll be cast into their melting pot of conformity! Literally! They will melt you!

(And yeah.. good luck Filipe! But c'mon.. slight categorization is where it's at.)


----------



## smell_the_glove (Mar 31, 2009)

Don't be fooled by this false prophet!  He speaks of not wearing shirts and not having occupations!  HA!  What about not being a girl or a boy?  Does he even dare touch that dubious issue?  No!  He is a coward's coward!  

And as for this melting nonsense--you will only be melted if you, as a non-category, somehow find yourself wanting to be melted.  We will provide you with that in the event that you wish it.  The non-categorization gang does not seek to limit your individuality--we just wish not to know about it or label it!


----------



## Filipe (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks STG, but don't envy me just yet. If it's a rejection coming, I'll envy you! 

Now, about wearing a shirt... (actually, there's nothing to do with it, but anyway...) During my AFI interview, I was sweating like a pig, but I didn't want to open the window or turn on the fen because of the noise so... what did I do? Took off my pants, of course! I imagine if they could see me...

One of the advantages of a phone interview: you can do it half naked! (no pun intended...)


----------



## Kylok (Mar 31, 2009)

Friends, I'd like to touch on a few points. First, my rival is correct in her assertion that not being a boy or girl is, indeed, a dubious issue. Second, I'd like to reiterate one of my previous points: your father had multiple fathers. You know it, I know it, and it's time to admit it.

Third, I'd like to extend an olive branch of sorts. I think our faction split may have been a tad hasty, and based solely on the presumption that the non-categorization gang was painfully castrating people left and right. In light of their recent comment--that they do "not seek to limit your individuality"--I think we may have misinterpreted their motives. We are willing to unite under a council of leadership no less than forty members strong.

And fourth, in response to your gang war inquiry: Kansas works for us. Antarctica might be interesting, though.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 31, 2009)

Remember, Filipe!  Whatever happens, you are already in elsewhere.  No need to get nervous over this.  

Whereas me and STG, ah...well...nobody has expressed a desire to want us have they?  Or should I only be speaking for myself? lol


----------



## Filipe (Mar 31, 2009)

I want you, Neville! I want you STG!
Too bad I'm not an Educational Institution... 

But seriously, I'm definitely happy with AFI and I'm not losing my sleep over acceptance letters anymore. However, USC is still my first option and I'd be thrilled to be accepted there.

And Nev, what about LMU and UCLA? What's your status there?

Whatever happens, I definitely wanna meet you guys in person when I'm there. 

STG, are you a short-haired brunette? That's more or less how I picutre you (after you told me you're "definitely a woman grrr..." anyway).


----------



## armen (Mar 31, 2009)

Neville: my sister and girlfriend loved the video as well. I just showed it to them, haha.


----------



## Neville26 (Mar 31, 2009)

Awww, thanks Armen.  Thanks for sharing the dancing love.  

Did you get into the BFA in Screenwriting?  I don't remember you saying yet.  I just know you're an undergrad applicant.


----------



## armen (Mar 31, 2009)

I applied to Critical Studies at USC, but won't hear back until May/June because I'm a transfer. I've got a long way to go.


----------



## Zumbi (Apr 1, 2009)

YEAH, STG... GO FOR IT, dude!

Let's start the REVOLUTION!
You are OUR LEADER!!!!

Headlines on papers tomorrow:

LIMBO INVADES USC!
The leader of the 'damned', aka STG (Smell the Glove) have invaded the USC campus during the event of 3rd April, with dozens of 'Limbonauts'. When the solar eclipse started, they have left Limbo and went for their revenge, as a sign of retaliation for the suffering days (or nights?) they have passed in misery(...)

KILL THEM AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!


----------



## tabbycat (Apr 1, 2009)

> Originally posted by Filipe:
> During my AFI interview, I was sweating like a pig, but I didn't want to open the window or turn on the fen because of the noise so... what did I do? Took off my pants, of course! I imagine if they could see me...




ahahahaha!!! 
I interviewed in person so that wasn't an option.


or... was it?  they would have remembered me, for sure...


----------



## Neville26 (Apr 1, 2009)

So THAT is how you got into AFI Filipe.  Do you think taking off my pants everyday I check my mail will give me a better shot at getting an acceptance letter from USC?  I'd be willing to do that if you think it'd help.

Hey, it worked for you, right?


----------



## KayS (Apr 1, 2009)

Allllllright. Here it comes, again...

YOU GUYS READY FOR LOST!?!?!


----------



## KayS (Apr 1, 2009)

Also, crossing my fingers for you, Filipe!!!


----------



## Kylok (Apr 1, 2009)

Nev, I think you've figured it out! I was on the right track with encouraging shirtlessness, but I picked the wrong item of clothing.

It's so obvious now! Success can only be achieved pantless.


----------



## Neville26 (Apr 1, 2009)

lol

You think anyone else has ever uttered that sentence out loud: "Success can only be achieved pantless." 

? I think that may have been a life/world first. 

Nice.


----------



## Kylok (Apr 1, 2009)

And it's all thanks to Filipe's glands.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 1, 2009)

We just had a fire alarm!  It was awesome.  Someone burnt popcorn.


----------



## Neville26 (Apr 1, 2009)

I've been sitting at my computer all morning (pantless) and I just got a call from the chair of the USC Screenwriting department asking me if I'd be interested in joining the program for Fall 2009.  Oh my gosh!  Filipe! Thank you!  It worked! It really worked!!!!!


----------



## Suzako (Apr 1, 2009)

whoa!!


----------



## smell_the_glove (Apr 1, 2009)

OMG!!!!  THAT'S AWESOME NEVILLE!  I'M A PROUD MOMMA!!!!


----------



## KayS (Apr 1, 2009)

OH WOW!!!!!!! CONGRATS NEVILLE!!!

Does that mean you're gonna be there on Friday??


----------



## Neville26 (Apr 1, 2009)

Of course, he did it on April 1st, so when he said, "Haha, just joking," I started to put my pants back on. 

Meanie Deanie.  Or something.  

lol


----------



## Neville26 (Apr 1, 2009)

(Was that a bad April's fool joke? I didn't think people would really believe it....) 

And KayS, if that happens, I will be there on Friday.  But I'm not keeping my pants off for too long if you know what I mean.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh you sonuvab****!!!!  I WAS FREAKING OUT, DAMN YOU!


----------



## Suzako (Apr 1, 2009)

hahahahahaha


----------



## KayS (Apr 1, 2009)

GOD DAMN IT. I completely believed you.


----------



## Sonia (Apr 1, 2009)

Neville... are you serious? Tell me quick so I can use an emoticon!

Oops too late.

There:


----------



## Neville26 (Apr 1, 2009)

Come on, we've all been taking ourselves and our lives way too seriously over the past month.  I just wanted an April Fool's joke on the forum here to help bring things back to reality.  Or at least, back to the idea of getting naked as a good luck charm to get accepted.  Or something like that.

STG.  I can imagine your veins jumping off your forehead after reading your last post. lol


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 1, 2009)

I made a joke facebook status saying I wouldn't be able to graduate because I couldn't fund the third year.

So many people CALLED me and emailed and came up to me at the fire drill, I had to take it down.


Goodness.  Peeps can't take a joke.

When you said the chair called you, I knew you were jesting.


----------



## Filipe (Apr 1, 2009)

Never do that again, Neville!!!!

I was so happy for you... Too bad it only lasted 3 posts. But hang in there (pantless, of course!)

I'm guessing the notification from USC might get to NY by Friday. I'll be pantless the whole day. I'm sure my boss won't mind.

Jayimess, funny story about the popcorn! It happend once in my building. Not funny, though... 

Kylok, "Success can only be achieved pantless" is my new motto!


----------



## Filipe (Apr 1, 2009)

1300 posts... and no answer...


----------



## smell_the_glove (Apr 1, 2009)

I can't believe so many of us don't know yet.  I will never understand this process.  I wish there was an insider who actually does the status changes and such to tell us why it's taking so long, but it seems to be a pretty covert operation.  I've given up hope, to say the least.  Someone pat me on the back...


----------



## sophiedog (Apr 1, 2009)

virtual pat, smell, virtual pat


----------



## Kylok (Apr 1, 2009)

Good job, Nev; I was fooled, too. For some reason. What's with us all, anyway? Are we that naive?

The day Jayimess received her waitlist offer is steadily approaching. If you're of the dual-belief that all acceptances have been sent out and that waitlisters don't get status changes, then you should hope your statuses DON'T change! (Yeah, I'm talking to you three!)


----------



## Manalive (Apr 1, 2009)

My status has changed; I'll be receiving notification soon. Here we go.


----------



## Neville26 (Apr 1, 2009)

Manalive, what program did you apply to?  I'm getting so confused.

And Kylok, I know exactly who you're talking to.  Wink, Wink.  And I've been thinking the same thing since Monday of this week.  Now I don't want a status change ever. lol


----------



## Zumbi (Apr 1, 2009)

No, Kylok. We are not naive...
We are BELIEVERS. It's different.

ESPECIALLY these hard times we are living now... We WANT MORE THAN EVER TO BELIEVE IT'S POSSIBLE.

This is the relief we are looking for, in the middle of this second act.

But as you said, the third act is approaching, so we need a peripety, a climax. Something...

We are all looking forward to FILL our expectations. 
The End, God only knows. He's directing this saga.


----------



## Zumbi (Apr 2, 2009)

BUT...
You forgot tou belong to the darkness... The Limbo is your place...
It's not allowed for you, yet, to live with the live humans...


----------



## Neville26 (Apr 2, 2009)

Are you still talking about getting into USC? I'm confused Zumbi. lol


----------



## Neville26 (Apr 2, 2009)

I know you all would've posted something if you got that letter in the mail yet, but I'm more of asking how your spirits are (nervousness/anxiety) on the matter.  This is for JMarie6287, Skeets, Sophidog and my beloved Brazilian Facebook friend Filipe?  You all hanging in there?  No snail mail yet to report?


----------



## Kylok (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey, when did people start COVERTLY Facebook-friending?! I am outraged!

(Just kidding about being a lunatic.)


----------



## Neville26 (Apr 2, 2009)

Way before I found this forum, believe it or not. 

Kylok, I searched for you but nothing came up.  Is it just Kylok on Facebook like Cher and Madonna?


----------



## Kylok (Apr 2, 2009)

You don't find Kylok; Kylok finds YOU. Like talent scouts, or the cops. (You should have a pending friend request!)


----------



## Neville26 (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow that was fast.  And a little too easy.  Not many Nevilles around Facebook I take it.  

And I have accepted.  

Facebook Friends last forever.


----------



## Kylok (Apr 2, 2009)

You insult my Facebook-stalking skills, sir!


----------



## Neville26 (Apr 2, 2009)

I love a good stalker...so apologies for the insult.  Not intended at all Kylok.  

Is it horrible that I think of the character in The Merchant of Venice every time I write your name out?  

Apologies again in advance.


----------



## sophiedog (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey Neville, absolutely no mail to report unfortunately. I got the mail and there were lots of packages and letters but none were for me re schools!


----------



## Theo (Apr 2, 2009)

To add another dimension to the discussion... My status changed over a week ago but I haven't received anything in the mail (Screenwriting)


----------



## Filipe (Apr 2, 2009)

You might as well kill us, Theo! hahaha

Nothing here yet either. I'm not too desparate anymore, but there's some anxiety of course.

Kylok, don't be jealous. Feel free (as everyone) to add me on facebook. I'll give you a hint: My name is Filipe. My last name is Domiano. My e-mail is fdomianoatgmaildotcom I'll say no more. I doubt that you'll find me!


----------



## smell_the_glove (Apr 2, 2009)

You can facebook me, dawgs...Emily Wentworth...now isn't that a beautiful name?


----------



## Kylok (Apr 2, 2009)

A) I'm not jealous! I'm, uh.. mm..

2) Gah, I should've thought to find you via Neville's friends, Filipe. Another blow to my stalking skills!

Mi) For some reason, I am reluctant to believe you, STG.

Nev, I am such an outrageous loser that I have not read/seen The Merchant of Venice. You've prompted me to fix this hole in my upbringing via Wikipedia, however.


----------



## Filipe (Apr 2, 2009)

STG, you do have a name!
I was wondering whose allstar was that.


----------



## Filipe (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh God, you have a face too!
I pictured you so differently...


----------



## Filipe (Apr 2, 2009)

Kylok,

I'm sorry, I lost track of your situation with USC. What are you applying to and what's your status so far?

Don't blame me. Too many posts in this thread! One gets confused!


----------



## Neville26 (Apr 2, 2009)

Theo, is that Westwood as in near UCLA or Westwood, Ukraine???

What dimension is this thread now in???

Oh, Emily.  One dawg will be coming your way soon on the 'book.  Woo-Woo (howling).


----------



## Neville26 (Apr 2, 2009)

And Kylok, I didn't want to dignify your ignorance of The Merchant of Venice with a response but then I felt like a male bi-tch and could hear my judgmental "He doesn't know Shakespeare! (Gasp!) The nerve!" inner self coming out, so I decided to nip that in the butt and say, "Sorry."  Now that we're Facebook Friends, we need to start taking the high roads with one another.  

Having said that, did your Wiki-search reveal why I think of that play when I see your name?  And if you tell me you're Jewish, well, I might as well slap myself silly.  

And. Words. Keep. Coming. Out...

Vomit/Awkward (spitting sound). 

Crap.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Apr 2, 2009)

> Originally posted by Filipe:
> Oh God, you have a face too!
> I pictured you so differently...



God, when you put it that way, maybe I should reconsider plastic surgery...

I can't wait to see Neville's profile!  Oh, and Zumbi's!  Give me your names, damn it!  I must know your favorite movies and music and all that BS!

By the way...I pictured Kylok looking like that!  I thought you'd look a bit different though, Filipe...I thought of you with curly, chin-length hair and no glasses.


----------



## Theo (Apr 2, 2009)

It's UCLA, but I'd gladly move on over the other side of town if I got in


----------



## Filipe (Apr 2, 2009)

Don't worry STG, you're beautiful. (And I say that respectfully of course!) 

I  just pictured you older (even though I was aware of you're age), with short black hair and a "I could kill you" kinda face. But you seem peaceful. 

I pictured Kylok differently as well. Older and with glasses.

And I definitely had pictured Neville differtly, since I thought he was a girl! hahaha

It's so funny meeting people online. 

I'll post some photos and increment my facebook page. I use "orkut" which is very popular kinda facebook in Brazil, but now that I'm getting "international", oh well...


----------



## Kylok (Apr 2, 2009)

Filipe: I'm the out-of-place-on-a-film-forum person who applied to the school of music. (Scoring for Motion Pictures & Television.) I was rejected. My grieving process involves meeting the people that I WOULD have met were I accepted, so as to amplify the regret. (Disclaimer: I'm not really a morose person.)

Nev: No, don't worry, I'm not Jewish. But now the inferiority complex you've given me has prompted me to backlash with this: "nip it in the butt" is a common mispronunciation of "nip it in the bud", which has to do with stopping flowers from blooming. NOW YOU KNOW!

STG: Oh really.. very interesting. So you could say, then.. that you had, I don't know.. mentally.. CLASSIFIED ME!


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 2, 2009)

You guys are so cute, bondin' and sh.....(channeling Kenny Powers)

So, I don't mean to crash the party, but Filipe, I suggest you alter your email address for the @ and the .com so that you aren't assaulted by bots trolling public sites for email addresses.


----------



## Filipe (Apr 2, 2009)

So I was guessing correctly. You're THE guy from scoring. I have to confess that composing music is one of the most, if not THE most intriguing and difficult activitiy IMO.


----------



## Skeets (Apr 3, 2009)

Does anybody else feel like a brat for feeling like their letter will never come?  I've been thinking about the fact that if you had told me back in December that it would be April 3rd and I wouldn't have heard anything yet, that I wouldn't have been surprised.  I feel like I need to just calm down, have a glass of wine, and realize that I will hear when I hear...but first, maybe I'll just check the mail one more time...


----------



## Kylok (Apr 3, 2009)

It's interesting; it's quite widely accepted today that pretty much anything audible can be considered music. So really.. "composing" music isn't difficult at all! I guess the difficulty lies in making something that a good number of people enjoy.


----------



## Filipe (Apr 3, 2009)

Jayimess, thanks for the hint!

Seekts, I know what you mean. But hang in there, the wait is about to end!

Kylok, I totally hear you. But I was thinking of classical music or movie scores. That must be unbelievable hard.


----------



## Neville26 (Apr 3, 2009)

Kylok,

I know I know, hold on...it is "nip it in the bud" but my intention was too mix that (idiom?) up.  What's the word for doing that?  When you do it intentionally?  I know when you don't it's called a malapropism isn't it? Or something like that.

English majors help.

And Kylok, butts are sometimes more interesting than buds. 

And also Kylok, went to your web site...and really liked your music.  I'm sorry you didn't get in, but I would really love to use some of your original music for a film someday.  We'll be in touch.


----------



## Filipe (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey Neville!
Congrats on becoming a Sophomore. hahaha


----------



## Neville26 (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh, snap.  I feel so graduated now!  And obsessed what with 200+ posts.  

And all your USC April 3rd peeps, let us know how the event goes!  We hope it brings excitement and clarity to you and your future decision/journey.  Even though that may sound inauthentic I do mean it.  You should be proud of what you've accomplished so far and hopefully, this will be a great day for you (despite the unusually cold weather in Southern California right now).

Don't worry, this tends to happen when loads of people come in from the East Coast, MidWest, or anywhere else outside of CA.  The weather turns sour for a few days.


----------



## sophiedog (Apr 3, 2009)

I just checked the mail, no usc letter again today, I'm tired of being patient!


----------



## Suzako (Apr 3, 2009)

me too!  I think its rude!  I mean, I've already given up all hope on USC, just acknowledge my existence!  I told you my most emotional moment now its your turn, USC!


----------



## Filipe (Apr 3, 2009)

HAHAHA Good one, Suzako.

What school are you planning to attend Suzako? The other Brazilian guy on Fulbright is going to Columbia.


----------



## Suzako (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm still leaning towards Columbia (going on a fact finding mission there next week) but I had a lovely meet/greet for NYU DW last night.  Soooo we'll see . . . . 

Both are great schools and I'm psyched, but I find it so odd that I haven't even been responded by USC, especially because I spent the most time on that application by far.  Who knows, though, its all so subjective.

Filipe, are you for sure AFI?


----------



## Filipe (Apr 3, 2009)

Suzako, so far AFI is the only one who wants me, so at the moment I'm 100% AFI. hahaha
I think AFI will be amazing and the only school that would make me give up AFI would be USC. So I hope to have this matter solved by Monday, when I hope to receive the USC rejection/acceptance letter.

I haven't heard from Columbia/Northwestern/NYU.


----------



## Theo (Apr 3, 2009)

It's a no go for USC for me... just got the letter in the mail


----------



## sophiedog (Apr 3, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Theo , I'm sure I'll be getting the same letter soon!


----------



## Filipe (Apr 3, 2009)

That's bad, Theo.
I assume I'm heading to the same destiny...


----------



## Neville26 (Apr 3, 2009)

Theo, you have other prospects.  Like I said before, I think those will be just as beneficial and fruitful for you.  Seriously.  I mean it. Hope you get into LMU!  (Hope I do, too)


----------



## Kylok (Apr 3, 2009)

Bah, that stinks, Theo.

I agree, Neville, that butts are interesting. (See how I made it seem like you said something creepy?)

And thanks! I'm glad you liked my music. All this college-obsessing will pay off in the future when you're some famous director and I get your scoring gigs.. haha.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Apr 3, 2009)

What music?  I demand to hear!

And, my condolences, Theo.  But at least you can start the grieving process...


----------



## Neville26 (Apr 3, 2009)

On his web page STG.  If you were as good as he is at stalking people on Facebook you would've already been there and done that by now! 

Did I ever mention I was a featured guest on the nationally renowned "LEBOWSKI PODCAST" a little over a year ago?  I've noticed your new pic icon for awhile and always meant to say something but kept forgetting to. 

You familiar with that podcast?


----------



## Kylok (Apr 3, 2009)

This isn't really fair. I need some writing samples from you guys if you're going to be hearing my music. You know--tit for tat.. quid pro quo.. "I"ll show you mine if you show me yours.."

Of course, you could argue that I've had ample samples (cha-ching!) of your writing via your posts. Therefore, if you're unwilling to chalk up the goods, I demand some artistic, non-writing compensation. Preferably with a hefty monetary value.


----------



## Neville26 (Apr 3, 2009)

Ok, here's a sample Kylok.  This was my autobiographical character sketch:

-----

I am my mine. 
Your little more.
Strawberries and peanut butter.
See how they swim as one.
Beauty, maybe. 
I am my mine. 
Your big fat dude.
South Beach Diets.
Bikinis and raindrops.
Me, maybe. 

------

deep, isn't it?


----------



## smell_the_glove (Apr 4, 2009)

So I looked at your resume, Okaly.  You made a 23 minute musical?  You better be sending that little gem my way...and 3.96 GPA?  What?!  You are so lazy!


----------



## smell_the_glove (Apr 4, 2009)

Nevermind, Okaly.  I found it.  I shall watch it later on today.  

Oh, and Neville, I like your poem.  I like the way it sounds when I say it aloud.  You should have sent them an audio recording of me reading your poem.  There's always next year.


----------



## Neville26 (Apr 4, 2009)

lol 

"There's always next year."

Thank you, STG.  Thank you.


----------



## Kylok (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh, God. Try not to have a stroke while watching it.

I need to anti-retro-update that site. By that I mean take down 2-year-old personally amusing but hilariously irrelevant things. (And by that I mean just that musical.)


----------



## smell_the_glove (Apr 4, 2009)

OK OKALY...I just watched your amazing musical.  I laughed out loud a lot!  Very very well done.  I love the high-pitched version of you.  Haha.  And that one guy with the semi-blonde hair--he had the perfect facial expressions in the awkward moments.  And the dancing was terrible.  Hahah.  Oh, and the Negligible sequence was hilarious.  I love it!


----------



## smell_the_glove (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh, and just to be fair...here's my youtube page:   http://www.youtube.com/user/jusacouplaquarters

They're not fancy.  I make them with Windows Movie Maker...'nough said.


----------



## Neville26 (Apr 4, 2009)

Well, the wait is over.  Got my rejection letter today from USC y'all.  No status change (like many of you) just the rejection letter.  I'm guessing that they got tired of changing all of our statuses for rejections and decided to just send out all the letters.

Kylok, ready for a drink?


----------



## Filipe (Apr 4, 2009)

That's really, really sad, Neville...

Not the news I was expecting...


----------



## smell_the_glove (Apr 4, 2009)

Aw sheesh, Neville.  This is bizarre and unfair.  It doesn't make sense.  I have so much respect for you and you always got my back, son.  And I'm gonna drink in your honor (and my own) tonight!


----------



## Zumbi (Apr 4, 2009)

A few words. For everybody.

Neville:
You ARE a very very nice guy. I really enjoyed all the time I spent here discussing and laughing with you. I really feel you. Hope you never give up. For the sake of the madness of filmmaking.

STG:
Really liked your sense of humour. REally think you deserve what you're looking for, whatever it can be. Keep on it. Hang it on. It's almost in the end.

FILIPE:
Nice you got what you've dreamed. Go for it. 

JAYIMESS:
You were really supportive for us all. The time you have donated for us was really precious. We all know that.

Nobody shall believe that is over, because still there is much to do.
You are young (in your minds especially). 
If you belive. You will have it. 
You all.

Like my wise father uses to say:
There is not in life like a day after another.
AND
We are stronger than we think we are.

Bless you guys.


----------



## sophiedog (Apr 4, 2009)

sorry about usc neville  .


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 4, 2009)

*hugs Nev*

Keep writing.  That is the best thing you can do for yourself.


----------



## Neville26 (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks all.  And yep, I'll keep writing, don't you worry about that.  It was great laughing and stressing with you all this round of apps.  If I don't get into one other school I applied to that I really like I'll see some of you here next year (spring) for another round.  Hopefully, with better results for those who didn't get what they were looking for this year.

Blessings all!  Cheers!


----------



## Kylok (Apr 4, 2009)

That I am, Nev. (Ready for a drink.)

I really do think that the months of anxious anticipation were worse than post-rejection, though. You get over it quick, and start thinking about what to do instead.

STG, happy 3-years-since-you-opened-your-YouTube-account day. (The first thing I noticed when I visited, for some reason..) I love your armless song. Truly touching.

The "semi-blonde" guy is the Movie Maker user I mentioned. I think my favorite part is the laugh-tracked slow zoom on his twitching face.


----------



## Zumbi (Apr 5, 2009)

My status has chaged yesterday.
Now it says I will receive a Letter SOON.

SOON? From LA to London?
Gosh...
Seriously, I know it won't happen to get into.
It's too much time already. If it's right that someone say that ALL DECISIONS HAVE BEEN MADE, so...

I want this f***ing thing to end!!!!!!


----------



## psufilmgirl (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey kids, 

I've been lurking all week and enjoying your conversation, hahaha.  I'm currently facebook stalking, so if you see a request from Kristin Fione, THAT'S MEEEEE!!!!!!!!!

Sorry for anyone who did not get the news they wanted, I'm right there with ya, but join me in the USC Spring 2010 thread and we can all be nervous again shortly, then hopefully classmates in 9 months!

On a side note, I started watching season 1 of How I Met Your Mother, and it's VERY amusing!  Anyone else enjoy that show?

I also saw Duplicity recently and actually enjoyed it, in case anyone is heading out to the theater.  I work there and you would not believe all the people that saw Fast and Furious.  It's unreal how bad people's taste in movies is!

(Yes, I'm a film snob    )


----------



## notroberttowne (Apr 5, 2009)

I worked in a movie theater when the first fast and the furious came out and I was really, genuinely shocked at how many people came to see it.  It kept selling out and I was kind of horrified.

Also, I had a portly, mean manager with a big red beard.  On opening weekend, the first 's' fell off the marquee and that man had a new nickname.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Apr 5, 2009)

notrobert-

That's hilarious!  

Yea, for a part time job it's really great, and I get to see EVERYTHING FREE!!!!  Even though I'm a filom  snob, I will literally watch anything, because I love movies THAT much.  

It's pretty sad, but I'll probably see it eventually......


----------



## smell_the_glove (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey psu, I confirmed your request!  NOW WE CAN BE FRIENDS FOREVER AND EVER AND EVER AND EVER AND EVER AND EVER...

And if you want to talk about mind-bogglingly bad movies that are extremely popular--can anyone explain Beverly Hills Chihuahua?  My sister works at a movie theater and she said that it was selling out for a week.  I lost hope in humanity that day.

And Kylok--I love Casey and Pep Pep.  I remember in the first season when poor Casey got lost, and Eric Wareheim picked him up in a van, and when he turned around, he saw his Pep Pep and the midget beast in the back!  That was terrifying.


----------



## psufilmgirl (Apr 5, 2009)

First,

I need to find Kylok and Zumbi(and anyone else who wants to be my friend) on facebook.  

Please friend me so we can be friends forever and ever!!  Thanks, STG for now I feel special and privileged and all that good stuff. 

Yea, I haven't seen Beverly Hills Chihuhua but it was a pretty busy one.  I do not understand it!  I didn't understand Paul Blart Mall Cop, then I saw it and honestly, it was ALOT funnier than i EVER imagined!

I'm seeing Adventureland this week I think.

Also, saw Monsters VS Aliens in 3-D drunk, and BOY was that fun!

I'm at work on my laptop and I SHOULD be working on my Spring app, but I'm too busy looking for apartments, hahaha.  If anyone going in August has any good leads, keep us informed!  We can all work together on this one people!

Man, I have alot of energy today!


----------



## ganz (Apr 5, 2009)

n-26,

my condolences on your application this year.  jayimess is right, keep on writing.  a lot of people get in their second/third attempts, so don't give up.

there is a mystery to the timing of life.  sometimes the thing we want most is withheld when we want it most.  and sometimes we receive more than we'd dared to want.  i hope this next year brings you the latter.

ganz


----------



## Kylok (Apr 5, 2009)

You have been friended, psu. Let us rejoice!

And WENTWORTH! (I don't really have anything to add, but I forgot to address you via last name.)


----------



## smell_the_glove (Apr 5, 2009)

Okaly dokaly, Okaly.  I watched your physics test musical again, and I beg of everyone to watch it.  Go to Kylok's website and go to the projects section and watch it.  It's fabulous!  I just made my boyfriend watch it and he laughed uproariously!  And that's not negligible.  

Honestly, Kylok...I think you should try the screenwriting thing.  You have quite a decent wit about you, sir.


----------



## Kylok (Apr 5, 2009)

Ok, ok. You (and everyone else that has tried to get me to use YouTube) win. I've updated my barren wasteland of an account. Maybe I'll put up some of the other crap I've done over the last few years, too..

http://www.youtube.com/kylokal

Great Job. (Again.)


----------



## redic (Apr 5, 2009)

Sorry to hear the news Neville. I was really hoping for the best this time around. I know it's disappointing but you're going to be able to put yourself in better position and stronger application next time because of this experience. 

"gotta have faith-a-faith-a-faith"


----------



## Norsewriter (Apr 6, 2009)

Official rejection came today, but that was expected.  Now if the other schools (Northwestern, Napier, FSU) would just get it over with...haha.


----------



## Zumbi (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Norsewriter...

Did your status changed for "...RECEIVING A LETTER SOON"?


----------



## Sonia (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that, Neville. We were all rooting for you.


----------



## Norsewriter (Apr 6, 2009)

Zumbi,

No, it still says something about the application having been forwarded to the academic department for review.


----------



## jmarie6287 (Apr 6, 2009)

got my letters (yeah two of them)...denied...no surprise there. i guess northwestern it will be!


----------



## Sonia (Apr 6, 2009)

JMarie, I'm so happy you're going to Northwestern. I'm still waiting for them to reject me. Their program sounds really intimate, and you'll get to enjoy Chicago!


----------



## psufilmgirl (Apr 6, 2009)

Kylok thanks for friending me!!!!!!!  

I swear I"m going to check out everyone's work and such, as well as share some of my own.  

I'm working on getting stuff off VHS onto my computer so I can submit it.

I have this awesome personal doc that was an exercise in timing and pacing with the patter 5 frames/10 frames/5 frames/15 frames/5 frames/ repeated many times.  

Anyways, it's a little project i've always been proud of and it really expressed my personality and my interest in character/personal motivations.

I'm gonna share it so I can get some feedback from you awesome people!!!


----------



## Filipe (Apr 6, 2009)

psu,

nice to have you on facebook as well! =)


----------



## Filipe (Apr 6, 2009)

These suprise rejections are so unfair!


----------



## smell_the_glove (Apr 6, 2009)

Speaking of which, Filipe, I got my rejection letter in the mail today.  I cried a little, maybe for five minutes, but then I got over it.  I feel so friggin relieved that this stress is over now.  Yeah, it sucks that I am now a reject, but at least I can take a year off (or maybe forever) and just be a bum.  

And to USC--meh....


----------



## Kylok (Apr 6, 2009)

Ah, our collective journey through the USC admissions process. It is a tale told by an idiot, full of sound and fury, signifying nothing.

(See Nev? I'm not totally Shakespeare-illiterate.)

Sorry to hear that, Norse, JMarie, and Ms. JG Wentworth. I'm still open to everyone's brilliant "Failure Project" ideas. Together, we can overcome the odds! And the evens!


----------



## Sonia (Apr 7, 2009)

Sorry, Smell. 
What are your grand plans now?


----------



## Filipe (Apr 7, 2009)

So you were also granted with a surprise rejection from USC? I'm sorry, STG...

But as you said, the silver line is: the wait is finally over.

But I'm glad I'll be able to meet you in guys in person anyway!


----------



## gundyfilms (Apr 7, 2009)

Ooh! Ooh! Stalk me on facebook too! xD


----------



## Zumbi (Apr 7, 2009)

Sorry for this, STG...

I'm still waiting for my letter...
As I'm at London, I think I will have to suffer a couple of days more. Don't believe they've sent this letter with priority, or something...

For the rejected:
Does any of you have filled in the form that YOU HAVE MONEY TO PAY FOR, or PARENTS PAYING EVERYTHING, or I CAN AFFORD THIS (I don't remember how was srited on the USC Form )?

Just trying to figure out another thing related to the behavior of the "all mercyful" USC related to those "talented guys that haven't a penny in the pocket"...


----------



## Filmstars08 (Apr 8, 2009)

<a href="http://s36.photobucket.com/albums/e5/FILMSTARS08/?action=view&current=FS08Newflyerfilm-stars1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e5/FILMSTARS08/FS08Newflyerfilm-stars1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## smell_the_glove (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks, guys.  I have no idea what I'm going to do now.  I'm graduating in a month...that's all that's happening so far.  I need to start applying to jobs and stuff and maybe start sending out my scripts to agents and whatnot.  Who knows, really.  I just have to get my foot in the water.  

I'm not sure if I'm going to be applying again to film school.  I'm going to give it some time before I decide if I really need/want it.  

And besides that, if anyone wants to make a movie, let me know!


----------



## Neville26 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey! I got another USC rejection letter today from the Admissions office and Financial Aid office.  That was nice of them to send me one too.   How thoughtful! lol


----------



## Filipe (Apr 8, 2009)

HAHAHA That's kinda of sadistic from USC, isn't it, Neville? 

STG, I've mentioned it somewhere in this froum before, but I'll mention it again. When I finished high school, I wasn't accepted into college right away. I was devastated with the idea that I would have to study for one more year before college. It turns out it was BY FAR the BEST YEAR of my life. The year that I laughed the most, that I learned the most and that I met my best friends up to date. 

So even when our plans don't turn out as we expected, we can still have a blast.

One more thing: if you wanna be a writer, ANY life experience is worthwhile (well, this is valid for everyone of course, but especially for writers, I think). I mean, you're young, you have TONS of options ahead of you. ENJOY IT!

Just go live a while more. We'll have plenty of time to write!


----------



## redic (Apr 8, 2009)

sorry to hear the news STG. Where are you graduating from? I'll expect an acceptance letter 6 months from now for you and Neville.


----------



## Filipe (Apr 8, 2009)

Skeets, Sophie, Suzako,

have you guys heard anything since your status changed?

Are they delivering this letters in person or what?


----------



## Gregory D. Goyins (Apr 8, 2009)

Haven't been on here in a bit.

I won the Palm Beach International Film Festival, Student Screenwriting Competition.

Just in time to get rejected by FSU. It was a pyrrhic victory however because I did beat out 219 other statewide (FLA) entries including undergraduate and graduate students from U of M and FSU... Sweet!!!

Still waiting to hear from USC (undergraduate transfer) and thought I'd drop in and lurk. I had three status changes so far. 

The latest being "if we need anything else or if we decide to let you in we'll let cha know on or around June 1st"

Devastated by all of the rejection notifications. Really sorry to hear about all of that. 

Wish you guys all the best. 
Keep writing. 
Keep capturing glimpses of our transient mortal existence.  
And most of all, don't keep looking in the rear view, the road's up ahead.

Namaste, my new friends!

G
_________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## Filipe (Apr 8, 2009)

Congratulations, Greg!


----------



## sophiedog (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey Filipe, I haven't gotten any letters yet,  and I'm not even that far from L.A! My package from Columbia only got here on Monday though so the mail took a long time but from L.A I didn't think it would take this long even with the border crossing...


----------



## Gregory D. Goyins (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks Filipe!!! 


__________________________________________________________________


----------



## Suzako (Apr 8, 2009)

Filipe,

No status change, no letter.  But I mean, I expect a rejection any day now!  I really have no clue what the deal is.  I assume if they bothered to send me mail about my GRE scores missing (which I fixed), eventually they'll let me know about being rejected.


----------



## cabezon (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow 1400 posts!

Keep on truckin' guys.

The sky's the limit lol


----------



## Starbuck7 (Apr 9, 2009)

This is an off topic question, but does anyone have any suggestions for books about screenwriting for television?  I'm particularly interested in 1 hour episodic as well as the comedic sitcom.

Jayimess, do you know what is required reading for a television writing class at USC?

Sorry again for coming out of left field, but I'm having a surprising amount of difficulty finding a good resource.  Thanks!


----------



## TDK120 (Apr 9, 2009)

There's "Crafty TV Writing", by Alex Epstein.  It's a good overview of the whole process.  And Pamela Douglas, who teaches at USC, has one called "Writing the TV Drama Series" which is very good.

Epstein also has a good website: http://complicationsensue.blogspot.com/


----------



## faroukh (Apr 9, 2009)

Anybody attending in the Fall heard from the office of financial aid? Still waiting for aid package... hoping I can find a way to finance this thing.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 9, 2009)

The TV Writer's Workbook by Ellen Seger is AMAZING.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 9, 2009)

And your aid package will be loans, and then more loans.  For the first year.


----------



## hman13 (Apr 9, 2009)

Has anyone who has sent in their seat deposit received any sort of confirmation that USC has gotten it?  I sent mine in Monday after returning from LA, and havent heard from Mr. Harke or anyone else.  I think it would be pretty foolish to work hard and get into USC and then not make sure they received your seat deposit on time (considering the warnings and circumstances of them not getting it by april 15 seem pretty severe and un-necessarily drastic).

So lemme know if anyone has heard anything, and Ill do the same.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 9, 2009)

I never got any confirmation other than they sent me the stuff to set up my email address, etc.  Same as UCLA.

In fact, they didn't cash my check for months...July, I think.

I wouldn't fret.  They'd call you before they'd let you slip away.


----------



## sophiedog (Apr 9, 2009)

Finally got the USC letter! It's a no of course, was too late to be anything else I thought.


----------



## brighteyes (Apr 9, 2009)

I called them the other day to double check that they received my $300. They did, so just call the SCA office and they'll let you know.


----------



## Filipe (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey sophiedog. Sorry for that. But at least the wait is over.


----------



## redic (Apr 9, 2009)

sorry to hear that sophie. 

Faroukh, glad to see you up in the boards again. It was a blast meeting you last week. See again soon!


----------



## sophiedog (Apr 10, 2009)

thanks guys, it's true, I'm just glad it's done with!


----------



## Starbuck7 (Apr 10, 2009)

Thank you TDK120 and Jayimess!!!!


----------



## Bartleby Fink (Apr 12, 2009)

So, yep, REJECTED.

The letter invited me to contact the department. How good of an idea is this? I'd like to be able to call and see where my qualifications were lacking and where to improve for next year. (I have a pretty good idea where these are, because my "paper stats" -- work experience, education, etc -- are all pretty righteous.)

It'd just be nice to hear "Oh, yeah, we thought your writing samples were awful."


----------



## hman13 (Apr 12, 2009)

what did it say exactly about contacting the department?  Did it say "contact the department when you get this", or "contact if you have any questions"?  

if its the former they may have some real good recomendations for you for the future.  If its the latter, they still may have some real good recomendations for you, but like you said, its up to you about how much rejection and potential criticisim you can handle.  I doubt anyone u talk to will go into too many details about your application.  For example, they wont say, "oh your gre and gpa is really good, but we didnt admit you because your writing samples are bad".  So I dont see a real downside in contacting them.  They also wont write down your name in red pen and remember you for next year and decline you next year because you called them this week.

good luck


----------



## Bartleby Fink (Apr 13, 2009)

I mean, I'd like to think that my GPA and GRE should have been just fine (4.0, 1360 with 710 on verbal) and that my education/work experience (English and Communication degrees, worked at a film production company for a year and a half) would have been ample.

So that really only leaves my writing samples and essays up for grabs, yeah?


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 13, 2009)

The grades and test scores don't matter; I had Fs on my UG transcript.

I don't know how any of us get in, I wish I did...but I'd take their advice and get some feedback...I don't think they offer that to everyone.


----------



## Neville26 (Apr 13, 2009)

They offered it to me.  I inquired a couple weeks ago and still have yet to hear back anything from the department.  My guess is they're not too quick to respond at the moment.  I was gonna maybe just inquire again in the early Fall if I decide to apply again.


----------



## ilikealliteration (Apr 13, 2009)

Yeah, I can also attest to grades/test scores not mattering that much.

I got a 550 on the Verbal section of the GRE, and had a 3.1 with an English degree and minor in Film Studies. Up to the point of applying, I'd only worked as a server and occasional musician.


----------



## redic (Apr 13, 2009)

does persistence count? I think so. 

sorry to hear that bartleby. From what I've been told emphasis is put on the creative pieces and personal statement. And I took that to heart. I hope you're re-applying. Good luck!


----------



## smell_the_glove (Apr 14, 2009)

Where's Filipe?!  I must know whether you got in!


----------



## Zumbi (Apr 14, 2009)

REJECTION.
REJECTED.
DENIED.
NO WAY.

Today, 14th April 2009 from what could be the USC SCHOOL OF CINEMATIC ARTS MFA PRODUCTION FALL 2009.

CLOSE UP EYES slowly closing...
And dies.


----------



## Neville26 (Apr 14, 2009)

I think he's so set on AFI STG, that he isn't even worried about hearing back from USC anymore.


----------



## smell_the_glove (Apr 14, 2009)

Hey Neville...yeah, I guess you're right.  Have you heard back from LMU yet?

Sorry to hear that, Zumbi.  I can't believe how long it took them to get back to you.  In some ways this site is great but in other ways, it manages to make you even more nervous.  So the wait becomes unbearable.  Eh, but anyway...


----------



## Neville26 (Apr 14, 2009)

No, but I'm applying to Chapman.  You should too STG.  About $8,000 cheaper than USC and still a very reputable TOP 5 nation school when it comes to the MFA in Screenwriting.  You have until May 1st STG.


----------



## notroberttowne (Apr 14, 2009)

Neville, have you heard anything from chapman regarding financial aid.  I'm thinking of applying by May 1st for screenwriting, too.  The problem is that, if I get in and don't get any aid, I'm not sure I can afford to go.

The fellowship deadline is way past, and the maximum loan amount is less than 20,000.


----------



## redic (Apr 14, 2009)

sorry to hear the news Zumbi. I know you're going to keep moving forward.


----------



## Kylok (Apr 14, 2009)

That sucks, Zumbi. But I like your optimistic wording: ".. from what COULD BE the USC School of Cinematic Arts.." There's a chance it's someone trying to fool you!

I think developing an emotional immunity to rejection is one of the most important steps to success. And the only way to do that.. is through repeated, crushing failures.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 14, 2009)

Sorry, Z, STG, Nev, all of you...this doesn't end anything, though...


----------



## Zumbi (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks, everybody...
I've passed for all that stuff...Denying, crying, revolt, accpetation and wine.

It's better now.

But you know...? I'm NOT sure if the school is the path for me... I REALLY want it to be. But not really sure.

Maybe my path goes on the harder side, by BEGGING for jobs in studios, etc... 

I don't know. But what I want to know is a more detailed (or even at east superficial) explanation about WHY NOT from USC. And I'm writing the letter today.

I know it won't be much, but at least a bit MORE to make me at least WONDER about REAL possibilities.

If the school ask so many details and so many things from/about us, a little bit of effort like "GIVING AN IDEA" of WHY we are not into is the least they could do.

Anyway... It doesn't matter to be honest. Not even know why I'm telling this all.
Back to the deads again.


----------



## Suzako (Apr 17, 2009)

So I finally heard back from USC.  No surprises (rejected), but it was weird that they e-mailed me.  No letter?  Why e-mail?  Oh well, I'm just glad they finally said something.  It was disconcerting not to have any reply.


----------



## Neville26 (Apr 17, 2009)

notroberttowne, i got a letter this week talking about financial aid options but i didn't look at it too clearly.  i'm not hoping to take that much of a loan out so yeah, i think if they offered me 1/3 in grants (need-based grant) than that would be great/enough.  But we'll see.  did you apply to screenwriting MFA?


----------



## ilikealliteration (Apr 17, 2009)

This topic is basically its own message board.


----------



## xavier039 (Apr 19, 2009)

It is.  We have had this thread turned over so many times with a new discussion.  It should be broken up into 10 of its own.  Crazy, but awesome at the same time.


----------



## Filipe (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey guys, I was FINALLY rejected! hehehe
At least I can take my mind off of it now.

STG, I'd never let you without news. =)

As Nev mentioned, I was already pretty happy with AFI, so at this point, being rejected by USC wasn't that big a deal.

I was surprised to hear that I was waitlisted at NYU and that I was called for an interview at Northwestern, but since I'm already committed to AFI, I'm withdrawing all other applications.

Anyway, as I said before, I'm thrilled with the idea that I'll be able to meet most of you guys in person anyway! =)


----------



## hman13 (Apr 27, 2009)

Does anyone know when registration begins?


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 27, 2009)

We could register in July, but FYI...Your first semester is pretty much chosen for you, they'll let you know when you can officially sign up for them...nobody will be competing for your classes, fret not.  Also, there is thing we use hear called D clearance, so they only clear as many people as they want in the class.


----------



## Ryan  Serey (May 2, 2009)

Help please... (I fear there may be an echo, I don't think many people come here any more).  I have called USC FOUR times and each time have been told "the check is in the mail" regarding my application status.  I have received an email about financial aid and I have NO idea whether or not I am a student.  My most recent call was this past Tuesday, the person told me my letter was mailed on Monday. Even though I am on the east coast, there is no way a letter takes six days to travel across the country.  Has anyone experience anything like this.  The deadline for the financial aid application is 5/5, next Tuesday and I have no idea what to do.


----------



## hman13 (May 2, 2009)

i dont understand what youre waiting on.  are you waiting on hearing if you are accepted or not?  If so, call the program coordinator for your program and ask.  If youre accepted, you should have an id and have no problem filling out financial aid.

this help?


----------



## Ryan  Serey (May 2, 2009)

I have not received a letter of acceptance/rejection.  Every time I call, I am told that they "just sent the letter".  They will not tell me over the phone whether or not I have been accepted.  I applied to both screenwriting and directing, but no one will give me an answer either way.  I am incredibly frustrated.


----------



## Jayimess (May 2, 2009)

just apply for financial aid.


----------



## Ryan  Serey (May 2, 2009)

Thanks for the advice, I will.  However, is this a regular occurrence?  I feel like an exception, due to the low activity on this post and the fact that every else seems to have received their letters by now.  I am fighting myself, trying not to get discouraged.


----------



## Jayimess (May 2, 2009)

I haven't heard of this happening before.

Also, if you're accepted, the financial aid won't be any different if you didn't get the supplemental form in on time.  You'll be granted Stafford and Plus loans.  Nothing more.


----------



## Astantax (May 12, 2009)

Go Trojans!  I just had to say that.  This post is 35% shameless thread bump, 65% me expressing how I can't WAIT for august to roll around...am I the only one who STILL can't really believe this is actually happening?   

- Brian


----------



## xavier039 (May 13, 2009)

Do not worry my excitement has skyrocketed as well.  I can not wait to get started with this new adventure!


----------



## AshleyMaria (Aug 15, 2009)

Hey Everyone! Welcome to USC!! Studentfilms.com really helped me in my application process for USC last year and I see it's still helping other people. If anyone has any questions, please let me know! I am definitely here to help the new recruits


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Sep 1, 2009)

I was rejected from USC last year. But now I'm attending Los Angeles Valley College and am enrolled in their Transfer Alliance Program with plans to transfer to USC for Fall of next year.

Has anyone else done this or known of anyone else who did this?

I really need to work my ass off and get amazing grades, thank God they help me fulfill the requirements.

Are transfer students 'more likely' to get accepted? Especially if they are a California resident?


----------



## Jayimess (Sep 2, 2009)

George, I think you'll be better served in the undergraduate forum.

Best of luck!


----------



## Astantax (Apr 24, 2015)

Astantax said:


> Holy smokes!  I got my acceptance letter today!  I'm in!!
> 
> To say I'm elated would be an absurd understatement. Words can't express the relief.  I don't even think it's truly sunk in yet!



*Epilogue: 6 Years Later.*

I stand before the threshold of a new beginning now, much as I did back in March 2009 when the USC acceptance letter hit my mailbox.  And thinking about the twisted, gnarled path that brought me to where I am today reminded me of the guidance I'd had when I first set foot upon it, and so here I am.  I have no idea if anyone I know from USC is reading this; if they are they'd agree that a lot of other people would probably be better suited to a particular kind of retrospective; I'm just a guy, and your mileage may vary...but for what it's worth, for the benefit of the those of you who are just now starting out, here are my impressions after the fact.

For one thing, it really wasn't what I thought it was going to be, but that proved to actually be a good thing.

Specifically, I imagined that the vibe of the place would be one of collaborative creativity.  Once you'd made it through the gates, you were in the club; you would all learn together and it would be okay to screw up in a sort of safety zone of learning.  In reality, the school felt very internally competitive in a way that I wasn't prepared for nor expecting; I was left with a distinct feeling of continually having to essentially re-apply to the school, because all of the insane competitiveness over roles on certain popular class projects.

I quickly learned a lot of things:
1. I wanted to be Steven Spielberg
2. Lots of other people wanted to be Steven Spielberg. And Ingmar Bergman. And Quentin Tarantino. And Jim Jarmusch. And...
3. I actually really hated directing, which is what I thought I'd always wanted to do.

The realization of #3 above forced me to sort of subconsciously look elsewhere from a very early point after my arrival on the program. By the second semester I'd done sound effects for most of my friend's movies; after a brief stint in production design, I joined one of the aforementioned popular class projects as one of two sound engineers, and began to follow that path in earnest. 

So in a way, the biggest shock that could have been a bad thing (the unexpected competitive feel) was more or less responsible for finding what I truly feel is my calling, and therefore was a great filter.  Since USC teaches you everything, you have ample opportunity to try different fields and naturally gravitate towards what you truly love...whether you think you know what that is yet or not.

And this is where USC really shines: if you find a particular skill or field you really, truly love and want to do with every fiber of your being, the faculty really responds to that, and you make amazing connections with them that are meaningful and important. I can't of course speak for all the departments; I can only offer a sample of one of them, but the sound department is nothing short of the best possible film sound education in the world. They continue to be supportive and amazing, and I consider myself very lucky to have learned from them.

USC's School of Cinematic Arts was far from the loose, fun atmosphere of creativity and support I naively imagined, but in retrospect I'm very glad it was. It forced me to really think about what I loved, and the work I did as a sound designer at the school was instrumental in helping me get an internship right after graduating, which led to several contract roles, and now, finally, a permanent position at what I consider to be my dream job.

The other important thing I didn't consider was the people I met. The people are what made the whole thing worth it...people who I initially met on this board in fact. The guy who posted, Xavier he called himself, is now one of my best friends from the program. And there were countless others because of whom I was able to continue freelancing between contracts, and have awesome people to pal around with on weekends / write, plan, and collaborate with.

Other cool things that happened:
- Casually strolled by Steven Spielberg, George Lucas, and Ron Howard and was totally chill about it
- Got to find out what happens when you're trying to get exposed film from a camera to a sealed tin and the film comes off the spool while in the darkbag and the whole roll of film is unravelling in the bag and you're silently freaking out and the teacher is starting to wonder why the heck you're taking so long
- Had access to endless awesome prop houses in hollywood and wound up zooming through the universal backlot on a golfcart to go look at a pastry cabinet from 1958
- saw the HOT AIR hairdryer from SpaceBalls in a prophouse
- saw Back to the Future in Grauman's Chinese Theater
- Signed up for an amazing summer class and watched a ton of film noir films in a theater on campus
- Worked as an intern on a reality show which interviewed animal attack victims. Tried to high-five a guy with no arms.
- touched the real, actual Ecto-1 with my actual real hand.
- Was walking to a screening when whoa, a random Jonathan Frakes appears. I try to be normal, and fail; I mean, I had his action figure! He smiles and totally calls me out on being nervous.
- Got yelled at / almost chased by campus police for gazing forlornly at Trojan football practice from the bleachers of the running track.
- Bought a boogie board; went to the beach literally 3 times.

I think the point here is that even though it was difficult at times, and not really what I expected, and in spite of the loans and student debt, going to USC was unquestionably the right decision. My goal in 2009 was to stop wasting my life doing something I hated, and work toward doing something I loved; I have definitely started to get very close to completing my goal, and it never would have happened without USC.

Not sure if this made a lot of sense, but hopefully someone can find some use in it.

Edit: hopefully you don't mind the insane thread bump, but I thought it would make it more interesting..(feel free to move this, mods, if it's a problem)


----------



## supertramp19 (Apr 24, 2015)

N/A


----------



## Chris W (Apr 24, 2015)

Astantax said:


> 3. I actually really hated directing, which is what I thought I'd always wanted to do.



I came to the same conclusion and realized that I loved editing.  Which is what I'm still doing.


----------



## Astantax (Apr 24, 2015)

supertramp19 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm admitted into Peter Stark Producing Program this year. Even though we are in different programs, I sincerely appreciate that you posted this. It better prepares me for what might come next in my life. I read it word by word, twice. Thank you so so much. I hops you can fulfill your goal soon. Good luck and fight on!



You're welcome! If you have any questions feel free to ask, although we didn't really get to interface too much with the Starkies...I was Production and they kept us pretty well-sequestered.


----------



## Mike_V (Apr 24, 2015)

If anything, this is the one rare occasions in which I am glad that you thread necro'd. It's not often to hear people come back and talk about what they are doing now after they get accepted and move on. 

So if anything,
Thank you for giving a thorough follow up.


----------



## Jeremy St.Romain (May 6, 2015)

I am interested to hear what specifically drove you and Chris away from Directing.


----------

